# iARDAs' Games Giveaway Thread...



## iARDAs

RULES

1-) You do not talk about iARDAs' games giveaway thread

2-) You DO NOT talk about iARDAs' games giveaway thread

3-) You must have at least 5 reps OR be a member of the community for a year or so

4-) Starting June 2017, first user to claim a game that month gets to choose the iARDAs' giveaway Calender girl of the month. (Must also be approved by yours truly)

Also please request 1 game per MONTH to spread the love. However if games are are not claimed from a previous month, you can feel free to claim them and it wont count towards 1 game per month rule for that month or before.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ocBP6L-H48RCYQBsLUodkeXJealgRENX8Ftju0ojBCA/edit#gid=0



Special Thanks to @huzzug for coming up with this Google Spreadsheet


----------



## StormX2

give me a good one, i have the sam and max already ;p


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> give me a good one, i have the sam and max already ;p


Walking Dead Season 1 is good if you want it is yours









I dont know much about the other games and they are not my cup of tea as well.


----------



## Skillers Inc

If you still have poker night please let me know, I would love to play it. Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skillers Inc*
> 
> If you still have poker night please let me know, I would love to play it. Thanks!


Sending PM


----------



## huzzug

Walking dead season please


----------



## BWAS1000

Strong bad, why not? Heard about that like 8 years ago in Nintendo Power


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Walking dead season please


Already given








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Strong bad, why not? Heard about that like 8 years ago in Nintendo Power


PM sent


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Already given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent


Much thanks, these are actually the same 5 I read about In Nintendo Power all those years back


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Much thanks, these are actually the same 5 I read about In Nintendo Power all those years back


I hope you enjoy them lol


----------



## XAslanX

Sam and Max Devil's Playhouse

Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Sam and Max Devil's Playhouse
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Rabit

Puzzle Agent 2 thx


----------



## DeviousAddict

If puzzle Agent is still available I would like to request that one please.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> If puzzle Agent is still available I would like to request that one please.


As of now all keys are given mu friend. Sorry I am on vacation and cant update fast enough


----------



## DeviousAddict

no worries dude. very generous of you to offer out free games in the 1st place


----------



## iARDAs

Changed the concept of the thread.


----------



## waylo88

I'll take Mad Max if you're giving it away. If this is a raffle, consider this my entry.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'll take Mad Max if you're giving it away. If this is a raffle, consider this my entry.


No raffle.. First come first serve









Sent a PM. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## waylo88

Awesome! Just redeemed it on Steam and am downloading now. Thanks man.


----------



## PMan007

I would lold love to get MAd Max


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Awesome! Just redeemed it on Steam and am downloading now. Thanks man.


Enjoy my friend

Rest of you check in tomorrow. If tomorros weekly is semi good I will grab it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I would lold love to get MAd Max


you just missed it


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> you just missed it


Shoot!!!









That one is on my wish list. Oh well....









Thanks any way for the give away!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Shoot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is on my wish list. Oh well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks any way for the give away!!!


No problem







Check back often. I will have few games to give away. I usually try to grab humble bundle for the charity stuff unless they are 100% uninteresting like this weeks.


----------



## iARDAs

Sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

Was very excited for this month's bundle because previous bundles were pretty cool but mehhh..

I am giving a bunch of games guys are you ready?

Check the OP.


----------



## Boinz

I'll take oddworld new and tasty if available.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'll take oddworld new and tasty if available.


PM incoming...


----------



## cravinmild

Nice iARDA,


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Nice iARDA,


Thanks buddy. Let me know if you need anything.

I passed last 2 weeks weekly because there was not a single game I was interested in. Hopefully future bundles will be better.


----------



## TUFinside

Thank you ! +1 rep:thumb:

edit: weirdly enough rep button is not there.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Thank you ! +1 rep:thumb:
> 
> edit: weirdly enough rep button is not there.


No repping allowed in the freebie area, it's just the way things are.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Thank you ! +1 rep:thumb:
> 
> edit: weirdly enough rep button is not there.


I feel your rep in my heart dont worry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> No repping allowed in the freebie area, it's just the way things are.


Did you unlock the game?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I feel your rep in my heart dont worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you unlock the game?


I have to get home, my PC is turned off, so I can't remote in. But I "validated" the humble link so i'll get the key when I get home.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Nice iARDA,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. Let me know if you need anything.
> 
> I passed last 2 weeks weekly because there was not a single game I was interested in. Hopefully future bundles will be better.
Click to expand...

I promised myself no new content untill i finished the three remaining games id been putting off. Witcher 3, FO4 and MGS PP ( which im currently on lvl 23) ...... but ill still look, looking is ok right-never turns into getting right?

You play d3 right


----------



## rievhardt

may I have JumpJet Rex please? thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> may I have JumpJet Rex please? thanks


you certainly may









PM sent.


----------



## ozlay

In for Fran Bow thanks OP


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> In for Fran Bow thanks OP


You have been PMed


----------



## Almost Heathen

Crawl looks like fun. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I feel your rep in my heart dont worry


you're the man !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> Crawl looks like fun. Thanks for the giveaway!


Lying in the bad. About to fall asleep when i wake up tomorrow morning crawl is yours







))


----------



## Almost Heathen

The variety on pc never ceases to amaze, ditto the ocn community.

Looks like quite a gem the whole family can enjoy, and I never would have heard of it.

Thanks again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> The variety on pc never ceases to amaze, ditto the ocn community.
> 
> Looks like quite a gem the whole family can enjoy, and I never would have heard of it.
> 
> Thanks again, I really appreciate it.


No problem and glad your entire family will enjoy the game.

This is one of the reason I signed up for the monthly. And you are right the variety is amazing. Though most games of this month were not my cup of tea I am so glad you guys are enjoying the games meanwhile charity also gets something in return. What a win win situation.

Hopefully next tuesday there will be a good bundle that I at least like 1-2 games than I can buy it and give the remaining games to others in OCN.

Enjoy guys. All codes given as of today.


----------



## Speedster159

Oh? This thread/giveaway updates with new releases?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Oh? This thread/giveaway updates with new releases?


Yep

I am a monthly subscriber so there will certainly be games every month. And if there are good weeklys I will also grab some. But I did not like the last 3 weekly sales. Not a single game I was interested in.


----------



## iARDAs

New games are here. Check the OP. As always 1 game per bundle


----------



## FeelKun

Remember me looks sweet if it isn't already claimed.

Thanks, my man









Have a blessed week


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgetaur*
> 
> Remember me looks sweet if it isn't already claimed.
> 
> Thanks, my man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a blessed week


you have been PM'ed


----------



## maltamonk

Don't want anything this go round, just want to give you props


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maltamonk*
> 
> Don't want anything this go round, just want to give you props


Thanks buddy. I appreciate it


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> you have been PM'ed


Thanks man









Since we can't rep here I'll give you a +rep from my e-heart.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgetaur*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we can't rep here I'll give you a +rep from my e-heart.


I just felt that









Enjoy


----------



## truestorybro545

Hey iARDAs! Would you be willing to part with Devil May Cry?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Hey iARDAs! Would you be willing to part with Devil May Cry?


you have ben PM'ed


----------



## Destrto

In for Devil may cry 4


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> you have ben PM'ed


Thank you, my friend! Most appreciated.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> In for Devil may cry 4


Lost it with 2 minutes bro









Any other?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lost it with 2 minutes bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other?


Bionic commando?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Bionic commando?


You have been PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Thank you, my friend! Most appreciated.


Enjoy buddy


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You have been PM'ed


Sweet! Appreciate it!


----------



## sulc

Thanks iARDA







I will gift my spares soon


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Thanks iARDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will gift my spares soon


Thats great







It is always great to share the love.


----------



## Boinz

I'l take strider if no one else has.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'l take strider if no one else has.


You have been Pm'ed...

No games left guys. See you next week if the humble bundle is good. I redeemed the Resident Evil games myself along with Devil May Cry. It was a good bundle this week and more games for that bundle will unlock next week as well.


----------



## iARDAs

Ah what the hell I decided to buy the 3 dolar bundle lol.

Games are on the OP...

As always please 1 game per bundle to spread the love.


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

I'd love Risen if available, if not, Risen 2


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> I'd love Risen if available, if not, Risen 2


you have been Pm'ed


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Killer is Dead
I don't have enough rep.
Sorry didn't see.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Killer is Dead
> I don't have enough rep.
> Sorry didn't see.


I dont know can you









Pm'ed









Edit: No problem. I have that rep to make sure people dont sign up today to grab the games lol...


----------



## sulc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I dont know can you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pm'ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No problem. I have that rep to make sure people dont sign up today to grab the games lol...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*












Let me know if you need something as well. You are a 2011 member


----------



## ValSidalv21

Can I have Saints Row: The Third?









If I end up buying the bundle, I'll give mine back for someone else.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Can I have Saints Row: The Third?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I end up buying the bundle, I'll give mine back for someone else.


You have been PM'ed.

I was only interested in Dead Island Riptide for this bundle as I either played others or have no interest. If the 2nd tier bundle was 10 bucks I would have skipped it but for 3 bucks that was a steal lol


----------



## sulc

Sacred 3 so negative rep,must try that


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Sacred 3 so negative rep,must try that


Lol I know right?

Let us know how you feel abou tthe game

PM'ed


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You have been PM'ed.
> 
> I was only interested in Dead Island Riptide for this bundle as I either played others or have no interest. If the 2nd tier bundle was 10 bucks I would have skipped it but for 3 bucks that was a steal lol


Myself have only played the Dead Island series and Sacred 3 from this bundle. I'm still considering getting the full bundle for the others.

Received the key, thanks again


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Myself have only played the Dead Island series and Sacred 3 from this bundle. I'm still considering getting the full bundle for the others.
> 
> Received the key, thanks again


Nooo problem buddy. Enjoy


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Sacred 3 so negative rep,must try that


That one was actually lots of fun in local co-op


----------



## BWAS1000

Saints Row 2 please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Saints Row 2 please


PM'ed


----------



## Dimensive

I'll take Dead Island if it's still available.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I'll take Dead Island if it's still available.


Sure it is..

PM'ed


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sure it is..
> 
> PM'ed


Thank you very much!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Thank you very much!


Enjoy


----------



## XAslanX

Bionic Commando looks fun


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Bionic Commando looks fun


You have been Pmed


----------



## DeviousAddict

risen 2 please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> risen 2 please


Will pm you in an hour


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will pm you in an hour


got it, thnk you. ill redeem it after work this evening


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> got it, thnk you. ill redeem it after work this evening


Enjoy









All games are given guys. Let's see what happens next week


----------



## huzzug

By any chance some of us here can have RSS feeds or auto notify feature would be helpful

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you for doing this


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> By any chance some of us here can have RSS feeds or auto notify feature would be helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for doing this


hahahaha.. Subscribe to the thread lol









When I buy a new bundle and if there are games to hand out I always post a new message


----------



## iARDAs

Ok so this one is not humble bundle but it is from Greenmangaming. For their birthday they are having mystery boxes of different sizes. Largest one is the one that contains 7 mystery games for 10 US dollars. They send you 7 keys for random games.

I have 0 interest on the 6 of the games and will give them out. Luckily the last game was COD Advanced Warfare lol. I claimed that and will play the SP later on.

So yeah.. Games are on OP.


----------



## thepoopscooper

Could I get steelstorm please?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> Could I get steelstorm please?


You have been Pm'ed


----------



## sulc

iARDAs can I have your permission to post some games here ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> iARDAs can I have your permission to post some games here ?


Yeah sure why not?









Dont see a problem


----------



## sulc

Thanks







So maybe someone have interest in those games ? One per user ,and REP -/+









SQUARESROUTE

INCITEMENT3

LEGENDARY


----------



## TAr

Can i have the legendary please?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe someone have interest in those games ? One per user ,and REP -/+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQUARESROUTE
> 
> INCITEMENT3
> 
> LEGENDARY


Haha you did the greenmangaming thing as well?

I couldnt resist and paid a dolar for a mystery game. I got the Bridge Constructor lol







It seems to be an OK game for a buck but I am giving it away as well. Added it to the OP.

I hope that deal ends soon because the gambler in me can not resist.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Can i have the legendary please?


You have been Pm'ed


----------



## huzzug

Bridge constructor please. My daughter would love


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Bridge constructor please. My daughter would love


PM'ed









Guys let me know if they keys work or not


----------



## iARDAs

Ah God Darn it.

I couldnt resist and bought a game for a buck again.

Same game that came to me with previous pack. Darn...

I guess I have 2 copies of Shattared Haven to give.

Men this thing needs to go away now or I will spend like 100 bucks and end up giving 78 copies of Shattared Haven

Ok bought another 1 dolar pack. This time a very good AAA game.

Cod Black Ops. The first one lol









It was pretty good but I already have it.


----------



## rievhardt

may I please have the Call of Duty: Black Ops 1

this will be my first COD game, only played Battlefield 3, Medal of Honor, Insurgency and CS.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> may I please have the Call of Duty: Black Ops 1
> 
> this will be my first COD game, only played Battlefield 3, Medal of Honor, Insurgency and CS.


You have been PM'ed









Black Ops was a great multiplayer game if you ask me back in the day. But no idea how it would play today or how good the community is and if there are hackers or not. Worse case scenario give SP a shot.

Damn so tempted to buy another 1 dolar pack lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You have been PM'ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ops was a great multiplayer game if you ask me back in the day. But no idea how it would play today or how good the community is and if there are hackers or not. Worse case scenario give SP a shot.
> 
> Damn so tempted to buy another 1 dolar pack lol


Wow... I wanted that BO1 so bad!

TCO


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Wow... I wanted that BO1 so bad!
> 
> TCO


Try your luck on greenmangaming 1 dollar bundle


----------



## TAr

Ty
If no one takes gun monkeys i dont mind that too


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Ty
> If no one takes gun monkeys i dont mind that too


Normally 1 game per bundle but these left over games are not too hot therefor I will give it to you.

Pmed...


----------



## iARDAs

Wow.

I bought 2 more 1 dolar packs

First game is Asteroid Bounty Hunter and is on the OP
Second game is again Cod Black Ops. Gonna give it to the coutious one.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I bought 2 more 1 dolar packs
> 
> First game is Asteroid Bounty Hunter and is on the OP
> Second game is again Cod Black Ops. Gonna give it to the coutious one.


If you don't mind i'd love to have black ops.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> If you don't mind i'd love to have black ops.


Already gave it to the Coutious One just now


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Already gave it to the Coutious Cautious One just now














TCO


----------



## sulc

2 COD in two tries ?! Well you have to play lotto this week


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> 2 COD in two tries ?! Well you have to play lotto this week


2 COD Black Ops and 1 Advanced Warfare. So 3 CODs in total









Got the Advanced Warfare for myself though.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 2 COD Black Ops and 1 Advanced Warfare. So 3 CODs in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Advanced Warfare for myself though.


If you hit that mystery box again and get a CoD I want it







:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> If you hit that mystery box again and get a CoD I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I just did when I woke up and got a very different game









I am going to unlink my paypal account lol..


----------



## sulc

Legend !?







Empire: TW


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just did when I woke up and got a very different game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to unlink my paypal account lol..


I think I might try, but damn....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> 
> 
> Legend !?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empire: TW


You are the man


----------



## iARDAs

I believe I am going to make some people VERY VERY VERY VERY happy today. New games are on the OP. 1 game per person.

Edit : Hmmmmmmmm. First time I got keys for Uplay.

The bundle generates me keys to redeem but I dont have my account linked to Uplay. BUT there is a message down saying the games are for personal use only. I am guessing it is ok to gift them still?


----------



## huzzug

Grow home please for meshelf. Thank you for the giveaway's


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Grow home please for meshelf. Thank you for the giveaway's


PM'ed


----------



## XAslanX

Would like Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist, Please and thank you.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Would like Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist, Please and thank you.


You have been PM'ed


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Is COD:BO still available?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Is COD:BO still available?


Nope. Had 2 copies but all are gone. Available games are on OP.


----------



## Boinz

can I get Call of Juarez ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> can I get Call of Juarez ?


You have been PM'ed


----------



## TUFinside

Could i have Farcry 3 ? Please ?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You have been PM'ed


awesome thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Could i have Farcry 3 ? Please ?


I dont know. Could you









Check your PM in a minute


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys all keys are given.

From the bundle I got

Rayman Origins
AC Rogue
AC China and
The Crew to myself.

ALl those games were on my wishlist on Steam so I am happy. 15 bucks is not too bad for all these but Humble Bundle must be on drugs to ask for 75 bucks for a copy of Division and a lame Tshirt...

Appereantely 1 or more games from this bundle will unlock next week. Maybe they go to my inventory or maybe yours


----------



## TUFinside

Excellent ! Thanks a ton iARDAs !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Excellent ! Thanks a ton iARDAs !


Enjoy. It was a fun game. Already have it


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Enjoy. It was a fun game. Already have it


Great ! I love this thread, hehe !


----------



## iARDAs

So early unlock for June Humble Bundle is here. and it is Rocket League.... Anyone wants to claim it? I already have it


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So early unlock for June Humble Bundle is here. and it is Rocket League.... Anyone wants to claim it? I already have it


Me.


----------



## iARDAs

PM'ed


----------



## BWAS1000

So close, I wanted rocket league so much







:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> So close, I wanted rocket league so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## dmfree88

Ill try rocket league. looks pretty interesting


----------



## dmfree88

haha so late xD


----------



## iARDAs

2 leftovers from last weeks Ubisoft bundle are UP on the OP.


----------



## Azrael69420

I'd be interested in trying fc 3


----------



## huzzug

I'll take SC: Chaos theory. Thanks for doing this. Some games I do not have so I can pick them like this thanks to you


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azrael69420*
> 
> I'd be interested in trying fc 3


You have been PM'ed









Remember this is Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon... Still a fantastic game though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I'll take SC: Chaos theory. Thanks for doing this. Some games I do not have so I can pick them like this thanks to you


Haha lol no problem. I have played these games so much in the past and I really dont need them in my list again









PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Damn last 90 minutes for Humble Monthly games to be announced... Rocket League was an early lock game so I gave it away alrady (had it myself)

I hope some cool games come out. I did not enjoy last month's monthly to be honest.

#Hyped!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Well I claimed all the games this month except 1... Let me know if you want it. As always it is on the OP.


----------



## Boinz

I'll take Steredenn


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'll take Steredenn


PM'ed


----------



## BWAS1000

Whats the last game you have available?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Whats the last game you have available?


Currently none... I claimed all the Humble Monthly games myself besides Rocket League and the indie game I just gave away


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Currently none... I claimed all the Humble Monthly games myself besides Rocket League and the indie game I just gave away


I was a bit confused there, because OP had no games in the available list, but the title said 1 more available, so yeah


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I was a bit confused there, because OP had no games in the available list, but the title said 1 more available, so yeah


Yeah I just fixed that. Missed it


----------



## iARDAs

2 games added to the OP...


----------



## TUFinside

1001 spikes ? ( i already got 2 games from you if that's relevant) please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> 1001 spikes ? ( i already got 2 games from you if that's relevant) please


You have been PM'ed


----------



## TUFinside

hehe !


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

May I please get the Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon please


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorgothOfBarbaria*
> 
> May I please get the Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon please


Look carefully at OP, game has been already given, sorry !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorgothOfBarbaria*
> 
> May I please get the Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon please


Yeah I only have Snakebird left sorry


----------



## huzzug

Can I get snakebird ??


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I get snakebird ??


Sure I am sending you the code tomorrow ?


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys I bought the E3 Humble Bundle. It has few games but a lot of add ons for mostly free to play games. Check the OP.


----------



## dmfree88

OMG I am here for once, but I see nothing


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> OMG I am here for once, but I see nothing


Updated


----------



## dmfree88

I am totally down to try out Bulb boy. looks interesting


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am totally down to try out Bulb boy. looks interesting


You have been Pm'ed









Also guys feel free to ask as much as F2P Add ons you want. Those will be interesting to give away to be honest.


----------



## TUFinside

Hey there ! I'm in for Psychonauts please !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Hey there ! I'm in for Psychonauts please !


You have been Pm'ed


----------



## BWAS1000

What if I want the Twitch Turbo subscription?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> What if I want the Twitch Turbo subscription?


Sent you PM. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Speedster159

Can I has the War Thunder add-on?









I'd also like the Armored Warfare and Smite stuff but I'm not sure if it's possible.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Can I has the War Thunder add-on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like the Armored Warfare and Smite stuff but I'm not sure if it's possible.


Sent you all 3. Let me know if they work please


----------



## ronnin426850

Mountain, please!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Mountain, please!


You have been Pm'ed


----------



## DeviousAddict

could i please request the Warframe pc booster pack?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> could i please request the Warframe pc booster pack?


You have been PM'd


----------



## TUFinside

iARDAs is lovable


----------



## zsolti94

can i have Blade & Soul E3 Pack if it's available?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> iARDAs is lovable


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> can i have Blade & Soul E3 Pack if it's available?


You have been PM'ed


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You have been PM'd


Thank you


----------



## PMan007

Hello iARDAs.... No giveaway from the last Sonic Humble bundle? I'm surprised









Anyway. If you are to give it away, I'm in for Sonic Lost world.









You're doing very nice giveaway's. Keep up the good work


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Hello iARDAs.... No giveaway from the last Sonic Humble bundle? I'm surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. If you are to give it away, I'm in for Sonic Lost world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing very nice giveaway's. Keep up the good work


Well truth be told I am not a fan of Sonic and there really is not a single Sonic game I want to play







Hence no purchase this time. But maybe 2 days later the Neogeo Encore package changes to something good and I can grab that


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well truth be told I am not a fan of Sonic and there really is not a single Sonic game I want to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence no purchase this time. But maybe 2 days later the Neogeo Encore package changes to something good and I can grab that


Welp, it has been awhile for me, so I'll do the Sonic one then.


----------



## fragamemnon

Oooooh, can I try Superfight?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Oooooh, can I try Superfight?


You have been Pm'ed


----------



## fragamemnon




----------



## StormX2

just an fyi

I accept pretty much any and all Steam Games ;p


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> just an fyi
> 
> I accept pretty much any and all Steam Games ;p


Pretty much this, yeah


----------



## Farih

@iARDAs

Maybe its time for you to get a free game for once









http://www.overclock.net/t/1603450/farihs-essential-game-give-aways

You deserve to win one !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> @iARDAs
> 
> Maybe its time for you to get a free game for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1603450/farihs-essential-game-give-aways
> 
> You deserve to win one !


Just subscried to that thread lol







Thanks









I will see when there is a game that interests me. Thanks for doing this as well


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> just an fyi
> 
> I accept pretty much any and all Steam Games ;p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Pretty much this, yeah


Wellllll tomorrow there is a new bundle. ıf it interests me I am getting it.

Also on Friday there is the montly bundle but I am away and can only give games from it on Monday. Note that last months games were pretty good and I claimed almost all of them for myself.


----------



## timerwin63

The Warframe stuff isn't still available, is it?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The Warframe stuff isn't still available, is it?


nope


----------



## StormX2

damn I cant remember if I added you on steam last year or not. I will take a look and add if I didn't.

Hope you and Family are doing okay in that crazy neck of the woods your near. @barkinos98 too, you both are my favorite bird riders, I always wish you both the best.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> damn I cant remember if I added you on steam last year or not. I will take a look and add if I didn't.
> 
> Hope you and Family are doing okay in that crazy neck of the woods your near. @barkinos98 too, you both are my favorite bird riders, I always wish you both the best.


Well here is my Steam ID. Make sure to add me if you did not already









Yep my family is doing great but always jumpy after each bombing.Very very sad.









Also guys Humble Monthly will be released in about four and a half hours. I already claimed Hurtworld myself. Let's see what the other games are.

If I own a game or not interested, I will give it here like usual


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> you just missed it


Dang ... Missed it too


----------



## iARDAs

4 games available from Humble Monthly.

It was a "MEH" month for me.

Claimed by me...

Hurtworld
Satellite Reign
The Red Solstice

Other games seem great too as they have great reviews but just not for me.


----------



## sulc

Count me in for Kentucky Route Zero


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Count me in for Kentucky Route Zero


Counted and PM'ed


----------



## sulc

Thank you iARDAs


----------



## Neilthran

iARDAs, can i have that sexy avernum 2?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> iARDAs, can i have that sexy avernum 2?


PM'ed


----------



## Neilthran

Thank you! I love RPGs, game will be played!


----------



## zsolti94

There is a new game bundle on humble bundle *wink wink*


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> There is a new game bundle on humble bundle *wink wink*


Haha lol..

Well unfortunately 0 games interest me in that bundle


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha lol..
> 
> Well unfortunately 0 games interest me in that bundle


they did look pretty dismal


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> they did look pretty dismal


Yeah I puked a little inside my mouth I must say


----------



## SuperZan

I would very happily take TIS-100 off your hands if you've still got it. 

Also, much respect for what you're doing, cheers!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I would very happily take TIS-100 off your hands if you've still got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, much respect for what you're doing, cheers!


You have been PM'ed









Also thank you....


----------



## Trys0meM0re

I would love to have Cthulu Realms if you still got it


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trys0meM0re*
> 
> I would love to have Cthulu Realms if you still got it


I will send you but I am out of the housr now. I can send you the code like in 8 hours. IF I forget by that time please kindly remind me again


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Thank you very much kind sir


----------



## iARDAs

WHAT A BUNDLE

https://www.humblebundle.com/2k-games-bundle

I claimed Battleborn and Borderlands Presequel myself









You guys can have the rest as I alrady own those games.

Like always. 1 game per bundle guys.


----------



## .theMetal

I would love so much that Duke Nukem game


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I would love so much that Duke Nukem game


PM'ed


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> WHAT A BUNDLE
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Like always. 1 game per bundle guys.


Hey there! Thanks for the rolling giveaways. Any chance I could claim Civ 5?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Hey there! Thanks for the rolling giveaways. Any chance I could claim Civ 5?


Thanks mate...

You have been PM'ed


----------



## waylo88

I'd love NBA 2K16 please.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'd love NBA 2K16 please.


You have been PM'ed as well


----------



## GoLDii3

In for the Darkness 2.

Thanks.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> In for the Darkness 2.


PM'ed


----------



## huzzug

Mafia II please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Mafia II please


PM'ed


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

I'll take Spec Ops if it's still available.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> I'll take Spec Ops if it's still available.


Yes it is.. Sent a PM.

It is a short but a good game with a good story. Enjoy









All games are given guys but I strongly recommend that bundle for others. It really is a fun bundle.


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have spec ops the line?
Ohh it's taken xd


----------



## Dimensive

I have keys for Duke Nukem Forever and The Darkness II if anyone wants them. Just wanted Spec Ops for a friend.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I have keys for Duke Nukem Forever and The Darkness II if anyone wants them. Just wanted Spec Ops for a friend.


I'll take both if you don't mind.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I have keys for Duke Nukem Forever and The Darkness II if anyone wants them. Just wanted Spec Ops for a friend.


if this offer still up let me know lol


----------



## Dimensive

Given to Aslan.


----------



## iARDAs

ok 4 new games added.


----------



## sulc

I am in for Railroad Tycoon 3


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> I am in for Railroad Tycoon 3


PM'ed


----------



## Jenova69

In for The Bureau!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> In for The Bureau!


PM'ed


----------



## huzzug

Freedom Force for me please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Freedom Force for me please


Pm'ed


----------



## Boinz

I'll take freedom force vs third reich.


----------



## StormX2

sign me up if anything interesting available, Roulette style homeboy!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'll take freedom force vs third reich.


On vacation. I will send it to you on sunday mu friend


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> sign me up if anything interesting available, Roulette style homeboy!


Noted


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> On vacation. I will send it to you on sunday mu friend


Thanks buddy.


----------



## iARDAs

Soooooooooo the MONTHLY BUNDLE IS UPON US...

I can already give the early unlock game if anyone interested.

Call of Duty Black Ops 3 starter Pack. It is the full multiplayer experience (with vanilla maps) but no prestige. You can play as much as you want.


----------



## sulc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Soooooooooo the MONTHLY BUNDLE IS UPON US...
> 
> I can already give the early unlock game if anyone interested.
> 
> Call of Duty Black Ops 3 starter Pack. It is the full multiplayer experience (with vanilla maps) but no prestige. You can play as much as you want.


Count me in !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Count me in !


Sure but where are you from. I just got this message.

This key is not available in the following countries: PY, BO, JP, HN, BR, BS, CO, BY, BZ, VE, RU, LB, CL, TM, TJ, UY, PE, YE, LY, GT, AE, CN, NI, IQ, BH, EG, IR, AM, OM, EC, GF, GE, AR, GY, CR, AZ, CU, MD, SY, KG, PA, UZ, MM, SR, SV, QA, KP, KW, KZ, SA, UA, SD.

Are you living in one of these countries?


----------



## Allseeing

Black ops 3 please


----------



## sulc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sure but where are you from. I just got this message.
> 
> This key is not available in the following countries: PY, BO, JP, HN, BR, BS, CO, BY, BZ, VE, RU, LB, CL, TM, TJ, UY, PE, YE, LY, GT, AE, CN, NI, IQ, BH, EG, IR, AM, OM, EC, GF, GE, AR, GY, CR, AZ, CU, MD, SY, KG, PA, UZ, MM, SR, SV, QA, KP, KW, KZ, SA, UA, SD.
> 
> Are you living in one of these countries?


Nope ,far away from those countries


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allseeing*
> 
> Black ops 3 please


Given sorry









Check back on Friday though. I have no idea what the other games are this month and I might end up giving them away.

I also might buy the upcoming new Bundle in 1 hour. No idea what it is though.

Check back this thread


----------



## iARDAs

Huh... No Humble Bundles for games. Thats a first.


----------



## BWAS1000

Can't believe I just missed Black Ops III


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Can't believe I just missed Black Ops III


Well there can be new games tomorrow


----------



## iARDAs

Meh

Dissapointhing month. I claimed 4 of the games myself and giving away 2


----------



## maltamonk

Just want to know your opinion of soma. I've heard good things.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maltamonk*
> 
> Just want to know your opinion of soma. I've heard good things.


SOMA is included in the next month's bundle. I can unlock it early via paying for next month but I will pay it end of this month like always.

I will claim the game and can answer you next month


----------



## maltamonk

Opps my mistake. I shall wait eagerly


----------



## Boinz

I'll take the Jackbox Party Pack 2


----------



## bfe_vern

In for POI please.

Thanks !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'll take the Jackbox Party Pack 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*
> 
> In for POI please.
> 
> Thanks !


PM'ed









Enjoy...


----------



## Boinz

Thanks iArdas


----------



## TTheuns

"Really cool thing to do" would be an understatement. Using charity to do even more good things.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Thanks iArdas


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> "Really cool thing to do" would be an understatement. Using charity to do even more good things.


Thank you guys.

I appreciate it









So there is a new bundle. I paid the full price and claimed all games to myself...









Felt bad and bought Tier 2 bundle once more and there are 6 amazing games available currently


----------



## Speedster159

I'd love to try Rust.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I'd love to try Rust.


PM'ed


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I'd love to try Rust.
> 
> 
> 
> PM'ed
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## waylo88

Can I get Savage Lands?


----------



## GoLDii3

In for Kholat.


----------



## Smanci

In for kholat if the guy above gets banned or something


----------



## timerwin63

In for Space Engineers if no one else has picked it up yet.


----------



## XAslanX

Shelter 2 please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Can I get Savage Lands?


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> In for Kholat.


Hey I PM'ed you but I did something stupid. Instead of clicking "gift to a friend" I accidentaly clicked Redeem On steam which gave me the the game key... I sent it to you anyway but let me know if it works out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> In for kholat if the guy above gets banned or something


Hahaha lol... Try your luck with another game








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> In for Space Engineers if no one else has picked it up yet.


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Shelter 2 please


PM'ed


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Tharsis please?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Tharsis please?


Pm in 1 hour


----------



## StormX2

dang did I miss out?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> dang did I miss out?


Yes


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> dang did I miss out?


I feel you bro, I didn't even know there was a new batch of them.

TCO


----------



## mypcisugly

Warframe PC Booster Pack please:thumb: and thank you


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> Warframe PC Booster Pack please:thumb: and thank you


Hey there buddy. I already gave that away









I have no games to give right now









Check back the thread later though. Preferably on Tuesdays and first Friday of the month.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there buddy. I already gave that away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no games to give right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check back the thread later though. Preferably on Tuesdays and first Friday of the month.


ok thank you


----------



## iARDAs

Hopefully a new bundle in 30 minutes. Last 2 bundles were not for me at all.

Also the monthyl bundle is coming out on Friday. Can not wait for it as well. Claimed SOMA already.


----------



## iARDAs

Ok Humble Monthly is here.

Games are on THE OP.

Edit: I hated this month as I already have Banner saga and rest of the games do not interest me.

Oh I had already claimed SOMA earlier. Thats just it.


----------



## GoLDii3

In for WWE 2K16


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> In for WWE 2K16


PM'ed


----------



## drazah

Epistory??


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Epistory??


PM'ed


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Sheltered?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Sheltered?


PM^'ed


----------



## Use

Ooops misread, nice freebies!


----------



## huzzug

I'll take Town of Salem if you still have


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> Ooops misread, nice freebies!


Keep an eye for this thread. I usually have something to give








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I'll take Town of Salem if you still have


PM'ed


----------



## waylo88

I can't believe I missed WWE 2K16...


----------



## kfxsti

Has the Warframe booster pack been taken ?


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> Has the Warframe booster pack been taken ?


yes it has sorry tenno


----------



## Ceadderman

In for Saint's Row 3 if you still have it.









Thank you so very much for your investment!









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> Has the Warframe booster pack been taken ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> In for Saint's Row 3 if you still have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much for your investment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sorry guys all games are given









More games hopefully this tuesday if there is a worthy bundle.


----------



## kfxsti

Thank you good sir!!


----------



## Ceadderman

That's kewl. Sometimes ya just miss tha boat. This is one of those times.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

New bundle in 80 minutes.

I hope it is nothing lame such as the gamemaker bundle or Sierra Bundle.


----------



## StormX2

send me something decent ;p


----------



## Ceadderman

Pull the trigger on the bundle?









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> send me something decent ;p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pull the trigger on the bundle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well unfortunately there is no new bundle this week for some reason. The only bundle they have is from last week which is lame.

Weird as they usually put one up on every tuesday.


----------



## StormX2

well nuts, I was a day late anyway lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well nuts, I was a day late anyway lol


Do you like games such as Diablo?


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do you like games such as Diablo?


ive been known to trounce through a dungeon or two in my day.

Diablo 2 was my jam.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> ive been known to trounce through a dungeon or two in my day.
> 
> Diablo 2 was my jam.


I know the game that I will give you. But you gotta wait for a while


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I know the game that I will give you. But you gotta wait for a while


you would be surprised exactly how patient I can be ;p


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I know the game that I will give you. But you gotta wait for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would be surprised exactly how patient I can be ;p
Click to expand...











~Ceadder


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I know the game that I will give you. But you gotta wait for a while


Haha, make sure to post which game.... I remember trying to convince my Pentecostal pastor of a dad to allow me to play the original Diablo


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> Haha, make sure to post which game.... I remember trying to convince my Pentecostal pastor of a dad to allow me to play the original Diablo


yah no there will be no issue with that here


----------



## iARDAs

New games are on the OP.


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh! Devil's Daggers please!


----------



## sulc

Would like Stronghold Crusader 2


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 for me please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 for me please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Would like Stronghold Crusader 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Oh! Devil's Daggers please!


Pm'ed lol


----------



## waylo88

I'll take Punch Club if its still available. Thanks.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I'll take Punch Club if its still available. Thanks.


PM'ed


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Runestone Keeper?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Runestone Keeper?


----------



## Migsicality

Farcry 3 please!


----------



## Khanopus

Good day iARDAs,

Please send me Call of Duty: Black Ops. Today is my 39th Birthday (September 22, 2016), not that it matters.
Thank you very much.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migsicality*
> 
> Farcry 3 please!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khanopus*
> 
> Good day iARDAs,
> 
> Please send me Call of Duty: Black Ops. Today is my 39th Birthday (September 22, 2016), not that it matters.
> Thank you very much.


All the games are given guys sorry







The list are the games I gave away.


----------



## Khanopus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> All the games are given guys sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list are the games I gave away.


It's cool buddy. You did great. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Migsicality

Oops. My bad. I thought it was a new list with the same games.


----------



## iARDAs

3 New games from last week's bundle included.


----------



## zsolti94

in for Elegy for a Dead World


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> in for Elegy for a Dead World


PM'ed


----------



## Boinz

I'll take the agatha christi murders if available


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'll take the agatha christi murders if available


PM'ed


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed


Thanks man.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Hey there benevolent Iarda! Sign me up!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Hey there benevolent Iarda! Sign me up!


PM'ed









You got the last game available


----------



## Bigceeloc

Thanks! Such generosity!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Thanks! Such generosity!


Enjoy


----------



## shadow5555

I would love MAD MAX if that is still available?

Thanks!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow5555*
> 
> I would love MAD MAX if that is still available?
> 
> Thanks!!


Nope.. All games are given no available games right now.

Tomorrow there is a weekly bundle and there might be games available. Also on Friday it is Humble Monthly time and games could be available on Friday too. Check the thread often.


----------



## iARDAs

I have only 1 game.

Company of Heroes with all DLCs.


----------



## huzzug

I can have if you wish


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I can have if you wish


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Starting to hate Humble Monthly... But oh well..

new games are on the OP.


----------



## Almost Heathen

OOH Hotlime Miami 2 pls.

Thank you!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> OOH Hotlime Miami 2 pls.
> 
> Thank you!


PM'ed


----------



## huzzug

Can I have Deponia ? Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I have Deponia ? Thanks


PM'ed


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Deponia Doomsday?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Deponia Doomsday?


Oh I already gave it forgot to update


----------



## Boinz

Could I please have Thoth?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Could I please have Thoth?


PM'ed


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed


Awesome, thanks iArdas


----------



## iARDAs

Man Humble Bundle is slacking lately.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyway I bought the 3.64 bundle.. Claimed Assault Android Cactus to myself. Other 5 games are on the OP. They are all greatly reviewed games but not my cup of tea...

Also I Have been getting a lot of PMs lately that people are missing out on the chances etc... Starting from November, every user can only ask for 1 game for the remaining of the month. I will try to spread the love even further.


----------



## sulc

I am in for Technobabylon


----------



## waylo88

Can I get Chroma Squad?


----------



## Neilthran

Is Westerado: Double Barreled still available? I would really play it!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> Is Westerado: Double Barreled still available? I would really play it!


Pm'ed


----------



## huzzug

Can I haz Spaera ?


----------



## Neilthran

Thanks iARDAs!!

I read the story of the game is quite good, will be played, I'm still playing Avernum 2, really nice old turn based rpg


----------



## Sparda09

can i get odallus?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> Thanks iARDAs!!
> 
> I read the story of the game is quite good, will be played, I'm still playing Avernum 2, really nice old turn based rpg


I am glad you are taking advantage of those games as I really have no interest. They are both highly rated games though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> can i get odallus?


You have been PM'ed


----------



## Sparda09

Thanks!


----------



## Yukss

no more games _?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Thanks!


No problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> no more games _?


Bundles have been crap lately. Hopefully on Friday with humble monthly







IF I dont claim them all of course


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys. Monthly Bundle is here.... From now on due to high demand, one OCN account can only claim 1 game... So decide carefully









Games are on OP.


----------



## sulc

Yeah ! Styx: Master of Shadows


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Yeah ! Styx: Master of Shadows


Pm'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Wow no one wants the games?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Could I take Beyond Eyes? Looks like the sort of game I can stream to the sofa that the Mr's would enjoy.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Could I take Beyond Eyes? Looks like the sort of game I can stream to the sofa that the Mr's would enjoy.


Pm'ed


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Pirate Pop Plus? Love these kind of arcade-ish games


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Pirate Pop Plus? Love these kind of arcade-ish games


Pm'ed


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

OP Updated...

Remember guys, starting this month only 1 game per account for that month


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

The mean greens please


----------



## zsolti94

Starting literary now?








Than maybe can i have Killing Floor?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> The mean greens please


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Starting literary now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than maybe can i have Killing Floor?


Started the beginning of the month









You got the Pirate Pop Plus game this month


----------



## Smanci

I highly recommend anybody to grab Vanishing of Ethan Carter.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Ethan Carter looks interesting.

Really appreciate it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I highly recommend anybody to grab Vanishing of Ethan Carter.


I have the game but never played it. I really should.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> Ethan Carter looks interesting.
> 
> Really appreciate it.


PM'ed


----------



## RKDxpress

I'd take killing floor. Thanks


----------



## Don king

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, love the story behind it and really eager to play it. Thanks iARDAs


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> I'd take killing floor. Thanks


I apologize so much. I totally forgot to send you the keys... Sent them now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don king*
> 
> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, love the story behind it and really eager to play it. Thanks iARDAs


ıt really is an amazing game I agree...


----------



## RKDxpress

Thanks iARDAS! Downloading now.


----------



## iARDAs

New games are on OP!!!


----------



## sulc

Kathy Rain looks nice


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Kathy Rain looks nice


Hey buddy. I changed the rules of the thread due to high demand and request from others via PM.... One game per user per month









You already claimed Styx this month


----------



## sulc

Nope,I just said that someone should pick it up


----------



## Bigceeloc

Kathy Rain please!


----------



## Bigceeloc

*edited* above post.


----------



## Nick the Slick

I'd love to have Infinifactory please!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Nope,I just said that someone should pick it up


Haha lol. The guy below you just did









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Kathy Rain please!


PM'ed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I'd love to have Infinifactory please!


PM'ed


----------



## Nick the Slick

Thank you so much


----------



## PMan007

I'll take Car mechanic Simulator 2015

Edit : Oups...nothing was offered for this Bundle..








But I'll leave it here..Just in case


----------



## Don king

Oops I never got vanishing Ethan, but am still hopeful to win a game here
Good job iARDs


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I'll take Car mechanic Simulator 2015
> 
> Edit : Oups...nothing was offered for this Bundle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll leave it here..Just in case


Hehe lol. Yeah I did not buy this week's bundle but subscribed to humble montly. I already claimed the early unlock game myself which was Dragon's Dogma... Not sure about the rest of the games.. If I have them already or If I dont find them interesting I will give them here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don king*
> 
> Oops I never got vanishing Ethan, but am still hopeful to win a game here
> Good job iARDs


Oh yeah sorry I forgot to tell you. There was another guy who claimed the game. He responded before you like 2-3 posts before....

Hopefully next time









I have Tis-100 available if you are interested.


----------



## iARDAs

3 games available.

2 from Humble Monthly and 1 from last month.

Since nobody claimed TIS-100 Last month you can claim it this month along with another game from this month as well


----------



## sulc

I would like The Escapists .Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> I would like The Escapists .Thanks


Pm coming with bunch of links for DLC as well


----------



## Don king

Am seeing only one game in the list


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don king*
> 
> Am seeing only one game in the list


2

TIS-100
Western Press


----------



## Don king

I would take western press


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Tis Please









TCO


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don king*
> 
> I would take western press


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Tis Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Both PM'ed


----------



## Don king

Thanks iARDAs


----------



## iARDAs

Got the Yogscast Jingle Jam 2016 bundle.

BUTT LOAD OF GAMES added to op.


----------



## .theMetal

Scratch that, internet spazzed and posted an old, old draft


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Scratch that, internet spazzed and posted an old, old draft


,

Games are added now









Also guys remember. 1 game a month









This new bundle I purchased will continue to give 1 or 2 games every day till the last day of the month. If I want them I will claim them, if not I will post them here.


----------



## .theMetal

Thanks, looks like I'm good, not much I would play on there or haven't already.









But I highly suggest Psychonauts to someone who hasn't played, it's a fantastic game if you are into old school goofy cartoon platformer adventure games.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Thanks, looks like I'm good, not much I would play on there or haven't already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I highly suggest Psychonauts to someone who hasn't played, it's a fantastic game if you are into old school goofy cartoon platformer adventure games.


Check out the thread everyday. Dont forget. There might be a game you might be interested throughout the month. At least 23 more games will be announced part of the bundle.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Kholat is possible?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Kholat is possible?


PM'ed


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Thank you!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Thank you!


Enjoy


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Psychonauts?


----------



## Bigceeloc

psychonauts please!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Psychonauts?


Coming right at you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> psychonauts please!


You have been beaten by 11 seconds


----------



## Bigceeloc

argh! toy odyssey?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> argh! toy odyssey?


PM'ed


----------



## Cysquatch

goat simulator please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> goat simulator please


Pm'ed


----------



## zsolti94

Thanks for the great giveaway as always iARDAs
I had my birthday yesterday and i always wanted to try this game win-win


----------



## GoLDii3

In for nothing. Game is not the one i tought. Thanks iARDAS anyways.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Thanks for the great giveaway as always iARDAs
> I had my birthday yesterday and i always wanted to try this game win-win


Happy bday buddy. Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> In for nothing. Game is not the one i tought. Thanks iARDAS anyways.


Check back often buddy. Possibly new giveaways everyday this month.


----------



## Rabit

Guilty Gear XX Acore Core Plus R Please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> Guilty Gear XX Acore Core Plus R Please


PM


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I decided to give the Team Fortress 2 Badges to anyone interested. Since it is not a full game, no requirement of any kind. If you already claimed a game you can grab these badges as well.

ıf you grab the bagdes and never claimed a game this month, you can claim your game later this month as well.

So anyone interested in badges let me know here. Gonna give them to the first person.


----------



## timerwin63

In for what's left, if that's cool.

Edit: Meant Frog Climers. Sorry, should have been more specific.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> In for what's left, if that's cool.


Frog Climbers
Team Fortress 2 Badges - Duncan's Kindhearted Kisser, Hannah's Altruistic Aspect, Sips' Selfless Simulacrum Sjin's Generous Guise


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> In for what's left, if that's cool.
> 
> Edit: Meant Frog Climers. Sorry, should have been more specific.


PM'ed


----------



## Rabit

Thx for GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE CORE PLUS R


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> Thx for GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE CORE PLUS R


Enjoy buddy


----------



## iARDAs

2 new games are added today. I have no interest in them.


----------



## Boinz

I'll take dinocide.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'll take dinocide.


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

One new game added from today.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

King Arthurs Gold Please









TCO


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> King Arthurs Gold Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


PM'ed


----------



## Bigceeloc

haha, KAG looks fun, but I already requested this month, so I hope someone else gets to enjoy it!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> haha, KAG looks fun, but I already requested this month, so I hope someone else gets to enjoy it!


Well if noone gets the games by the end of the month, the game is yours.

It happened last month to someone else.









Edit: Oh shoot. TheCautiosOne already claimed that game


----------



## Don king

Will take Oozi: Earth Adventure


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don king*
> 
> Will take Oozi: Earth Adventure


Unfortunately it is 1 game per month per user


----------



## .theMetal

I would be in for roller coaster tycoon!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

iARDAS, d oyou play monthly or did you buy a year subscription? I'm highly thinking of doing the monthly bundle as well.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I would be in for roller coaster tycoon!


PM'ed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> iARDAS, d oyou play monthly or did you buy a year subscription? I'm highly thinking of doing the monthly bundle as well.


I do the monthly. I got some really cool games otherwise I would not buy so I am keeping it. There were few dissapointment months but I still managed to get 1-2 good games out of them.

Try it. January Bundle includes Vermintide as an early unlock so you can play it right away.

If you dotn find the value you can cancel it anytime.

I love the suspense of it


----------



## zsolti94

IF (big if) no one wants Blade & Soul Yogcast Pack, can i have it? xd
I play B&S all the time


----------



## DeviousAddict

Can I opt in for the Neverwinter Enthusiast Pack please?
Loved these games when I was a kid


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> IF (big if) no one wants Blade & Soul Yogcast Pack, can i have it? xd
> I play B&S all the time


Man I wish I could but 1 game per month unfortunately... I will place your name to the reserve list though. If nobody claims till the end of the month it is yours..










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Can I opt in for the Neverwinter Enthusiast Pack please?
> Loved these games when I was a kid


PM'ed


----------



## DeviousAddict

Thank you


----------



## iARDAs

2 new games added to the OP.

This bundle is very MEH for me. I dont like the genre or style of pretty much all the games except few. Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Thank you


Enjoy


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Just a fun little side note.

There's over $6,000's worth of DLC for Train Simulator 2016. Hahaha.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Just a fun little side note.
> 
> There's over $6,000's worth of DLC for Train Simulator 2016. Hahaha.


Wait whaaaaaaat?

Looooool.


----------



## drazah

Blade n Soul, I can exchange for a key that I have not used for another game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Blade n Soul, I can exchange for a key that I have not used for another game.


Pm'ed...

No need to exchange codes with me. All these games are free


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Pm'ed...
> 
> No need to exchange codes with me. All these games are free


Thank you! I have actually been wanting to try B&S


----------



## ozlay

In for Train Simulator 2016









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Just a fun little side note.
> 
> There's over $6,000's worth of DLC for Train Simulator 2016. Hahaha.
> 
> Also the 2016 DLC works for the 2017 game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Thank you! I have actually been wanting to try B&S


Enjoy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> In for Train Simulator 2016


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

New game added


----------



## vtech1

Count me in for Saturday Morning RPG or BiT Evolution thanks in advance








i wish u had fallout 4 to giveaway


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtech1*
> 
> Count me in for Saturday Morning RPG or BiT Evolution thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish u had fallout 4 to giveaway


PM Sent







Gave you Saturday Morning RPG

God knows when Fallout 4 is available through HumbleBundle


----------



## iARDAs

New game added.


----------



## iARDAs

New game added


----------



## superkeest

id take out of the park baseball


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkeest*
> 
> id take out of the park baseball


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

2 new games added


----------



## iARDAs

One more game added.


----------



## Don king

i would take BiT Evolution


----------



## crash4fun

Hi iARDAs, I would like Curses 'N Chaos please.

Thank you, I need more co-op couch games.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don king*
> 
> i would take BiT Evolution


Cant







As I said before 1 game per month per user









You already got Western Press this month.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash4fun*
> 
> Hi iARDAs, I would like Curses 'N Chaos please.
> 
> Thank you, I need more co-op couch games.


Sent you a PM


----------



## iARDAs

Binary Domain added









Edit: Also Guild Wars 2: Heroic Edition


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Binary Domain added


Nice game!


----------



## mAs81

I'll take binary domain if no one else claimed it








Happy holidays everyone and thanks for this


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I'll take binary domain if no one else claimed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays everyone and thanks for this


Will send you but for some reason the CD key did not arrive to me yet. Gonna email humblebundle now for that. Weird.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will send you but for some reason the CD key did not arrive to me yet. Gonna email humblebundle now for that. Weird.


It's okay , not a problem..Thanks again for this


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> It's okay , not a problem..Thanks again for this


Yeah nobody got the key for the game. There seems to be a bug and humble is trying to fix it.

Binary Domain and SteamWorld dig were probably tomorrow's free games and they revealed them early according to redditers.

Cause they gave 4 games today. Before it was 2 games or 1 game per day.


----------



## mAs81

Just my luck,lol.Oh well,I'll try again when the game is available


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Just my luck,lol.Oh well,I'll try again when the game is available


I'll send you the key dont worry. But might take a day or two


----------



## mAs81

Wow,thanks man seems like a fun game


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Wow,thanks man seems like a fun game


Contacted Humblebundle. They told me that Binary Domain and SteamWorld Dig were meant for tomorrow and not today.

They will provide me the key tomorrow night


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone wants team fortress 2 badges?

Since this is not a game and just badges I will give it to anybody. No requirement or anything else. Does not matter if you claimed a game or not.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I haven't played TF2 in absolute years, so they would be a waste on me unfortunatly


----------



## sn0w

I'll take Guild Wars 2: Heroic Edition


----------



## DeviousAddict

^^ Great game, havent played for a while though. Really need to finish the new story.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> I'll take Guild Wars 2: Heroic Edition


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Cosmonautica added


----------



## CptLang

Could I get Cosmonautica, please?

Also, I've recently subscribed to the Humble Bundle, and I could throw in my extra titles as well in the future if you're interested.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> Could I get Cosmonautica, please?
> 
> Also, I've recently subscribed to the Humble Bundle, and I could throw in my extra titles as well in the future if you're interested.


PM'ed







and yeah brother, feel free to give the love to others









Dark Scavanger and Karma Incarnation 1 added


----------



## fragamemnon

Can I try Dark Scavenger out?









Can't promise I'll make it through, but it definitely looks interesting!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Can I try Dark Scavenger out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't promise I'll make it through, but it definitely looks interesting!


Pm'ed


----------



## fragamemnon

Superfast as always!









Tyvm!


----------



## Dimensive

Just wanted to say thank you @iARDAs for your giveaways this year! You're awesome and a great member of the community!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you @iARDAs for your giveaways this year! You're awesome and a great member of the community!


Thank you buddy









I trully appreciate the kind words









So I wonder which games will be given today. 90 more minutes to go. Since it is Xmas, I am expecting some good games.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you @iARDAs for your giveaways this year! You're awesome and a great member of the community!


Ill have to second this notion, really nice that you have been doing this for as long as you have IArdas....

Matter of fact, if you want, you can paypal me and Ill chip up 20USD to keep the spirit going.

Just PM me when you want to take me up on the offer









TCO


----------



## iARDAs

Torchlight II added


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Torchlight II added


I'll take it, finished TL 1 never played TL2


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> I'll take it, finished TL 1 never played TL2


ıt is better than TL1 as far as I can remember. It has been sometime since I last played it

PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Overture and The Bridge added


----------



## dlewbell

I'd like to try The Bridge. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Destrto

I'll take Deep Dungeons of Doom if it is still available.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> I'd like to try The Bridge. Thanks for sharing with us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I'll take Deep Dungeons of Doom if it is still available.


Both Pm'ed









Botanicula added to the OP


----------



## huzzug

Can I have Botanicula ? Thanks for the giveaways and happy holidays to all


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I have Botanicula ? Thanks for the giveaways and happy holidays to all


Pm'ed









New games added


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

I'll give Overture a shot!







the youtube demo looks awesome.... reminds me of realm of the mad god that I used to play forever while in my college classes


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> I'll give Overture a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the youtube demo looks awesome.... reminds me of realm of the mad god that I used to play forever while in my college classes


PM'ed


----------



## Ceadderman

Still hanging about in the waiting room an playing at being a vulture. lol









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Still hanging about in the waiting room an playing at being a vulture. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Haha lol... Well 2 more days till the month is over.

WHen the month is over, I am going to give away this months games freely. 1 game per day per user and it does not matter if you claimed a game or not this month at all...

Also your claim will not count towards next month's.









It is just for clearing the inventory purposes









I must say though the YogsCast bundle was extremely subpar. I expected more from that bundle.


----------



## iARDAs

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare

added


----------



## Smanci

Chivalry please and I'll pass it forward to my mate


----------



## burntheskies

can you recommend something ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Chivalry please and I'll pass it forward to my mate


PM'ed.. Enjoy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burntheskies*
> 
> can you recommend something ?


Honestly the current avaiable games are not for my taste at all. maybe someone who already played one can recommend. I must admit that this Yogscast bundle was a bit of a dissapointment.

They are giving away DLCs and in order to play them you need to purchase or own the game... I had never seen HumbleBundle do this before. Not giving the game, but giving DLC for it is kinda lame.


----------



## iARDAs

The Blue Flamingo Added.....

So guys Tomorrow feel free to ask for any of the remaining games from December.

1 game per day. You can still ask for a game the day after tomorrow its ok.

January games will still be 1 game per month though.


----------



## BWAS1000

So without reading into any of the available games you have, I like JRPGs and atuff (watch anime etc.)

If you have anything similar available you think I'd like then send it my way


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> So without reading into any of the available games you have, I like JRPGs and atuff (watch anime etc.)
> 
> If you have anything similar available you think I'd like then send it my way


I have NO idea what the leftover games are like









Ok guys.. You are all free to claim a game per day from the leftovers. GO GO GO GO GO...


----------



## sulc

Yea ! Chronology still available ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Yea ! Chronology still available ?


PM Sent


----------



## Neilthran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok guys.. You are all free to claim a game per day from the leftovers. GO GO GO GO GO...


Thanks! I'll take rocket riot then. Happy new year!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> Thanks! I'll take rocket riot then. Happy new year!


PM Sent


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I have NO idea what the leftover games are like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys.. You are all free to claim a game per day from the leftovers. GO GO GO GO GO...


Ahahaha, well I won't claim any, since I don't know either xD


----------



## huzzug

I'll take MultiMirror. Seems a good for passing time.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Tales Across Time I mean!


----------



## mAs81

I'll take Oozi: Earth Adventure ..Seems like the gf will like it









Thanks and a good Year to all!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I'll take Oozi: Earth Adventure ..Seems like the gf will like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and a good Year to all!!


PM sent









Guys who claimed yesterday are free to claim leftovers once again


----------



## DeviousAddict

Can i go for Karma. Incarnation 1
It reminds me of Ori a little bit


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Can i go for Karma. Incarnation 1
> It reminds me of Ori a little bit


PM Sent


----------



## DeviousAddict

Cheers dude


----------



## iARDAs

Feel free to claim the remaining games from December


----------



## iARDAs

Wow. Great Assassin's Creed Bundle... Claimed most for myself but have 2 extras

AC Chronicles China
AC III

(UPLAY KEYS)


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow. Great Assassin's Creed Bundle... Claimed most for myself but have 2 extras
> 
> AC Chronicles China
> AC III
> 
> (UPLAY KEYS)


Give me AC III.

I'll have motivation to play it and actually finish the brotherhood I was gifted.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Give me AC III.
> 
> I'll have motivation to play it and actually finish the brotherhood I was gifted.


PM Sent









Brotherhood is prior to ACIII as far as I remember.


----------



## GoLDii3

Why the Cartman suki suki picture in the OP?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Why the Cartman suki suki picture in the OP?


Trump had been there for a long time and could be too political from now on.

Decided to go with a random Cartman one. Ended up with this


----------



## iARDAs

BiT Evolution
Crusaders of the Lost Idols Legendary Starter Pack
Faeria Early Access Bundle
Gunmetal Arcadia Zero
The Blue Flamingo
Two Digits

All leftover games from last month. Will give them to whoever wants them. 1 game 2 game all games does not matter.









I also hate TF2 badges
Guns of Icarus Online Soundtrack

If somebody wants them I can just give them all to that individual since these games seem to have not much of an interest. Or if you are interested in few games, I can just give them to you right away.

(Does not count towards January claims)


----------



## huzzug

Two Digits
BiT Evolution
The Blue Flamingo

I'll take these three. I'm aware of Two digits, but since others are free, I'll like to try those.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Two Digits
> BiT Evolution
> The Blue Flamingo
> 
> I'll take these three. I'm aware of Two digits, but since others are free, I'll like to try those.


Out now. Will send them in a few hours


----------



## rievhardt

Is the Assassin Creed III for steam? the one that is indicated on January? If yes, I would like to play it. Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> Is the Assassin Creed III for steam? the one that is indicated on January? If yes, I would like to play it. Thanks


Its a UPLAY code. As far as I know when you launch AC3 from Steam, it also launches Uplay anyway.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Its a UPLAY code. As far as I know when you launc*h AC3 from Steam, it also launches Uplay anyway.*


That is correct.

TCO


----------



## rievhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Its a UPLAY code. As far as I know when you launch AC3 from Steam, it also launches Uplay anyway.


Ok, thanks for the info, I will not take it then.


----------



## Destrto

I'll try out Gunmetal Arcadia Zero. Give it a shot.


----------



## crash4fun

I'll take Assassin's Creed III, I don't mind it's a uPlay code (too much). Thanks iARDAs!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I'll try out Gunmetal Arcadia Zero. Give it a shot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash4fun*
> 
> I'll take Assassin's Creed III, I don't mind it's a uPlay code (too much). Thanks iARDAs!


PM'ed


----------



## dalf

Hey, if ACIII is still available then I'm interested.
Thank you and happy new year!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalf*
> 
> Hey, if ACIII is still available then I'm interested.
> Thank you and happy new year!


Sorry my friend. AC3 is long gone


----------



## iARDAs

Humble Monthly in 3 hours. Lets see about the upcoming games. Maybe I claim all, or give them all away who knows


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Humble Monthly in 3 hours. Lets see about the upcoming games. Maybe I claim all, or give them all away who knows


And hopefully its a Final Fantasy Game


----------



## StormX2

hoping you and your fam are okay, saw some crazy stuff happening in Izmir =(


----------



## Bigceeloc

heh, yeah, if i could pre-put my name down for Lightning Returns or another final fantasy game, I would! I already have FFXIII, but haven't played a sequel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> And hopefully its a Final Fantasy Game


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> And hopefully its a Final Fantasy Game


Haha. I never played a FF game before so if so, I might claim it myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> hoping you and your fam are okay, saw some crazy stuff happening in Izmir =(


Thanks for the concern buddy. So many innocent lives down the drain. I knew the cop who got killed as well. What a hero.

We are allright but so sad on the events. 3 different teror organizations including ISIS are attacking us. One after another.

Government's terrible Syria plans ruined us. They also admit it but its a bit too late.


----------



## StormX2

=(

My thoughts are always with my few Turkish friends.

Need to try to catch up and play some games sometime


----------



## iARDAs

Wow not a bad month of Humble Montly... Got Vermintide, Jotun, Project Cars and Neon Chrome myself

Giving away only Mother Russia Bleeds .....

Also next month's bundle includes Xcom2.. I always wanted to buy it but never... Loving this months and next month's bundle man

Edit: Also giving Hopiko


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> =(
> 
> My thoughts are always with my few Turkish friends.
> 
> Need to try to catch up and play some games sometime


Lol, those are friends from internet? Or actually where you live. We Turks are everywhere so I wouldnt be suprised if you have on next door to you lol.


----------



## sulc

Well Mother Russia Bleeds looks interesting


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Well Mother Russia Bleeds looks interesting


Ok. Forgot to add a game..

Called The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky

FYI...

Still want Mother Russia?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok. Forgot to add a game..
> 
> Called The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
> 
> FYI...
> 
> Still want Mother Russia?


If they don't want mother Russia, Ill take it.

Your calling Trails in the Sky?

TCO


----------



## sulc

Yes


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow not a bad month of Humble Montly... Got Vermintide, Jotun, Project Cars and Neon Chrome myself
> 
> Giving away only Mother Russia Bleeds .....
> 
> Also next month's bundle includes Xcom2.. I always wanted to buy it but never... Loving this months and next month's bundle man
> 
> Edit: Also giving Hopiko


nice, Vermintide is freakin awesome, I will play that with you any time man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lol, those are friends from internet? Or actually where you live. We Turks are everywhere so I wouldn't be surprised if you have on next door to you lol.


I only know a few people from that Area, i actually know quit a number of people from Georgia though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If they don't want mother Russia, Ill take it.
> 
> Your calling Trails in the Sky?
> 
> TCO


ahhh.. He got Mother Russia Bleeds...
Let me know if you want something else
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Yes


Will PM you soon.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> ahhh.. He got Mother Russia Bleeds...
> Let me know if you want something else
> Will PM you soon.


Are you Claiming Trails?

TCO


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Are you Claiming Trails?
> 
> TCO


Nah you can have it . Sending you a PM


----------



## iARDAs

Sent PMs to Sulc and TheCautiousOne


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> nice, Vermintide is freakin awesome, I will play that with you any time man
> I only know a few people from that Area, i actually know quit a number of people from Georgia though.


Lol as I said we are everywhere







Hope they are fun folks...

I would LOVE to play Vermintide with you. I already own the game since release, but hard to find people to play with. That being said, my ping to you would probably be 450ms or similar lol


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I still have

Crusaders of the Lost Idols Legendary Starter Pack
Fearie Early Access Bundle
TF2 Badges and
Guns of Icarus Online Soundtrack from last month.... If I cant find people today, will give them away in another forum..

They are all from last month


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nah you can have it . Sending you a PM


That's Sick. Thanks man!

TCO


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow not a bad month of Humble Montly... Got Vermintide, Jotun, Project Cars and Neon Chrome myself
> 
> Giving away only Mother Russia Bleeds .....
> 
> Also next month's bundle includes Xcom2.. I always wanted to buy it but never... Loving this months and next month's bundle man
> 
> Edit: Also giving Hopiko


Yo I'll be making good on that promise about throwing in my games. You can add another Mother Russia Bleeds.
Also:
Neon Chrome
Jotun
HoPiKo
and
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky


----------



## Bigceeloc

The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky!


----------



## Gorhell

The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky is a good game. Hoping there is another giveaway for this game. Kinda miss RPG


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky!


Ygpm


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> Yo I'll be making good on that promise about throwing in my games. You can add another Mother Russia Bleeds.
> Also:
> Neon Chrome
> Jotun
> HoPiKo
> and
> The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky


Neon Chrome seems fun I claimed it.. Also Juton seems interesting... Kept Project Cars for myself which too. Already had Vermintide but gave it away due to a promise outside this thread....

Good of you that you are giving the games too.

Will you keep your subscription? Next month it is Xcom 2


----------



## CptLang

Yep. Don't know if I'll keep XCom or not though


----------



## Ceadderman

How in hades did I miss Assassin's Creed anything?!?









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> How in hades did I miss Assassin's Creed anything?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


That's what happens when you are not subbed









The 1 dollar Bundle is not bad though. Take a look at it at humblebundle.com


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> How in hades did I miss Assassin's Creed anything?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you are not subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 dollar Bundle is not bad though. Take a look at it at humblebundle.com
Click to expand...

I am subbed. That's why I was irritated with myself.









Luckily I had a dollar to play with though. If I had had $15 I probably wouldn't have gone the pull package price because I own 1 game in 2nd teir and 1 game in 3rd tier already. I wonder if I can redeem in Steam though to keep all my games in Steam..









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I am subbed. That's why I was irritated with myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I had a dollar to play with though. If I had had $15 I probably wouldn't have gone the pull package price because I own 1 game in 2nd teir and 1 game in 3rd tier already. I wonder if I can redeem in Steam though to keep all my games in Steam..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Unfortunately these are all Uplay codes... They wont show up on your Steam Profile


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Lol as I said we are everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they are fun folks...
> 
> I would LOVE to play Vermintide with you. I already own the game since release, but hard to find people to play with. That being said, my ping to you would probably be 450ms or similar lol


Yah I played a game with someone in Cambodia before, Ping not so great but could be worse ;p

hit me up over a weekend, try to find a time that works


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha. I never played a FF game before so if so, I might claim it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the concern buddy. So many innocent lives down the drain. I knew the cop who got killed as well. What a hero.
> 
> We are allright but so sad on the events. 3 different teror organizations including ISIS are attacking us. One after another.
> 
> Government's terrible Syria plans ruined us. They also admit it but its a bit too late.


You're missing out, do play one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> heh, yeah, if i could pre-put my name down for Lightning Returns or another final fantasy game, I would! I already have FFXIII, but haven't played a sequel.


Don't expect anything like an FF game from lightning returns. That bothered me for the first 5 hours or so, but once I said I would play it like a completely new series, it was enjoyable. IMO, XIII is the best in terms of story, and XIII-2 is best on terms of Gameplay


----------



## CptLang

So, after a bit of deliberation, I've decided that due to time constraints, and all the great games that I already play, I'll be giving away my copy of XCom 2 from this month's bundle


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> So, after a bit of deliberation, I've decided that due to time constraints, and all the great games that I already play, I'll be giving away my copy of XCom 2 from this month's bundle


My brother has been hinting at this game for a while now, would love to get him a copy, thanks.


----------



## CptLang

XCom 2 gone to XAslanX, cheers!


----------



## iARDAs

4 new cool games added

Else Heart Break
Evoland 2
Rust
Victor Vran


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 4 new cool games added
> 
> Else Heart Break
> Evoland 2
> Rust
> Victor Vran


Dibs on Rust!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Dibs on Rust!


PM Sent


----------



## Don king

I will take Victor Vran.
Thank you


----------



## .theMetal

I've been wanting to play Evoland for a while actually!


----------



## zsolti94

Update the available games list







almost thought you have Rust xd


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don king*
> 
> I will take Victor Vran.
> Thank you


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I've been wanting to play Evoland for a while actually!


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Update the available games list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost thought you have Rust xd


Ohh shoot. Forgot it sorry. Actually I am going to remove it altogether. The excel sheet will be the ultimate


----------



## Rabit

I will take "Else Heart Break" please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> I will take "Else Heart Break" please


PM'ed


----------



## Rabit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed


----------



## CptLang

Some more from me:
Else Heart.Break()
Evoland 2
Victor Vran
Shadowrun: Hong Kong - Extended Edition


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> Some more from me:
> Else Heart.Break()
> Evoland 2
> Victor Vran
> Shadowrun: Hong Kong - Extended Edition


I'll take Else Heart.Break() if you don't mind please.


----------



## huzzug

Victor vran please if you can spare


----------



## Gorhell

Please let me have Shadowrun: Hong Kong - Extended Edition Thanks!!


----------



## rievhardt

Evoland 2 please


----------



## CptLang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I'll take Else Heart.Break() if you don't mind please.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Victor vran please if you can spare


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> Please let me have Shadowrun: Hong Kong - Extended Edition Thanks!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> Evoland 2 please


PMs on the way


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptLang*
> 
> PMs on the way


Thank you! You guys are awesome.


----------



## iARDAs

Two games added

Project Cars
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West.


----------



## GoLDii3

In for Project Cars


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> In for Project Cars


PM'ed


----------



## Dimensive

I'll take Enslaved.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I'll take Enslaved.


PM'ed


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> In for Project Cars


I cannot believe I missed that.

TCO


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I cannot believe I missed that.
> 
> TCO


Me 2! smh.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I cannot believe I missed that.
> 
> TCO


You need to hire some secretary to check my thread frequently


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You need to hire some secretary to check my thread frequently


I do (Not have a secretary) check the thread very frequently.

TCO


----------



## iARDAs

Abzu
Ryse: Son of Rome
Ohklos

available


----------



## Bigceeloc

Ryze please!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Ryze please!!


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

BTW Hopiko is a left over game from last month. Anybodn interested can claim it without any restirictions.


----------



## GoLDii3

LOL in for Abzu....not sure if it's ok since it has been technically one month....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> LOL in for Abzu....not sure if it's ok since it has been technically one month....


Yepp.. It is a new month for everybody







PM'ed


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'll pick up Hopiko. Been looking for more games to use with the Steam Controller.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I'll pick up Hopiko. Been looking for more games to use with the Steam Controller.


pm'ed


----------



## zsolti94

In for Ryse: Son of Rome


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> In for Ryse: Son of Rome


Well the game was already claimed by Bigceeloc however he PM'ed me saying its ok to give the game to you as he did not claim it yet..

So this one is actually not from me but from Bigceeloc









PM'ed


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Round of applause for Bigceeloc.


----------



## jdave420

If you're still doing this I'd love any game you have, I love trying new games. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdave420*
> 
> If you're still doing this I'd love any game you have, I love trying new games. Thanks:thumb:


I only have Okhlos left

http://store.steampowered.com/app/400180/?

Let me know if you have interest in the gameç


----------



## jdave420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I only have Okhlos left
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/400180/?
> 
> Let me know if you have interest in the gameç


Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I only have Okhlos left
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/400180/?
> 
> Let me know if you have interest in the gameç


Yea I'll take it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdave420*
> 
> Yea I'll take it.


PM'ed









All games are given. Let's see what this Tuesday brings to the table.


----------



## Gorhell

If Hopiko is still there I'll get it.Since no one is getting.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> If Hopiko is still there I'll get it.Since no one is getting.


Claimed unfortunately


----------



## Gorhell

No worries. I was thinking of regifting it to a friend


----------



## zsolti94

Ryse: Son of Rome was already clamed by Bigceeloc, no problem


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Ryse: Son of Rome was already clamed by Bigceeloc, no problem


Did I send you a PM? He said he is not going to use the code.


----------



## zsolti94

The link you send previously was different xd
This one works thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> The link you send previously was different xd
> This one works thanks


Yeah thanks for sending the previous message. I figured that I sent you a wrong key









Enjoy.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Good! glad it worked out!


----------



## juano

Total War Warhammer? I'd guess that'd be one you're interested in but if not it'd be really cool.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Total War Warhammer? I'd guess that'd be one you're interested in but if not it'd be really cool.


Yeah I am keeping that to myself unfortunately









Never played a TotalWar game before. Should be interesting


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I am keeping that to myself unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never played a TotalWar game before. Should be interesting


No worries. This is a very cool and nice thing you're doing, thanks. Hope you enjoy the games you do keep.


----------



## Blade 117

Well Iarda, as always you are just being boss. Anyways great giveaway you've got setup here.


----------



## iARDAs

26 new games added lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Count me in for Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP









TCO


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Count me in for Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Wow you are finally here on time









PM'ed


----------



## Almost Heathen

Tower of Guns looks really fun. Thank you iARDAs!

Also I highly recommended Stardew. Great game.


----------



## mAs81

I'm in for stardrew , thanks


----------



## Smanci

The stanley parable could be nice. In for that one


----------



## .theMetal

I would take the Stanley Parable, been on my list to try for a while.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'd be in for Octodads deadliest catch! Please and thank ya.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> Tower of Guns looks really fun. Thank you iARDAs!
> 
> Also I highly recommended Stardew. Great game.


I loved Tower of Guns. It was a nice little game. Maybe some performance issues but all in all was fun to play. PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I'm in for stardrew , thanks


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> The stanley parable could be nice. In for that one


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I would take the Stanley Parable, been on my list to try for a while.


Man you literally missed it to Smanci with 18 seconds







Any other game you are interested in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'd be in for Octodads deadliest catch! Please and thank ya.


PM'ed


----------



## BWAS1000

Veni, Vidi, Vici Please (VVVVVVVV)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Veni, Vidi, Vici Please (VVVVVVVV)


Pm'ed


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Pm'ed


Thank you my good sir. I have some games leftover from the Humble Namco Bundle. After I decide if I want any of the leftovers, I'll give them away here.


----------



## iARDAs

BTW I gave my 150th game today









Onward to 200.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

World of Goo if available. My kid loves that one!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> World of Goo if available. My kid loves that one!


Pm'ed


----------



## Bigceeloc

Day of Tentacle!


----------



## Gorhell

May I request the No Time to Explain game. I know this is an old game right?


----------



## mr squishy

May I please have Guazamelee? My brother has it, seems like a fun game.


----------



## Boinz

I'll take super meat boy.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Day of Tentacle!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> May I request the No Time to Explain game. I know this is an old game right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> May I please have Guazamelee? My brother has it, seems like a fun game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'll take super meat boy.


ALL PM'ed


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BTW I gave my 150th game today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onward to 200.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*


























BTW forgot to add an incredible game on the giveaway list. It is Invisible Inc. Just added


----------



## huzzug

Can I grab it ? Invisible Inc


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I grab it ? Invisible Inc


PM'ed


----------



## Gorhell

Thank you iARDAs you're the best!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I would take the Stanley Parable, been on my list to try for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Man you literally missed it to Smanci with 18 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other game you are interested in?
Click to expand...

Whoops I didn't even notice until now, no worries! I will let others grab the rest. Thanks friend.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

The Swapper looks like a nice game!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*
> 
> The Swapper looks like a nice game!


It actuall is. Played it on PS4 before. Was fun. Short though.

Sent you a PM


----------



## blazingfire0

I know I don't meet requirements (I'm not very social to get reps), but I'd like to claim Super Meat Boy. If I can't claim it, it's understandable.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It actuall is. Played it on PS4 before. Was fun. Short though.
> 
> Sent you a PM


87 on Metacritic looks promising, installing now. Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazingfire0*
> 
> I know I don't meet requirements (I'm not very social to get reps), but I'd like to claim Super Meat Boy. If I can't claim it, it's understandable.


I sent you a key but I already had given it to Boinz. I just remembered it so the game is already claimed.

I totally forgot to write it on the main list sorry.

Any other game you are interested in?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*
> 
> 87 on Metacritic looks promising, installing now. Thanks


Let us know if you enjoy it


----------



## blazingfire0

I'll take Nuclear throne then.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazingfire0*
> 
> I'll take Nuclear throne then.


Sent


----------



## Rabit

This one looks interesting







2064: Read Only Memories


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> This one looks interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2064: Read Only Memories


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Few new games added


----------



## sulc

JumpJet Rex if it is still available ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> JumpJet Rex if it is still available ?


PM Sent


----------



## blazingfire0

Nuclear Throne is pretty good. Thanks for this giveaway.


----------



## Neilthran

Hey iARDAs! Thanks for doing all this giveaways!

Can i have AI War: Fleet Command?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> Hey iARDAs! Thanks for doing all this giveaways!
> 
> Can i have AI War: Fleet Command?


PM Sent buddy


----------



## Neilthran

Thanks!!! Gotta save what's left of humanity now ;D


----------



## iARDAs

2 new games added

System Shock Pack (1 and 2)
Hand of Fate.

I also have a key for a documentary called Double Fine Adventure Documentary. Anyone wants it let me know. No requirements or anything since this is not a game.


----------



## rievhardt

I would like to claim System Shock Pack please, thank you.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> I would like to claim System Shock Pack please, thank you.


PM Sent


----------



## Rabit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed


Wow thx


----------



## Nick the Slick

I think I'd like to try Hand of Fate please good sir.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I think I'd like to try Hand of Fate please good sir.


PM'ed









Guys let me know if I ever send you an invalid key or totally forget to send you a key after a request. This month was crazy.


----------



## Gorhell

Is the Hands on Intro to Game Programming a game?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> Is the Hands on Intro to Game Programming a game?


Quote:


> You can program games! No special software, prior experience, or install is required. All you need is a text editor and a web browser. In this step-by-step guide you'll gain a variety of classical game programming fundamentals by recreating 6 retro genres. Example source is included with every step so you won't wind up stuck. In the book's back section you'll find more than 100 practice exercises to continue applying, challenging, and extending your skills. Although the programming is JavaScript on HTML5 Canvas the purpose of this textbook is not to learn that specific language or platform, it is instead to discover and practice game programming concepts in a simple style as a foundation you can apply in many other programming languages. Many use this as a pre-Unity intro into game coding.


Since this is not a game I can just give it to you if you are interested in.


----------



## Gorhell

Hi iARDAs

I would love to have that, since my Job is a developer and programmer by heart. I would like to practice more about my field Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> Hi iARDAs
> 
> I would love to have that, since my Job is a developer and programmer by heart. I would like to practice more about my field Thanks!


Hey buddy. Turns out this is a 42MB PDF file...

If you want it I can download and send it to your email.

There is no other way to give it to you unfortunately


----------



## Gorhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey buddy. Turns out this is a 42MB PDF file...
> 
> If you want it I can download and send it to your email.
> 
> There is no other way to give it to you unfortunately


Sure if it's no problem with you doing extra work for this. I'm fine I'll send my email via PM


----------



## Ceadderman

Copies of that PDF? Mebbe? If not, no biggie. Just thought that would be a nice PDF to have.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Copies of that PDF? Mebbe? If not, no biggie. Just thought that would be a nice PDF to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sure why not.

There is a utorrent file that humblebundle provides. 100% legit and safe. I can send it to your email if you want.

There are few other ebooks that I have no interest. Let me know guys.

A Little Gold Book of Ghastly Stuff

Any Empire by Nate Powell

Hands-On Intro to Game Programming

R in a Nutshell, 2nd Edition

Smart Girl's Guide to Privacy: Practical Tips for Staying Safe Online

The Boys Vol. 1: The Name of the


----------



## huzzug

Can I have R in a nutshell. Like me some data analysis books.


----------



## Ceadderman

Hands on Intro

R in a nutshell please.

PM me your email and I will send mine to you via email. Thanks much.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I have R in a nutshell. Like me some data analysis books.


Sure. Let me know your email and I will send you the torrent link








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hands on Intro
> 
> R in a nutshell please.
> 
> PM me your email and I will send mine to you via email. Thanks much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Done


----------



## acheleg

can i have GRAV? i only have 1 rep, but ive been a mamber for over 3 years, and have 2 entries in the 4ghz club.


----------



## acheleg

can i have GRAV? i only have 1 rep, but ive been a member for over 3 years, and have 2 entries in the 4ghz club.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> can i have GRAV? i only have 1 rep, but ive been a member for over 3 years, and have 2 entries in the 4ghz club.


You have been Pm'ed


----------



## acheleg

thx


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> thx


No problem. Enjoy


----------



## iARDAs

Removed as I belive G2A is not allowed to be mentioend in forums.


----------



## BWAS1000

DiRT 3 is the only key there I would want, and I already have it. Actually I could give it to a friend, so why not


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> DiRT 3 is the only key there I would want, and I already have it. Actually I could give it to a friend, so why not


Well you already gave a game to you this month "VVVVV" so therefor according to rules my hands are tied









Tomorrow I am going to give away all the leftover games from February though, try your luck tomorrow


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well you already gave a game to you this month "VVVVV" so therefor according to rules my hands are tied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to give away all the leftover games from February though, try your luck tomorrow


I completely forgot about that. I haven't gotten around to playing it yet actually, maybe thats why. SO yeah, if no one takes it off your hands, I'll give it to a friend of mine.
That okay?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I completely forgot about that. I haven't gotten around to playing it yet actually, maybe thats why. SO yeah, if no one takes it off your hands, I'll give it to a friend of mine.
> That okay?


Fine by me.. Last 24 hours


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Fine by me.. Last 24 hours


Its the Final Countdown


----------



## Ceadderman

I will take Dirt3 if still available.









Is Steam?









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I will take Dirt3 if still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Steam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I had to remove it as it is a G2A key. A mod warned me that G2A keys are not welcomed in this forum. So I just gave it away to BWAS1000


----------



## Ceadderman

Okay. No worries. My game of choice is generally FPS so I will hang around for one of those. HB had GTAV but sadly I missed out due to picking up a used 932 in Portland over the weekend. For $50 it was hard to pass up.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys it is Leftover games Extravaganza.

Every day you are free to claim a game from leftovers. Does not affect towards March games. It is ok if you already claimed game from February. Go for it


----------



## dlewbell

I'd like Secrets of Raetikon if you don't mind. It looks interesting, & controller support is always nice.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> I'd like Secrets of Raetikon if you don't mind. It looks interesting, & controller support is always nice.


pm'ed


----------



## Rabit

I will like try this one "Spirits"


----------



## rievhardt

I would like to play Hot Tin Roof please, claiming for the left overextravaganza, thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> I will like try this one "Spirits"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> I would like to play Hot Tin Roof please, claiming for the left overextravaganza, thanks


PM'ed


----------



## blazingfire0

If possible, I'd like to claim Chroma Squad.


----------



## Wheezo

Wouldn't mind trying Guns of Icarus Online if you don't mind.

Thanks iARDA.


----------



## iARDAs

All keys sent









Wave 2 of February Leftover games started. You are again free to claim another game until Wave 3 which is tomorrow.


----------



## Bigceeloc

RocketsRocketsRockets Please and thank you!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> RocketsRocketsRockets Please and thank you!


pm'ed


----------



## huzzug

Can I have superHexagon ? Thanks


----------



## Boinz

nevermind. delete


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I have superHexagon ? Thanks


Sorry I totally forgot to send you the key. Sent it now









New Wave started guys 10 more games from February are still there to grab. No restirictionns


----------



## iARDAs

Huh Interesting. I just saw that last month the bundle gave me 2 Guacamelee games. One is Super Turbo Edition (which is claimed) and the other is the Gold Edition....

The game added to the February list, so let me know if you want it.

Please let me know if I never sent a key to you guys this month. It was a bit crazy and I might have totally skipped.

Last but not least this is the Double Fine Documentary

https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=6dw6FtTqvyS4r6z4

Up for grabs. Just let us know if you claim it so other individuals dont try for no reason


----------



## Bigceeloc

Guacamelee Gold Edition! Por FAVor!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guacamelee Gold Edition! Por FAVor!


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

3 new games added for March (1 per month restriction apply)

10 more games are left from February. I intend to give them all away today. ( no restrictions) So let me know if there is 1-2 or even 5 games you are interested to play from February.


----------



## Bigceeloc

shutshimi

Retro Game Crunch

Monster Loves You

A virus named Tom

Let's get you cleaned up!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> shutshimi
> 
> Retro Game Crunch
> 
> Monster Loves You
> 
> A virus named Tom
> 
> Let's get you cleaned up!


THANK YOU









PM Sent


----------



## rievhardt

I would like to try out these 3 games:

Dangerous High School Girls in Trouble
7 Grand Steps
Robot Roller Derby Disco Dodgeball

Thank You


----------



## blazingfire0

Can I get Rituals (from last month)?


----------



## Rabit

From this Month :Space Run Galaxy

From February: Dangerous High School Girls in Trouble


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> I would like to try out these 3 games:
> 
> Dangerous High School Girls in Trouble
> 7 Grand Steps
> Robot Roller Derby Disco Dodgeball
> 
> Thank You


PM'ed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazingfire0*
> 
> Can I get Rituals (from last month)?


Pm'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> From this Month :Space Run Galaxy
> 
> From February: Dangerous High School Girls in Trouble


Space Run was a pleasent suprise for me. Got it few months back myself. I truly enjoyed the game and waiting for the 2nd one to be on a bundle too









Other than that I gave the High School Girls game to rievhardt as he asked for it before but I forgot to update the list


----------



## Rabit

Thx









You have still this one Thirty Flights of Loving , looks funny


----------



## KickAssCop

Where is the list of games from which I can request?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have still this one Thirty Flights of Loving , looks funny


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Where is the list of games from which I can request?












Look at the OP. There should be an Google Doc Spreadsheet on the front page. If there is no username next to a game than the game is not claimed.

You can request for 1 game per month for that month. However if by the end of the month there are leftover games, than there are no restrictions for the previous month.

There are 3 games available now. 1 from february and 2 from March... You can just claim the leftover game from February now and it wont count towards your March Claim....

Edit: There are sometimes AAA games, sometimes Indie games. Most of the time the games are quality in their own genre though as humblebundle dont really give out trash games. But the genre might no be interest for you.


----------



## iARDAs

By the way guys. This is the 12th month of the thread. 12 months of love.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> By the way guys. This is the 12th month of the thread. 12 months of love.


Wow, its been that long already?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Wow, its been that long already?


Time flies man. Time flies.

All I intended was to give away few Telltale games from a Telltale bundle at first lol


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Time flies man. Time flies.
> 
> All I intended was to give away few Telltale games from a Telltale bundle at first lol


I think I got from those too. Strong Bad games I think


----------



## ozlay

In for: Potatoman Seeks the Troof? If still available OP


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> In for: Potatoman Seeks the Troof? If still available
> OP


PM'ed









2 games available from this week's bundle

Jotun
Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide.

The problem is I accidentaly paid 25 bucks instead of 10 and opened a ticket on humble. Wondering if I can get 15 dollars back or can it be used for next month's humble bundle.

Hence I am waiting for a response before claiming games myself or sending you guys the code. You can request the game now, but the code will probably be given to you in 1-2 days. Depending on how fast they will answer me.


----------



## sulc

Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide please


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Warhamme End Times Vermintide?








Too late xd
Than can i have Jotun?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Warhamme End Times Vermintide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late xd
> Than can i have Jotun?


Hehe lol.. Yeah I will give you the keys once I can clear the issue


----------



## waylo88

Damn, I was hoping to catch Vermintide. Congrats sulc.


----------



## Zantrill

b7ed for not getting me the new Zelda and Switch already...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> b7ed for not getting me the new Zelda and Switch already...


I so wanna get that combo myself lol









PMs sent guysç Enjoy the games


----------



## Zantrill

I start a new job Saturday just so I can buy one... lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I start a new job Saturday just so I can buy one... lol


Well you can work a few hours more to gift me one in that case?


----------



## Zantrill

let me thing about it... hmmmm

nah... I'm building a new rig


----------



## MooMoo

I'm in for Flat Heroes


----------



## iARDAs

Bundles were very lame this month. Maybe next Tuesday there can be a decent one. One can wish. Today was a software bundle day. And last week there were no bundles at all.

There are still few games you can grab from the previous weeks though.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Bundles were very lame this month. Maybe next Tuesday there can be a decent one. One can wish. Today was a software bundle day. And last week there were no bundles at all.
> 
> There are still few games you can grab from the previous weeks though.


ARMA Budle was quite impressive. Too bad I missed out


----------



## BWAS1000

If a bundle gives out Tales of Berseria or Nier Automata and for whatever reason you don't want it, I want it.

I am saying that now, I am pre-registering for that xD


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I'm in for Flat Heroes


Ahhh man I apologize. I totally forgot to send you the key.. Darn it... Remind me again next time if I forget.









anyway sent you a PM now.

Again. So sorry.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahhh man I apologize. I totally forgot to send you the key.. Darn it... Remind me again next time if I forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway sent you a PM now.
> 
> Again. So sorry.


No problem.







Thank you for the game


----------



## Boinz

i'll take morph blade


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the game


Enjoy buddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> i'll take morph blade


PM Sent


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> ARMA Budle was quite impressive. Too bad I missed out


Yeah well I am not into ARMA much but I agree if you enjoy the ARMA series that bundle was amazing. It was up there for 15 days, wish you could catch it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> If a bundle gives out Tales of Berseria or Nier Automata and for whatever reason you don't want it, I want it.
> 
> I am saying that now, I am pre-registering for that xD


haha lol. If Nier Automata is in a bundle its mine bruh









I cant see that game being in a bundle before late 2018 to be honest.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah well I am not into ARMA much but I agree if you enjoy the ARMA series that bundle was amazing. It was up there for 15 days, wish you could catch it.
> haha lol. If Nier Automata is in a bundle its mine bruh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see that game being in a bundle before late 2018 to be honest.


I don't forsee it being in a bundle either, but I figured I'd ask. I'll pre-register for Tales of Berseria then xD


----------



## DeviousAddict

In for gunmetal if its still available please


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> If a bundle gives out Tales of Berseria or Nier Automata and for whatever reason you don't want it, I want it.
> 
> I am saying that now, I am pre-registering for that xD


I will fight you to the death for Nier Automata!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> In for gunmetal if its still available please


Will pm tonight when I go home


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I will fight you to the death for Nier Automata!


This gave me an idea. I can just buy the game for 60 bucks and make you two fight for it and can double my earnings as the bet collector. Huh... why didnt I think that before???


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This gave me an idea. I can just buy the game for 60 bucks and make you two fight for it and can double my earnings as the bet collector. Huh... why didnt I think that before???


You can also make it a pay-per-view to even earn more.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I will fight you to the death for Nier Automata!


8 Trigrams 64 palms, easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This gave me an idea. I can just buy the game for 60 bucks and make you two fight for it and can double my earnings as the bet collector. Huh... why didnt I think that before???


This is a good idea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> You can also make it a pay-per-view to even earn more.


Even better


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> 8 Trigrams 64 palms, easy.
> This is a good idea
> Even better


hey @BWAS1000. I think you won those Sennheiser headphones in the freebie section. Better go and check.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> hey @BWAS1000. I think you won those Sennheiser headphones in the freebie section. Better go and check.


Yes I did, thanks for telling me. I'm in school now so I didn't check. I actually saw this post before I saw the PMs


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> In for gunmetal if its still available please


Bro so sorry I totally forgot to send you the key. (happened twice this month now darn it)

Sent now









I must tell you that I totally forgot to post this game before as it is from May 2016.... (Still added into this month's catalogue though)

The link should still be valid


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Bro so sorry I totally forgot to send you the key. (happened twice this month now darn it)
> 
> Sent now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must tell you that I totally forgot to post this game before as it is from May 2016.... (Still added into this month's catalogue though)
> 
> The link should still be valid


No worries dude. Thank you very much


----------



## iARDAs

2 great party games are up

Tricky Towers
Eon Alter Episode 1


----------



## waylo88

Ill take Tricky Towers please. Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Ill take Tricky Towers please. Thanks!


PM'ed


----------



## Zantrill

Eon Alter PLEZ

(you're b7'd if you don't ... or if you do







)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Eon Alter PLEZ
> 
> (you're b7'd if you don't ... or if you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


PM'ed









All games are given away this month guys. See you all in April


----------



## Zantrill

Thanks pimp'n!


----------



## waylo88

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## iARDAs

April games are on the list. Got some amazing codes from amazing people. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Smanci

Battlefront deluxe pls?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Battlefront deluxe pls?


PM'ed


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed


Thanks mate








Hurry up folks!


----------



## sulc

X-Com 2


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> X-Com 2


PM'ed


----------



## huzzug

Can I have BF1 ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I have BF1 ?


Pm'ed


----------



## huzzug

Holy fish BF! Batman


----------



## AuraNova

Is it possible for me to obtain Doom?


----------



## zsolti94

Good one xd


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Good one xd


----------



## AuraNova

Awesome. Thanks for the game.


----------



## faizreds

If I'm qualified for the giveaway, Dragon's Dogma please.
Thanks.


----------



## Alvarez

Could I get warhammer total war ? Please ?

PLEEEEASSSEEE ?


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Overwatch? XD


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizreds*
> 
> If I'm qualified for the giveaway, Dragon's Dogma please.
> Thanks.


Pm'ed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Could I get warhammer total war ? Please ?
> 
> PLEEEEASSSEEE ?


Ahh yeah I forgot to post that. Thank you.


----------



## XAslanX

Nier Automata please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Nier Automata please


PM'ed


----------



## Migsicality

Can I get For Honor?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migsicality*
> 
> Can I get For Honor?


PM'ed


----------



## Migsicality

Got the game! Thanks!!


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed


Thanks, downloading it now


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys I am calling the April Fools joke off









Thank you all who fell for it or/and contributed it









I will be posting legit games starting from tomorrow


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok guys I am calling the April Fools joke off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all who fell for it or/and contributed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be posting legit games starting from tomorrow


I was asleep for this, but it was obvious looking through the thread. All games were new AAA titles and you gave away nier automata which we all agreed you would take or have a battle.to the death for. Excellent troll though


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I was asleep for this, but it was obvious looking through the thread. All games were new AAA titles and you gave away nier automata which we all agreed you would take or have a battle.to the death for. Excellent troll though


Yeah it really was a beautiful troll..

Some totally fell for it.
Some knew it but still gave it a shot.
Some just went through with it.

Was fun.









Even sent the poor folks a PM.. Had just this though


----------



## BWAS1000

I can imagine people's reactions to getting that instead of their steam key xD


----------



## Zantrill

I still want Doom... make it happen or get B7'ed


----------



## mAs81

Nice April fools lol...

Serious question now tho - where do I see the list of available games??The OP only has the spreadsheet thingie for me


----------



## DarthBaggins

Was playing Doom last night, definitely love it for replay value


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I still want Doom... make it happen or get B7'ed


Just replace Doom with Nier Automata, and you get me


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Nice April fools lol...
> 
> Serious question now tho - where do I see the list of available games??The OP only has the spreadsheet thingie for me


Well there are no available games now.

It will be on the spreadsheet. Just next to the game, there will not be a User Name if the game is available.

Right now all are gone


----------



## Ceadderman

Not to thread jack, but since iARDAs introduces the subject, I do have a copy of D00M key up for grabs. I got it with my RX 480. I will never play it since I don't MP game. But I have to trade it for a game. So I'm thinking GTA V or Fallout4. I will not be picky about it. Unless you have a game that you think I would play. My Steam handle is "Ceadderman". But honestly I'm leaning toward GTA V. Must be a Steam key. That's my only stipulation that I will not budge from, since I don't Origin at all.









Apologies to iARDAs if I've overstepped in some way. And no this is not an April Fools post.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Apologies to iARDAs if I've overstepped in some way.
> 
> ~Ceadder


HOW DARE YOU MAN







HOW DARE YOU










Lol all cool.


----------



## Ceadderman

Thank you kind sir. You're the tops.









~Ceadder


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well there are no available games now.
> 
> It will be on the spreadsheet. Just next to the game, there will not be a User Name if the game is available.
> 
> Right now all are gone


Oh,okay I guess that's why everytime I look there's nothing there - after all this is the cyber-Santa's super thread


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not to thread jack, but since iARDAs introduces the subject, I do have a copy of D00M key up for grabs. I got it with my RX 480. I will never play it since I don't MP game. But I have to trade it for a game. So I'm thinking GTA V or Fallout4. I will not be picky about it. Unless you have a game that you think I would play. My Steam handle is "Ceadderman". But honestly I'm leaning toward GTA V. Must be a Steam key. That's my only stipulation that I will not budge from, since I don't Origin at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies to iARDAs if I've overstepped in some way. And no this is not an April Fools post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Just saying, the DOOM singleplayer is really, really good.


----------



## Ceadderman

It prolly is. But I have a lot of games and am *really* biased about D00M to begin with. Rather have the other two that I named.









~Ceadder


----------



## AuraNova

The new Doom is a classic, in my mind. It's not often I come across a game that I look forward to always play. Borderlands was the last game I felt that.

I wonder how many people actually fell for this joke.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> The new Doom is a classic, in my mind. It's not often I come across a game that I look forward to always play. Borderlands was the last game I felt that.
> 
> I wonder how many people actually fell for this joke.


It's no joke. I am sincerely wishing to trade D00M.

I've been gaming a *long long long* time. Back when D00M! first exploded onto the scene. Loved that game. Back when Phantasmagoria released. Back when King's Quest and Leisure Suit Larry were released. Actully even further back than that but PC games weren't really getting a foothold in the market. If I didn't own a console release, I had friends that did and we'd spend the night over on the weekends.

That said I am certainly biased and I've seen the reviews. I don't see this latest release of D00M as an instant classic. That's just me. You're entitled to your opinion. You may not have the time in that I have, and I have Borderlands. Spectacular game. I really like it. Haven't spent much time with it lately since I've been pretty busy with a Toddler and a new job to supplement income. I dunno, I might change my tune later on, but for now since I have played the console versions of both the games that I would like, I'm not worried about it atm.









~Ceadder


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> The new Doom is a classic, in my mind. *It's not often I come across a game that I look forward to always play.* Borderlands was the last game I felt that.
> 
> I wonder how many people actually fell for this joke.


Its this same reason I don't follow gaming news anymore. I only really find myself wanting to play JRPGs new and old these days. Everything else is just too much of stuff I don't really like.

Hey, didn't you run the Radeon HD7800 series club back when they were relevant? Funny that I have a 6870 now, I will probably go up to an RX480 or 580 and a cheapo 4K RGBW TV soon though. Most of my gaming is couch style anyway, and I still keep my 360 in reach so no real reason to splurge on high + variable refresh rate monitors. Tales of Zestiria is locked to 30fps and I run that pinned lol. (Even with a 6870)


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's no joke. I am sincerely wishing to trade D00M.
> 
> I've been gaming a *long long long* time. Back when D00M! first exploded onto the scene. Loved that game. Back when Phantasmagoria released. Back when King's Quest and Leisure Suit Larry were released. Actully even further back than that but PC games weren't really getting a foothold in the market. If I didn't own a console release, I had friends that did and we'd spend the night over on the weekends.
> 
> That said I am certainly biased and I've seen the reviews. I don't see this latest release of D00M as an instant classic. That's just me. You're entitled to your opinion. You may not have the time in that I have, and I have Borderlands. Spectacular game. I really like it. Haven't spent much time with it lately since I've been pretty busy with a Toddler and a new job to supplement income. I dunno, I might change my tune later on, but for now since I have played the console versions of both the games that I would like, I'm not worried about it atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I have a feeling we're about the same age. I'm from the days of the Atari VCS and Radio Shack TRS-80. I still have my TRS-80 with the tape deck, that surprisingly still works really, really well. I've recently used it as a dictation device. I wasn't as vast as programming any games, but I did work on productivity programs. I think I also still have a couple of cassette games somewhere.

I have never played the original Doom, but I have Doom 2. I was more into Wolfenstein than I was Doom.

I think you look the whole picture with the Doom name. I am willing to bet if it wasn't branded as Doom and/or was tweaked a little, you'd never make the full connection. Sometimes when you brand a game and make it with a revered franchise in mind, it will gain more attention and scrutiny.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Its this same reason I don't follow gaming news anymore. I only really find myself wanting to play JRPGs new and old these days. Everything else is just too much of stuff I don't really like.
> 
> Hey, didn't you run the Radeon HD7800 series club back when they were relevant? Funny that I have a 6870 now, I will probably go up to an RX480 or 580 and a cheapo 4K RGBW TV soon though. Most of my gaming is couch style anyway, and I still keep my 360 in reach so no real reason to splurge on high + variable refresh rate monitors. Tales of Zestiria is locked to 30fps and I run that pinned lol. (Even with a 6870)


That is correct. Towards the end of that run, I was going through some personal things. I didn't have much interest in doing very much, so adding people to the club suffered. I still use my 7870 in a Linux machine, but I might want to sell it for a card that is smaller and takes up less power.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I have a feeling we're about the same age. I'm from the days of the Atari VCS and Radio Shack TRS-80. I still have my TRS-80 with the tape deck, that surprisingly still works really, really well. I've recently used it as a dictation device. I wasn't as vast as programming any games, but I did work on productivity programs. I think I also still have a couple of cassette games somewhere.
> 
> I have never played the original Doom, but I have Doom 2. I was more into Wolfenstein than I was Doom.
> 
> I think you look the whole picture with the Doom name. I am willing to bet if it wasn't branded as Doom and/or was tweaked a little, you'd never make the full connection. Sometimes when you brand a game and make it with a revered franchise in mind, it will gain more attention and scrutiny.
> That is correct. Towards the end of that run, I was going through some personal things. I didn't have much interest in doing very much, so adding people to the club suffered. I still use my 7870 in a Linux machine, but I might want to sell it for a card that is smaller and takes up less power.


My 7850 died once, was RMA'd and then refused to install drivers for me. Gave it to a friend who ran it for a bit, and then it blew a cap and took out his board. Or so he tells me.

I'm 18, my gaming history began with the SNES, I don't really have that same amount of fondness of old PC games and hardware and you guys, but I started gaming early. the PC hobby only started for me in 2012 I think. Built a system out of leftover parts with an Athlon XP 1800+ and a GeForce FX5200. God I miss that system. It didn't last very long, but when it DID last, I remember playing CoD 2 on it for a while at high settings and I really enjoyed it. It was a fun little building experience. First modern rig was an Athlon II X2 270, then the gaming rig with an X3 450.

Such off topic I'm posting here lol


----------



## iARDAs

Ok a LEGIT game is up for grabs


----------



## Smanci

Witness please. Mate, I've been looking for this gem for ages


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Witness please. Mate, I've been looking for this gem for ages




Lol I'm kidding. PM Sent


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I'm kidding. PM Sent


I wasn't yet under the influence of coffee yesterday on 1st


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> It's no joke. I am sincerely wishing to trade D00M.
> 
> I've been gaming a *long long long* time. Back when D00M! first exploded onto the scene. Loved that game. Back when Phantasmagoria released. Back when King's Quest and Leisure Suit Larry were released. Actully even further back than that but PC games weren't really getting a foothold in the market. If I didn't own a console release, I had friends that did and we'd spend the night over on the weekends.
> 
> That said I am certainly biased and I've seen the reviews. I don't see this latest release of D00M as an instant classic. That's just me. You're entitled to your opinion. You may not have the time in that I have, and I have Borderlands. Spectacular game. I really like it. Haven't spent much time with it lately since I've been pretty busy with a Toddler and a new job to supplement income. I dunno, I might change my tune later on, but for now since I have played the console versions of both the games that I would like, I'm not worried about it atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


sometimes toddler causing and a heavy workload can invite the need to rip apart some imps in D00M. But the single player and arcade mode rock, I personally have yet to play the MP and have owned it close to it's release. Can say I've liked it more than the D00M 3 BFG edition I have too (and still go back and play on rare occasions). Also love the DarkSiders revamps that have been released (had a special on HB for a hard to pass price too)


----------



## Ceadderman

Got plenty of games that work after toddler chasing and heavy workload. Just picked up a rather large piece of 22ga steel, so I also have my mod to work on in the evenings after my son goes down for the night. Or when he is napping.









Besides, GTA V or Fallout4 would provide the same relief imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Ahhh. This week's bundle is a Playstation bundle...


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahhh. This week's bundle is a Playstation bundle...


Without a single game I want for PS3


----------



## Ceadderman

PS3









I stepped away from console for good when I left Kansas. The only reason I had a PS3 was for my gaming fix while I was separated from my Desktop system. Not even 6mos later PS4 launched. Saw how much they wanted for the new consoles and decided it just wasn't worth it.









Though I am sure there would be someone here willing to jump in for a free PS3 game.









~Ceadder


----------



## Bigceeloc

Beiber


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beiber


Yeppp. He is the theme of the month. From now on every month there will be a person or something else as the theme of the month, AND if you want to claim a game that month, you must LOVE whatever the theme is. You must be a FAN..


----------



## Bigceeloc

Luckily being a fan is easily faked these days.


----------



## Zantrill

This is a B7 idea


----------



## iARDAs

2 new game addeds. Smaller indie type games.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Kingdom please!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Kingdom please!


Pm sent


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Pm sent


Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Some cool games added


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Slime-san?


----------



## sulc

In for Rebel Galaxy


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zsolti94*
> 
> Can i have Slime-san?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> In for Rebel Galaxy


Pm'ed


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Planetary Annihilations TITANS if still available please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> Planetary Annihilations TITANS if still available please


PM'ed


----------



## Bigceeloc

Galactic Civilizations II Ultimate Edition


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Galactic Civilizations II Ultimate Edition


PM'ed









All games are given.


----------



## iARDAs

BTW I gave my 200th game today


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BTW I gave my 200th game today


You da man iARDAS


----------



## Bigceeloc

Applause! Many thanks!


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BTW I gave my 200th game today


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BTW I gave my 200th game today












~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

3 games added


----------



## ronnin426850

Hard West pls!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hard West pls!


PM'ed..

Thats a good game really.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed..
> 
> Thats a good game really.


THANK YOU


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Did you keep SpinTires? I love that game! I just bought the $13+ pack as well as my daughter wants to try Slime Ranchers.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Did you keep SpinTires? I love that game! I just bought the $13+ pack as well as my daughter wants to try Slime Ranchers.


Yep I kept that game. Had it on my wishlist.. No idea what I am going to find or what I am expecting though lol









I already had Slime Rancher so I skipt the 3rd tier this time.. Played the game for 5 mins but did not understand much and decided to wait until it comes out of EA:.. ıt is a highly rated game.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep I kept that game. Had it on my wishlist.. No idea what I am going to find or what I am expecting though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already had Slime Rancher so I skipt the 3rd tier this time.. Played the game for 5 mins but did not understand much and decided to wait until it comes out of EA:.. ıt is a highly rated game.


SpinTires shines with mods and community maps. I have actually never played the base game. Just the mods and stuff.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> THANK YOU


I still need to finish that game. Enjoy it. Its a good Turn based game if you ask me. Not a masterpiece but certainly great when you get it for free


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> SpinTires shines with mods and community maps. I have actually never played the base game. Just the mods and stuff.


I love Spintires, & I've never tried any mods. It's really fun with a good wheel & pedal setup. I've yet to complete any of the missions. It's just so much fun to drive around & see how far I can go before I get stuck. This is how it usually ends:


----------



## blazingfire0

Gods Will Be Watching would be a nice one to claim if possible. I saw it a long time ago and I've wanted to play it ever since.


----------



## sn0w

Ice Lakes por favor


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazingfire0*
> 
> Gods Will Be Watching would be a nice one to claim if possible. I saw it a long time ago and I've wanted to play it ever since.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0w*
> 
> Ice Lakes por favor


PM sent


----------



## blazingfire0

Many thanks.


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, btw congrats on doing a full year of this giveaway! It's gained legendary status on OCN


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hey, btw congrats on doing a full year of this giveaway! It's gained legendary status on OCN


Haha lol thanks... And thank you guys who congratulated me on my 200th game giveaway few weeks back as well....

Onward to 300 than


----------



## Zantrill

Yea yea... b7ed


----------



## Ceadderman

Hope to see some Steam titles added. But I love checking in even when there are none.









What a long strange trip it's been thus far.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Hopefully a good bundle in 90 mins. Fingers crossed









I know some of you are subscribed so will add it here.

https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/04/ars-gog-free-games-partnership/

You can grab Withcer Enhanced Edition for Free


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hopefully a good bundle in 90 mins. Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you are subscribed so will add it here.
> 
> https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/04/ars-gog-free-games-partnership/
> 
> You can grab Withcer Enhanced Edition for Free


looks like their site says its temporarily closed for maintenance when I try to sign up. Not sure why.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> looks like their site says its temporarily closed for maintenance when I try to sign up. Not sure why.


Probably because everyone saw that post and tried to sign up. I'll just give it a few hours and check back.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> looks like their site says its temporarily closed for maintenance when I try to sign up. Not sure why.


Did you sign in with your arstechnica account? You need to do that and claim the code.

The link works for me at this moment.


----------



## Bigceeloc

hehe, yeah, the link works, but then I click sign up and *break*. I'll try again in a bit.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> hehe, yeah, the link works, but then I click sign up and *break*. I'll try again in a bit.


Yeah probably as BWAS1000 said, in a few hours it should work.

Be careful though. This is limited to 100.000 codes... Check every 15 mins or so.

Edit: Lol this is from arstechnica

"Our apologies, but Ars registration is temporarily close for required maintenance."


----------



## Bigceeloc

Hehe, still broken


----------



## iARDAs

Sorry guys it seems no more bundles this month...

There is a software bundle on humble.

Hopefully May will be a better month


----------



## mAs81

Don't worry about it , you already posted a way for people to get Witcher , so you're still awesome !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Don't worry about it , you already posted a way for people to get Witcher , so you're still awesome !


Hahah yeah I guess









Honestly though if nobody played The 1st witcher, do it. It was a very nice game. Never completed it though


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Honestly though if nobody played The 1st witcher, do it. It was a very nice game. Never completed it though


I just loved the first Witcher although the controls were a little weird in comparison with the next 2 ..

Yea,for sure,someone should play the first two if he wants his full of the Witcher Lore


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahah yeah I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though if nobody played The 1st witcher, do it. It was a very nice game. Never completed it though


Never played one, and wasn't planning to. Still gonna try to pick it up here, and get to playing it when I have time.
That won't be anytime soon though, I have to Finish Tales of Vesperia and Tales of Zestiria. I just finished Tales of Xillia, and I bought Tales of Xillia 2 and Tales of Graces f.
Yes, I like tales games. Blame Vesperia for that, even though I haven't finished it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

This was a Comment from them:

*Promoted Comments*



Lee Hutchinson Senior Technology Editor

JUMP TO POST

OKAY. Things should be a little more stable now and codes should once again be get-able.

Quick notes:

1) We're still limiting this to logged-in users
2) We've temporarily disabled new user registration in order to combat the multiple-thousands-per-second of registration attempts that was making the backend weep (massive simultaneous user registration isn't typically something you design for, and it's a use case that we're not really set up to handle well due to all of the non-cacheable stuff that has to happen)
3) We're working on more ways to smooth this out
4) New user reg will be re-enabled shortly (i.e., at some point in the next few hours as of the timestamp on this message) once we implement some more workarounds

All in all it's been a fun morning.
17385 posts | registered 8/26/2000


----------



## iARDAs

Sorry guys. Claimed all monthly games myself









Was a fantastic month for Humble Monthly

Dirt Rally
Inside
Undertale
This is the Police
Metrico
The Turing Test
Gonner
Super Rude Bear...

Whjat a month. All for 12 bucks


----------



## huzzug

Can I have inside


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I have inside


Ohh I claimed all the games myself already


----------



## Don king

i would love to have dirt rally


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I have inside
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh I claimed all the games myself already
Click to expand...

ooh how could you !! Bannd


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> ooh how could you !! Bannd


Hahaha... Yeah I deserved it... But really was a great month for monthly subscribers.

Anyway, back to the thread. This month can be a bit slow


----------



## iARDAs

One game added

Edit: Also changed the Theme of the month for May to Emily Ratajkowski....

Last month's theme was Justin Bieber


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> One game added
> 
> Edit: Also changed the Theme of the month for May to Emily Ratajkowski....
> 
> Last month's theme was Justin Bieber


First post still says "2-) You must listen to Justin Bieber once a day", is that a permanent requirement regardless of monthly theme?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> First post still says "2-) You must listen to Justin Bieber once a day", is that a permanent requirement regardless of monthly theme?


NOOOOOOOOOO









Changed it


----------



## DarthBaggins

They Bleed Pixels looks fun


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They Bleed Pixels looks fun


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

2 new games added


----------



## DarthBaggins

They Bleed Pixels has been tons of fun, thanks again! Also love its S/T


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They Bleed Pixels has been tons of fun, thanks again! Also love its S/T


Glad you are loving it... It's always good to hear that you guys enjoy a game I give away


----------



## huzzug

You know I'm your true fan when I say that I enjoy games that you don't give away too.


----------



## rievhardt

May I have No Time To Explain Remastered please, thanks


----------



## NFSxperts

i would like to try speedrunners please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> You know I'm your true fan when I say that I enjoy games that you don't give away too.


Ahahahaha true.... Bros forever








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> May I have No Time To Explain Remastered please, thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> i would like to try speedrunners please


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

If a mod is reading this... Am I 100% forbidden to giveaway codes from G2A here?

I got 2 games to give away from G2Adeals which says that all the keys are directly being recieved from the game developer and not by a 3rd party seller.

https://www.g2a.com/en/game-deals

And so far after 3 months not a single game developer talked agains this.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If a mod is reading this... Am I 100% forbidden to giveaway codes from G2A here?
> 
> I got 2 games to give away from G2Adeals which says that all the keys are directly being recieved from the game developer and not by a 3rd party seller.
> 
> https://www.g2a.com/en/game-deals
> 
> And so far after 3 months not a single game developer talked agains this.


You should talk directly to the website admin.

In my opinion,moderators need merely to enforce the terms of service,and i don't see anywhere written on the ToS that you can not give away games from certain websites.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You should talk directly to the website admin.
> 
> In my opinion,moderators need merely to enforce the terms of service,and i don't see anywhere written on the ToS that you can not give away games from certain websites.


Any idea who that is? Will message him about it.

Also 3 new games are added. These keys are from bundlestars.com


----------



## sulc

Yea I am in for Candle


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Yea I am in for Candle


PM'ED


----------



## .theMetal

I had never heard of bundlestars, I went to check it out and left with Spintires.







iARDAs, you should get a cut from them, I say.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I had never heard of bundlestars, I went to check it out and left with Spintires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iARDAs, you should get a cut from them, I say.


Awww you can always send me 10 cents from paypal









Joking aide bundlestars is ok. Not amazing bundles such as humblebundle but their latest Killer Bundle 9 was too good to pass considering half the games were on my radar.

BTW they have Shadow of Mordor complete edition for 5 bucks. Batman games are kinda cheap too.


----------



## blazingfire0

Can I get Standby?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazingfire0*
> 
> Can I get Standby?


pm'ed









Also 1 more game added. Super Mega Baseball. This one is from humblebundle itself.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Ohhh.. Can I get Super Mega Baseball?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Don't forget Dungeons II is free on Humble Bundle right now too:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dungeons-2


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Ohhh.. Can I get Super Mega Baseball?


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Don't forget Dungeons II is free on Humble Bundle right now too:
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dungeons-2


Yep. Already had the game but still got a key in case people forget to grab it while it is free. Will post it here 2 days later.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep. Already had the game but still got a key in case people forget to grab it while it is free. Will post it here 2 days later.


I think it needs to activate before saturday or something. wasn't paying attention


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I think it needs to activate before saturday or something. wasn't paying attention


Just checked. It is May 27th... Which is a saturday though


----------



## Zantrill

Un-B7ed for the job you do


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Un-B7ed for the job you do


But banned you for not claiming a game


----------



## Zantrill

Just put me on the list for a good game in the future... B7


----------



## iARDAs

Games added


----------



## Neilthran

Ziggurat sounds nice, can i have it? Thanks!!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> Ziggurat sounds nice, can i have it? Thanks!!


PM'ed:thumb:

It is actually a really fun game. I play it few times a day still.


----------



## Zantrill

Kentucky rout zero?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Kentucky rout zero?


Sighhhhhhh. Fine.. There you go









PM'ed you buddy


----------



## Ceadderman

Hope to see some Steam titles added soonish









~Ceadder


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Kentucky rout zero?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sighhhhhhh. Fine.. There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM'ed you buddy
Click to expand...

You are so awesome







... B7 as always tho


----------



## Neilthran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed:thumb:
> 
> It is actually a really fun game. I play it few times a day still.


Thanks! I read a bit about the game and i think im gonna enjoy it very much


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Hope to see some Steam titles added soonish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Awww all the titles are redeemed via Steam on the list








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> You are so awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... B7 as always tho


Love you bruh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> Thanks! I read a bit about the game and i think im gonna enjoy it very much


Hope so buddy. Enjoy


----------



## Ceadderman

Maybe I shudder be clearer... Steam AAA titles.









But that is certainly nice to know I should be able to add a game to my Library.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Maybe I shudder be clearer... Steam AAA titles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is certainly nice to know I should be able to add a game to my Library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ahhh I know what you mean.

Well most bundled games are usually indie type games.

I believe the last AAA game that I gave away was Warhammer:End Times from March.

Certainly they are rare in bundles. Or perhaps sometimes I just claim them myself


----------



## BWAS1000

I had quite a few games that were AAA from the bundles. The types of games I'd want to see are JRPGs though. So many good ones and they just don't make the rounds, sadly


----------



## DeviousAddict

Could i please jump in on Dungeons 2?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Could i please jump in on Dungeons 2?


PM'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Suprised that nobody wants Steamworld Heist.

It is actually a very very good turn based game.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Suprised that nobody wants Steamworld Heist.
> 
> It is actually a very very good turn based game.


I have my fair share of RPGs, turn based or otherwise xD


----------



## huzzug

Can I have Steamworld ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I have Steamworld ?


PM Sent









FYI guys Mount & Blade is free on gog.com for the next 3 days.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like another freebie I'll have to snag from GoG


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed


TY


----------



## Use

Not claiming anything, came only for the "theeeeeeme". If I may suggest another theme, Nina Agdal.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I'm curious to try manual samual, still got it?

I'm even more curious about trying Emily Ratajkowski.. I'll take 1 of those if you have any left too.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I'm curious to try manual samual, still got it?
> 
> I'm even more curious about trying Emily Ratajkowski.. I'll take 1 of those if you have any left too.


PM'ed and sorry we are out of Emilys.. Got all of them to myself


----------



## iARDAs

5 new games added.










More can be added in the next 40 mins as well.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> Not claiming anything, came only for the "theeeeeeme". If I may suggest another theme, Nina Agdal.


One day she will be up there my friend... One day









Guys, HUGE change to the thread... From now on just like Pirelli Calender, we are going to be having a iARDAs' giveaway calender. So yeahhh. Starts with this month









Edit : AND the first person to claim a game for that month gets to choose the girl. No dupes


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

If SpeedRunners is still available, would like to have that one.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleazybigfoot*
> 
> If SpeedRunners is still available, would like to have that one.


PM'ed


----------



## Sleazybigfoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed


Thank you, and 3 cheers for Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleazybigfoot*
> 
> Thank you, and 3 cheers for Emily Ratajkowski


Enjoy buddy









More games added


----------



## Rabit

If available








Viscera Cleanup Detail


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> If available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viscera Cleanup Detail


PM'ed


----------



## ValSidalv21

Can I have A Story About My Uncle? Looks really good.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Can I have A Story About My Uncle? Looks really good.


PM'ed









Yeah it was a fun game actually. Was about 2 hours long or so but was fun to play.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM'ed and sorry we are out of Emilys.. Got all of them to myself


Thank's iARDAs. I just finished it. Got quite a few laughs out of it but boy the boss of the game was horribly done lol.. Pretty addictive I sat here and got 75% of the achievements thus far







.. Mad because I missed the destroy them all hashtag on that one level and I guess have to restart the entire game to do it =\

Appreciate it!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Thank's iARDAs. I just finished it. Got quite a few laughs out of it but boy the boss of the game was horribly done lol.. Pretty addictive I sat here and got 75% of the achievements thus far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Mad because I missed the destroy them all hashtag on that one level and I guess have to restart the entire game to do it =\
> 
> Appreciate it!


So glad you enjoyed it my friend. That's what this thread is all about


----------



## waylo88

Disregard.


----------



## ronnin426850

Punch Club Deluxe, please and thank you!


----------



## iARDAs

I am on vacation guys, I can only give keys on Sunday!!!


----------



## Migsicality

Can I grab Road to Ballhalla? Looks nice


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

If I can reserve the key Insurgency







:thumb:

You have to stop giving these games away... my wife is starting to hate me haha

....Must....play.....all.....the.....games.....


----------



## iARDAs

Haha lol. Will give your games to you all on sunday night







and dalchi, she will get used to it


----------



## Dhoulmagus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1631040/humblebundle-rising-storm-goty-on-the-house

There's a good freebie everybody can have right now


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1631040/humblebundle-rising-storm-goty-on-the-house
> 
> There's a good freebie everybody can have right now


Thank you!


----------



## Bigceeloc

If Punch Club Deluxe is taken, how about Freedom Planet? Enjoy your vacation and thank you!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> If Punch Club Deluxe is taken, how about Freedom Planet? Enjoy your vacation and thank you!




Oh we are enjoying it thanks....







here is my daughter...

Game is incoming on sunday


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we are enjoying it thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my daughter...
> 
> Game is incoming on sunday


Where is that? Looks nice


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Where is that? Looks nice


Fethiye Turkey... pictures dont do justice. So good.

Hotel is "club letoonia Fethiye"


----------



## Ceadderman

If I didn't know you were in Turkey, I would've thought Reno, NV. The water clarity there is similar.









~Ceadder


----------



## ozlay

In for Insurgency









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we are enjoying it thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my daughter...


OMG such a cutie


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

If anyone hasn't claimed insurgency could I get it for a friend?


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Never mind, I was in a rush last night and didn't notice someone else had claimed it


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Punch Club Deluxe, please and thank you!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migsicality*
> 
> Can I grab Road to Ballhalla? Looks nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> If I can reserve the key Insurgency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> You have to stop giving these games away... my wife is starting to hate me haha
> 
> ....Must....play.....all.....the.....games.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> If Punch Club Deluxe is taken, how about Freedom Planet? Enjoy your vacation and thank you!


ALl games are Pm'ed









Let me know if something is missing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Never mind, I was in a rush last night and didn't notice someone else had claimed it


Yep sorry it has been given


----------



## iARDAs

2 new games are added as well

Her Story
Worms Clan Wars


----------



## mAs81

Her Story looks very interesting-I'd like to have it if no one has claimed it yet


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Her Story looks very interesting-I'd like to have it if no one has claimed it yet


PM'ed


----------



## mAs81

Thank you,once again my friend


----------



## Smanci

Worms. That's a game I haven't played for a long time. I could try.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Worms. That's a game I haven't played for a long time. I could try.


PM'ed


----------



## Deegan

id like to give lethal league a try if its still up for grabs plz.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deegan*
> 
> id like to give lethal league a try if its still up for grabs plz.


PM'ed


----------



## Deegan

sweet thx man great giveaway.


----------



## iARDAs

Skullgirls added. includes 2nd encore dlc.


----------



## DarthBaggins

SkullGirls is a fun game, had it on PS4/PS3


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> SkullGirls is a fun game, had it on PS4/PS3


has very high scores. I just dislike the fighting genre all together.


----------



## ozlay

In for Skullgirls.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I only like to play them with a fight stick which I don't plan on buying another anytime soon since I don't play that style enough.


----------



## BWAS1000

Woah, I always miss the games I want


----------



## RKDxpress

Well if Ozlay does not have it. I would like skullgirls. Thanks.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*


PM Sent








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Woah, I always miss the games I want


And there were some great games this month and you claimed none







Better luck next time buddy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Well if Ozlay does not have it. I would like skullgirls. Thanks.


Already gave it to ozlay


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there were some great games this month and you claimed none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better luck next time buddy
> Already gave it to ozlay


I try not to claim most games, because of how large my backlog is, but I definitely wanted Skullgirls, that was the only one I'll consider missed, all the rest I chose not to claim.


----------



## Ceadderman

If it's not Tekken or Mortal Kombat, I have simply stopped playing Fighting games. You can only beat someone into submission so many times before the game gets boring. There are a couple others I used to play also, but for nostalgic reasons I *might* pick up a controller to play Tekken or MK. But honestly (and I never thought I would ever say this) fighting games bore me to tears now. Unless of course there is a story line involved. Now that would be a fun time.









~Ceadder


----------



## iARDAs

Last day of the month and 2 games are available. As a rule, anybody can claim them today who already claimed a game this month... Not both games of course.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

No Time To Explain Please!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> No Time To Explain Please!


PM'ed


----------



## Rabit

I will try Divide By Sheep


----------



## iARDAs

2 new games are added.

First one to claim a game this month gets to choose the Calender girl for June


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> I will try Divide By Sheep


Pm'ed









You are free to claim a game from this month as well, since Divide by Sheep was a May game.


----------



## ronnin426850

Superhot, please!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Superhot, please!


PM Sent









So who do you want the calender girl to be for June?


----------



## sulc

I am in for Shoppe Keep


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> I am in for Shoppe Keep


Pm'ed









3 new games are added as well guys


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who do you want the calender girl to be for June?


I get to choose?










Gal Gadot then, definitely!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I get to choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gal Gadot then, definitely!


Haha will do it now









Yess. First person to claim a game for that month gets to choose the calender girl


----------



## Wheezo

Dungeon Escape please?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Dungeon Escape please?


PM Sent


----------



## Boinz

I'll take Porcunipine


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I'll take Porcunipine


PM sent


----------



## iARDAs

Some new games are added


----------



## huzzug

Can I get two worlds II ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Can I get two worlds II ?


PM Sent


----------



## Dimensive

I'll take Distraint, please.


----------



## Neilthran

And I Enclave if it's still available. Danke!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I'll take Distraint, please.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> And I Enclave if it's still available. Danke!


PM'ed


----------



## BWAS1000

I got enclave free from some website years ago, i still haven't played it


----------



## iARDAs

BTW guys the game called "Outland" is free on Steam for the next 2 days. It is a fun platformer.


----------



## killerhz

may i get silence of sleep please and thank you


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> may i get silence of sleep please and thank you


pm'ed


----------



## iARDAs

Payday 2 is free on Steam. To the First 5Million people at least


----------



## methadon36

Thank you kind sir! ^


----------



## Almost Heathen

Could I have Hero of the Kingdom II (if still avail.)? Thank you much.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So is OutLand, got both today as well


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> Could I have Hero of the Kingdom II (if still avail.)? Thank you much.


PM'ed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So is OutLand, got both today as well


Yeah. Already had both games. Really want to find time and play Outland though.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I originally had OutLand on PS4, was alot of fun


----------



## Speedster159

@iARDAs Is Project Cars any good? Or should I just skip it all together?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> @iARDAs
> Is Project Cars any good? Or should I just skip it all together?


Interested in the reply also.

TCO


----------



## masterX244

Requesting Septerra Core


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> @iARDAs
> Is Project Cars any good? Or should I just skip it all together?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Interested in the reply also.
> 
> TCO


I have that game for maybe almost a year but yet to play it since I have no wheel set...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterX244*
> 
> Requesting Septerra Core


PM Sent


----------



## iARDAs

http://www.microids.com/motoracer4/

Moto Racer 4 giveaway above guys.









Dirt 3 is for free below as well

https://www.gamesessions.com/en/Game/Dirt3CompleteEdition

Last but not least The Division, Steep and Trials Fusion are F2P over the weekend at uplay


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> @iARDAs
> Is Project Cars any good? Or should I just skip it all together?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Interested in the reply also.
> 
> TCO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have that game for maybe almost a year but yet to play it since I have no wheel set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *masterX244*
> 
> Requesting Septerra Core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM Sent
Click to expand...

Oh. Well I just bought it but I'm hoping that the Steam Summer sale would come along and Project Cars would be on sale for the same price if not more expensive... or else I'm returning it HAHA! 14 Days and Less than 2 Hours game time right?

I'm tempted to claim whatever game comes along next month just to put a girl on the front page... Tempting... very temping.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Oh. Well I just bought it but I'm hoping that the Steam Summer sale would come along and Project Cars would be on sale for the same price if not more expensive... or else I'm returning it HAHA! 14 Days and Less than 2 Hours game time right?
> 
> I'm tempted to claim whatever game comes along next month just to put a girl on the front page... Tempting... very temping.


Rumor is that the Steam Summer Sale is on June 22nd but its just a rumor and yes 14 days and 2 hours game time is max.






Be sure to be subscribed to the thread man and choose the girl for July when the time comes


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Oh. Well I just bought it but I'm hoping that the Steam Summer sale would come along and Project Cars would be on sale for the same price if not more expensive... or else I'm returning it HAHA! 14 Days and Less than 2 Hours game time right?
> 
> I'm tempted to claim whatever game comes along next month just to put a girl on the front page... Tempting... very temping.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor is that the Steam Summer Sale is on June 22nd but its just a rumor and yes 14 days and 2 hours game time is max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to be subscribed to the thread man and choose the girl for July when the time comes
Click to expand...

Hopefully rumors are true and Project Cars won't sell for lower when it does happen... else I'd feel buyers remorse haha!


----------



## dlewbell

For those asking about Project Cars, I feel like it's decent, but I like Assetto Corsa better. I play both with a Logitech G27 & an HTC Vive. I do like that Project Cars works without mouse/keyboard input in the menus.


----------



## iARDAs

Medal of Honor Pacific Assault is free on Origin.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Love when they give-away a game they did last year around the same time.


----------



## iARDAs

https://www.indiegala.com/voodoo?massive#giveaway

The Safeguard Garrison is also free


----------



## JTHMfreak

I'll take something, you choose, if there's much left


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I'll take something, you choose, if there's much left


I added few more games actualyl just now. Take a look at them. No idea what type of games you are into but all the games on the list have positive reviews on steam based on their genre.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Reflection of mine looks pretty nice, I'll take it if still available


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Reflection of mine looks pretty nice, I'll take it if still available


PM sent









This month humble bundle was extremely mediocre. The monthly was good but everything they had was so bad. Most of the keys I have are from bundlestars.com

100% legit.


----------



## Rabit

SpiritSphere Please


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> SpiritSphere Please


PM sent


----------



## Rabit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM sent


thx


----------



## Ashura

Can I have Jump stars?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I know a lot of people check this thread so..

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/killing-floor

Killing Floor for free


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Can I have Jump stars?


PM Sent









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I know a lot of people check this thread so..
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/killing-floor
> 
> Killing Floor for free


Thanks for that. Yeah I also post other freebies here too.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM Sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Yeah I also post other freebies here too.


Thank you sir


----------



## DarthBaggins

And now the Steam Sale is in full swing as well, already did the initial abuse on my wallet last night - might do more today if not tomorrow lol.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> And now the Steam Sale is in full swing as well, already did the initial abuse on my wallet last night - might do more today if not tomorrow lol.


Do they have daily deals where they put on a extra discount or something?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not that I've seen, but I know they changed to format of the sale to where deals like that would be for the duration of the sale


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Not that I've seen, but I know they changed to format of the sale to where deals like that would be for the duration of the sale


So all the prices we seen right now are final, right?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Some have dropped further, but in all alot are final.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> So all the prices we seen right now are final, right?


Yep all are final prices. Not going to drop more.


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> And now the Steam Sale is in full swing as well, already did the initial abuse on my wallet last night - might do more today if not tomorrow lol.


I have a slow leak in mine. No matter how many times I change my wallet this always happen when this event comes along.


----------



## Rabit

Can I grab Oniken: Unstoppable Edition ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> Can I grab Oniken: Unstoppable Edition ?


PM SENT

Also guys I believe there will be no more bundles in the last 2 days. Feel free to grab the remaining 2 games. No limitations.


----------



## MooMoo

I'm up for Space Pilgrim Episode 1: Alpha Centuri


----------



## Rabit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PM SENT
> 
> Also guys I believe there will be no more bundles in the last 2 days. Feel free to grab the remaining 2 games. No limitations.










Konung 3 please


----------



## JTHMfreak

@iARDAs
Thanks again. Really like that reflection of mine Game


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys. So all good things unfortunately comes to an end. As of yesterday I quit PC gaming due to my darn friend who never ever switched to PC gaming and stayed with consoles (PS4).

And since we are a very close group in real life, decided to hang with them. Social aspect of gaming is way larger and important to me on the PS4 due to this reason. They just don't have time to build PCs etc.

Hence I will no longer be purchasing bundles as I am not looking into growing my PC library.

Was pleasue knowing you all in this thread, and see you all around in other threads.

Now if you excuse me I am stripping myself from a MASTERY to a PEASANTERY


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys. So all good things unfortunately comes to an end. As of yesterday I quit PC gaming due to my darn friend who never ever switched to PC gaming and stayed with consoles (PS4).
> 
> And since we are a very close group in real life, decided to hang with them. Social aspect of gaming is way larger and important to me on the PS4 due to this reason. They just don't have time to build PCs etc.
> 
> Hence I will no longer be purchasing bundles as I am not looking into growing my PC library.
> 
> Was pleasue knowing you all in this thread, and see you all around in other threads.
> 
> Now if you excuse me I am stripping myself from a MASTERY to a PEASANTERY


You can meet new friends when you play PC games.

Also there are cross platform games between PC and PS4, Rocket League

But thank you for your service to the community.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> You can meet new friends when you play PC games.
> 
> Also there are cross platform games between PC and PS4, Rocket League
> 
> But thank you for your service to the community.


Oh certainly. But my real life friends since1990s are all on PS4 unfortunately. I rather play with them.

I tried so hard to switch them to PCs, they all admitted it was better but non switched


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have alot of friends wanting me to come back to PS4 as well, there are alot of exclusives on PS4 now as well (well enough compared to launch)


----------



## Bigceeloc

iARDAs you have done much kindness to the community. Good on you. Friendship is a valuable thing, more than gaming platforms I would wager.







It's a truly valuable gift to have a group of friends that stick together long-term, and I would say,a blessing from God.
Thanks for the games you have sent me over the months, and see you around!


----------



## dlewbell

Sorry you couldn't bring them to the light. Thanks for sharing with the rest of us for so long. Come back & join us when you can. Maybe next generation they'll be more willing to make the switch. If my old friends from the XBox (original) days still played online, I'd likely have whatever they had too. Even the worst games are more fun with the right friends.


----------



## waylo88

Just wanted to say thanks. Got some really good games from this thread.

Goodnight to one of the best threads in board history.


----------



## Rabit

To anyone who still do not have









Jotun: Valhalla Edition free weekend add now and keep forever

Link:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/323580/Jotun_Valhalla_Edition/


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> To anyone who still do not have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jotun: Valhalla Edition free weekend add now and keep forever
> 
> Link:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/323580/Jotun_Valhalla_Edition/


Great, thanks!


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys. So all good things unfortunately comes to an end. As of yesterday I quit PC gaming due to my darn friend who never ever switched to PC gaming and stayed with consoles (PS4).


Thanks again for your contributions to this community! Its guys like you that makes PCMR what it is. Hope you someday will return to us! Take care my friend.


----------



## iARDAs

Everyone ready for round 2?


----------



## .theMetal

You coming back to pc gaming dude?


----------



## iARDAs

.theMetal said:


> You coming back to pc gaming dude?




Yep. Both PC and PS4 from now on. GPU is here, other parts coming tomorrow... Not as high end as before, but the GPU prices are crazy. I will also grab a good 4K HDR monitor when they become more mainstream. For now I have a 1080p 60fps gaming monitor which will have to do.


----------



## .theMetal

That's awesome. I recently found room for both as well since Monster Hunters came out and I couldn't wait until the pc release. I'm pretty impressed with the PS4 actually. Anyways welcome back!


----------



## maltamonk

iARDAs said:


> Everyone ready for round 2?


Does water shed off a duck's back? Heck yeah!


----------



## iARDAs

.theMetal said:


> That's awesome. I recently found room for both as well since Monster Hunters came out and I couldn't wait until the pc release. I'm pretty impressed with the PS4 actually. Anyways welcome back!


There is certainly room for both in the gaming world. Heck I wish I could add a Switch to the combo as well.

I was very happy with the PS4. Even did my FPS gaming there but got so angry to auto aim few nights back and swore to go back to FPS on PC. What sucks is that I will have a 60hz monitor for a while so I hope I don't get owned much.


----------



## iARDAs

maltamonk said:


> Does water shed off a duck's back? Heck yeah!




Hehehe.. Glad to hear.

Keep your eyes on the thread guys.

I need to contact with @huzzug because I just accidently deleted the excel sheet few mins ago. I hope he has a link to it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Sexy.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Welcome back man :thumb:


----------



## mAs81

Welcome back iARDAS


----------



## Zantrill

B7


----------



## Deegan

Welcome back! Thx for giving up all the freebies.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

OHHHHH SNAP!!! LEts get this party started. 

TCO


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you all for the nice messages guys.

I am going to kickstart the thread soon but I could not find any bundles to buy at humblebundle. Aren't the bundles as often as before? I was away for 9 months and I know that IGN bought humblebundle.


----------



## TLCH723

iARDAs said:


> Thank you all for the nice messages guys.
> 
> I am going to kickstart the thread soon but I could not find any bundles to buy at humblebundle. Aren't the bundles as often as before? I was away for 9 months and I know that IGN bought humblebundle.


The bundles havent been that good. The pass couple months monthly are somewhat decent. CIV6 few months ago, Dark Soul was last month i think. This month Mafia3 and Deus Ex.


----------



## JackCY

Doesn't sound that bad for those of us who don't play newest games immediately. It really depends if the selection they make fits one's interests.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah the HB bundles haven't been too great , as was mentioned, but the monthly subs have been pretty good imo. I know I even have quite a few spare keys in my registry lol, but I was planning on donating some for prizes for the Fold-a-Thons (overdue to have prizes like it used to)


----------



## iARDAs

F1 2015 is free on Humblebundle.


----------



## MooMoo

iARDAs said:


> F1 2015 is free on Humblebundle.



Nice, thanks for mentioning :thumb:


----------



## mAs81

iARDAs said:


> F1 2015 is free on Humblebundle.


Thanks for the heads up :specool:


----------



## maltamonk

The Darkness 2 is free on humble https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys.

Anyone knows how I can embed this to the OP?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ocBP6L-H48RCYQBsLUodkeXJealgRENX8Ftju0ojBCA/edit#gid=0

Just like it was before?


----------



## iARDAs

7 games are up for grabs 

Like before, 1 game per user per month


----------



## mAs81

I'll take SOMA if no one has claimed it yet


----------



## BonzaiTree

Domina pretty please amigo 🙂

Lots of love,

-Bonzai


----------



## iARDAs

mAs81 said:


> I'll take SOMA if no one has claimed it yet


PM sent. I have that game too but never played it. Should do sometime. 



BonzaiTree said:


> Domina pretty please amigo 🙂
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> -Bonzai


PM Sent.

the game has good reviews. Too bad I can not stand Pixelated Graphics. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes?


----------



## iARDAs

zsolti94 said:


> Can i have Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes?


Do you want Steam Key or Oculus Key?.

It asks for it.


----------



## zsolti94

Steam


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Is Poly Bridge available?


----------



## Boinz

Can I have Rusty Lake: Roots?


----------



## iARDAs

Had to go under a quick surgery. Will give the games in few days.


----------



## mAs81

iARDAs said:


> Had to go under a quick surgery. Will give the games in few days.


Damn , sorry to hear that man , here's to a quick and full recovery :cheers:


----------



## huzzug

iARDAs said:


> Had to go under a quick surgery. Will give the games in few days.


I thought Turkish men never had to?


----------



## iARDAs

PerfectTekniq said:


> Is Poly Bridge available?





Boinz said:


> Can I have Rusty Lake: Roots?



PMs sent :thumb:

Poly Bridge is extremely fun and challenging.

Rusty lake is not my cup of tea but has great reviews.


----------



## iARDAs

mAs81 said:


> Damn , sorry to hear that man , here's to a quick and full recovery :cheers:





huzzug said:


> I thought Turkish men never had to?


Haha thanks guys.

I have deep venous insufficiency in my legs. The vein that carries the dirty blood needs to be 3mm but mine was almost 10mm so I had to have them fried via laser as they were doing harm to my body.

Procedure was so fast and had it this morning. Now I am home without any issues :thumb:

Home rest for 1 week though


----------



## huzzug

Catching up on all thise lost PC games from last year should be easy. Told you not to leave us for them console peasants.


----------



## Ashura

iARDAs said:


> Haha thanks guys.
> 
> I have deep venous insufficiency in my legs. The vein that carries the dirty blood needs to be 3mm but mine was almost 10mm so I had to have them fried via laser as they were doing harm to my body.
> 
> Procedure was so fast and had it this morning. Now I am home without any issues :thumb:
> 
> Home rest for 1 week though


Some things are meant to be left @ stock 

Good to know you're doing well.


----------



## mAs81

Spec Ops: The Line is free on Humble Bundle gents , it's a great game so grab it asap 

Link


----------



## Almost Heathen

Glad to see you're back iARDAs. Hope you feel better.



mAs81 said:


> Spec Ops: The Line is free on Humble Bundle gents , it's a great game so grab it asap
> 
> Link


Thank you.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

iARDAs is back!?!? How's it going??

I'll take Mini Metro


----------



## huzzug

Delete


----------



## iARDAs

Serious_Don said:


> iARDAs is back!?!? How's it going??
> 
> I'll take Mini Metro



Yep I'm back. everything is great. In the market for a new monitor but they are all pricy 

PM sent btw.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

iARDAs said:


> Yep I'm back. everything is great. In the market for a new monitor but they are all pricy
> 
> PM sent btw.


Awesome thank you! 

Funny you mention that, I had trouble with my LG 4k monitor and they just called the other day to tell me it cant be repaired but refunded. I'm stuck on either the MSI Optix MAG27CQ or Acer XZ271U. Those are absolute top end of my budget.


----------



## iARDAs

Serious_Don said:


> Awesome thank you!
> 
> Funny you mention that, I had trouble with my LG 4k monitor and they just called the other day to tell me it cant be repaired but refunded. I'm stuck on either the MSI Optix MAG27CQ or Acer XZ271U. Those are absolute top end of my budget.


I love the 4K experience but I am really looking for a 144hz or at least a 100hz monitor.

and since I like 24 inch screens, hack I might just even go for a budget 1080p 144hz screen for the time being until 4K 144hz becomes available.

Not sure if 24 inch 1080p and 1440p will be different. If so I might opt for a 24 inch 1440p screen too.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Can I have Rakuen whenever it's easy (if it's still available)? Looks interesting.


----------



## iARDAs

Almost Heathen said:


> Can I have Rakuen whenever it's easy (if it's still available)? Looks interesting.


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Almost Heathen

iARDAs said:


> PM sent :thumb:


Thanks iARDAs 
I appreciate it.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

iARDAs said:


> I love the 4K experience but I am really looking for a 144hz or at least a 100hz monitor.
> 
> and since I like 24 inch screens, hack I might just even go for a budget 1080p 144hz screen for the time being until 4K 144hz becomes available.
> 
> Not sure if 24 inch 1080p and 1440p will be different. If so I might opt for a 24 inch 1440p screen too.


Eh for the money I'd probably just grab a 1080 144hz monitor. You can get them with VA panels for barely $200 USD (MSI Optix?). At 24" all of the 1440P 144hz monitors I know of are TN panels and still cost around $400-500. Too much money for me to spend on washy colors =\


----------



## iARDAs

Serious_Don said:


> Eh for the money I'd probably just grab a 1080 144hz monitor. You can get them with VA panels for barely $200 USD (MSI Optix?). At 24" all of the 1440P 144hz monitors I know of are TN panels and still cost around $400-500. Too much money for me to spend on washy colors =\


I had to go for a really really bugdet monitor. 1080p 144hz TN panel from AOC. My current one is a 1080p TN 60hz from Asus.

I want a Gsync 100hz 3440x1440p HDR monitor in 2019 for sure along with the new Nvidia GPUs. For the time being I will have to do with what I have.

--------------------------------

Also guys your welcome :thumb:


----------



## iARDAs

Kingdom New Lands from March is not claimed. First person to ask for it gets it.

April games have arrived. Just 1 so far though


----------



## huzzug

I'll take it.


----------



## iARDAs

Crusader Kings II Free on Steam till Saturday.


----------



## Deegan

I have played the games you hooked me up with a bunch. My kids like them too so i bought them again after you hooked me up. Thx again man!!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Deegan said:


> I have played the games you hooked me up with a bunch. My kids like them too so i bought them again after you hooked me up. Thx again man!!!!


No problem man :thumb: Glad you guys are enjoying them....

sharing the love is great.


----------



## iARDAs

April games are updated.


----------



## masterX244

Snatching: AER Memories of Old


----------



## MooMoo

Can I have Action Henk?


----------



## iARDAs

masterX244 said:


> Snatching: AER Memories of Old





MooMoo said:


> Can I have Action Henk?



PM'ed :thumb:


----------



## JackCY

mAs81 said:


> Spec Ops: The Line is free on Humble Bundle gents , it's a great game so grab it asap
> 
> Link


How do you get it on humble bundle? For me all these links show an option to buy and not a free game. Is it a limited offer for 2 hours or something? Sometimes I check the same day and it's still a buy only. Wondering.


----------



## iARDAs

JackCY said:


> How do you get it on humble bundle? For me all these links show an option to buy and not a free game. Is it a limited offer for 2 hours or something? Sometimes I check the same day and it's still a buy only. Wondering.



It was free for a few days. Not anymore.


----------



## TLCH723

JackCY said:


> How do you get it on humble bundle? For me all these links show an option to buy and not a free game. Is it a limited offer for 2 hours or something? Sometimes I check the same day and it's still a buy only. Wondering.


It was for 48hrs.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I didn't grab it but that's due to my buying it a few years ago, highly under-rated game though


----------



## JackCY

Guess I was always late when checking these special offers.


----------



## TLCH723

JackCY said:


> Guess I was always late when checking these special offers.


Subscript to humble's email or follow humble on fb or something.


----------



## iARDAs

TLCH723 said:


> Subscript to humble's email or follow humble on fb or something.



Or better yet just subscribe to this thread


----------



## Almost Heathen

Satellite Reign is free on Humble for the next ~"1 day and 20 hours (44hrs) while supplies last."

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_4_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2


----------



## iARDAs

Almost Heathen said:


> Satellite Reign is free on Humble for the next ~"1 day and 20 hours (44hrs) while supplies last."
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_4_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2


very cool game. Need to finish it some time.


----------



## iARDAs

Added few games and bunch of softwares.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Do I need the Planetary Annihilation base game to play Titans? If not I want it!


----------



## iARDAs

Serious_Don said:


> Do I need the Planetary Annihilation base game to play Titans? If not I want it!


Stand Alone :thumb:


----------



## Dhoulmagus

iARDAs said:


> Stand Alone :thumb:


Ahhhh yes, thank you iARDAs for your never ending support of our video game addictions!


----------



## Neilthran

Hey iARDAs, hope you are doing fine!

Can i have Xara Photo & Graphic Designer? Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Serious_Don said:


> Ahhhh yes, thank you iARDAs for your never ending support of our video game addictions!


Thanks buddy. enjoy :thumb:



Neilthran said:


> Hey iARDAs, hope you are doing fine!
> 
> Can i have Xara Photo & Graphic Designer? Thanks!


Sending PM


----------



## TLCH723

iARDAs said:


> Added few games and bunch of softwares.


You need to update your spread sheet to say Games/Softwares


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Whats the World of Warships content? My buddies play it a ton and maybe it'll get me to try it out. I've played a bit.


----------



## iARDAs

TLCH723 said:


> You need to update your spread sheet to say Games/Softwares


Too much work for a lazy person like me  However it is pretty much clear.



PerfectTekniq said:


> Whats the World of Warships content? My buddies play it a ton and maybe it'll get me to try it out. I've played a bit.


"FREE Humble exclusive for World of Warships! 
World of Warships lets you experience epic naval combat like never before. Get these Humble exclusives for new players: 
Exclusive Flag and Camo
250 Doubloons
3 days of Premium Account time
(Camo and flag options are available at levels 11 and 14 respectively; existing players will receive flag only. Please note that if you redeem your content for this game, Humble Bundle may receive a commission or fee.)"


----------



## blue-cat

If Lara Croft GO is still avaailable I'm interested! Thanks"! Matt


----------



## iARDAs

blue-cat said:


> If Lara Croft GO is still avaailable I'm interested! Thanks"! Matt


PM sent.

Was a fun game. Played it on PS4. Relaxing is the word. Not too challenging though.


----------



## TLCH723

F1 2015 is free on steam https://store.steampowered.com/app/286570/F1_2015/


----------



## edalbkrad

TLCH723 said:


> F1 2015 is free on steam https://store.steampowered.com/app/286570/F1_2015/


thanks for the heads up! I missed the humblebundle freebie but its still free on steam.

hi iARDAs, can I have dungeon of the endless if nobody wants it?
looks similar to The Banner Saga and Xcom series


----------



## iARDAs

edalbkrad said:


> thanks for the heads up! I missed the humblebundle freebie but its still free on steam.
> 
> hi iARDAs, can I have dungeon of the endless if nobody wants it?
> looks similar to The Banner Saga and Xcom series


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## JackCY

Mistake it's a different app, thought it's the audio variant not video.

Anyway, if this one: "MAGIX Photostory Deluxe" is still free I would grab it, I have plenty photos that could use some batch processing into something presentable.

Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

We are in the last day of the month. 

I have bunch of softwares that are not claimed and 2 game contents.

No rules. Whoever wants them can get them from now on since it is the last day of the month.

Let's see what May will bring.


----------



## huzzug

I'd like to claim Magix Photo Manager. Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

huzzug said:


> I'd like to claim Magix Photo Manager. Thanks


PM sent :thumb:

Download the trial version of the software and enter the CDkey.

If it does not work I might have to send you an installer.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'll take the World of Warships content.


----------



## iARDAs

PerfectTekniq said:


> I'll take the World of Warships content.


Hmmm. It asks me if I am a new user or a wargaming.net account holder. Do you have an account?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

iARDAs said:


> Hmmm. It asks me if I am a new user or a wargaming.net account holder. Do you have an account?


Sorry, disregard, a friend was able to walk me through it on his bundle. 

Thanks though!


----------



## diggiddi

iARDAs said:


> Hmmm. It asks me if I am a new user or a wargaming.net account holder. Do you have an account?


I'll take it
thx


----------



## iARDAs

diggiddi said:


> I'll take it
> thx


Are you a new user or an existing one?


----------



## TLCH723

Free Mini Ninjas on Square Enix with promo code MiniNinjas

https://store.na.square-enix.com/product/280988/mini-ninjas-pc-download


----------



## JackCY

iARDAs said:


> We are in the last day of the month.
> 
> I have bunch of softwares that are not claimed and 2 game contents.
> 
> No rules. Whoever wants them can get them from now on since it is the last day of the month.
> 
> Let's see what May will bring.


I would grab MAGIX Photostory Deluxe as above  Thanks.


----------



## diggiddi

iARDAs said:


> Are you a new user or an existing one?


E#xisting


----------



## iARDAs

JackCY said:


> I would grab MAGIX Photostory Deluxe as above  Thanks.


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## DarthBaggins

That whole suite from HB was worth every penny


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I was very busy lately. Did I give everybody what they wished for?

There are new games for May AND man softwares for april. Go crazy. Ask for them if you need them. No rules for April.


----------



## iARDAs

3 games available for May.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Can I pick up NBA Playgrounds?


----------



## TLCH723

Can I have NBA playground?

Edit: Never mind someone beat me to it while I am asking the questions

2 questions
Can you put the spreadsheet in your sig so I dont have to go back to the first page?
Dont know if you know this or not. Do you buy the 12 month sub pack for Humble? If you are, can you stop a month bc you dont like the games or what not? In other words, does it need to be 12 continuous months or not?


----------



## iARDAs

TLCH723 said:


> Can I have NBA playground?
> 
> Edit: Never mind someone beat me to it while I am asking the questions
> 
> 2 questions
> Can you put the spreadsheet in your sig so I dont have to go back to the first page?
> Dont know if you know this or not. Do you buy the 12 month sub pack for Humble? If you are, can you stop a month bc you dont like the games or what not? In other words, does it need to be 12 continuous months or not?


Sure I can put the link in my sig. Will do it later today.

I buy the HB monthly. Get charged 12 bucks per month. If you buy it yearly, I doubt you can freeze your sub for a month but I am not sure.

BTW For June we get Destiny 2. I already claimed it. Will play it tonight


----------



## iARDAs

PerfectTekniq said:


> Can I pick up NBA Playgrounds?



PM sent. Looks like a fun game. Too bad I hate basketball


----------



## iARDAs

TLCH723 said:


> Can I have NBA playground?
> 
> Edit: Never mind someone beat me to it while I am asking the questions
> 
> 2 questions
> Can you put the spreadsheet in your sig so I dont have to go back to the first page?
> Dont know if you know this or not. Do you buy the 12 month sub pack for Humble? If you are, can you stop a month bc you dont like the games or what not? In other words, does it need to be 12 continuous months or not?


wow appereantely you can pause

https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000303608-Humble-Monthly-How-to-Pause-


----------



## TLCH723

iARDAs said:


> wow appereantely you can pause
> 
> https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000303608-Humble-Monthly-How-to-Pause-


oh Thanks.
I was looking for it but didnt see it. Then I will sub for a year since is cheaper

Edit: I would rep you but cant seem to find that button. Or did they remove since the update?


----------



## JackCY

iARDAs said:


> Sure I can put the link in my sig. Will do it later today.
> 
> I buy the HB monthly. Get charged 12 bucks per month. If you buy it yearly, I doubt you can freeze your sub for a month but I am not sure.
> 
> BTW For June we get Destiny 2. I already claimed it. Will play it tonight


June? Isn't it May? Have I slept so long LOL
Enjoy.



TLCH723 said:


> oh Thanks.
> I was looking for it but didnt see it. Then I will sub for a year since is cheaper
> 
> Edit: I would rep you but cant seem to find that button. Or did they remove since the update?


Removed, maybe coming back one day once they customize this "new" forum platform that many forums use but by default is quite awful from my experience in it's raw state.


----------



## iARDAs

"Wazzaaaaap dudes, a phat new bundle's in town, and this means war. Score sick games like Rising Storm 2: Vietnam - Digital Deluxe Edition, Day of Infamy Deluxe Edition, 8-Bit Armies, and more. Your friends'll be all, oh snap, these gamez are the bomb."

Directly from Humblebundle's new bundle description called "Humble War Gamez"

15 year old interns from IGN took over HB. Sucks.


----------



## TLCH723

FYI, two free games on steam
Yet Another Zombie Defense - https://store.steampowered.com/app/270550/Yet_Another_Zombie_Defense/
Odd World Abes Oddysee - https://store.steampowered.com/app/15700/Oddworld_Abes_Oddysee/


----------



## JackCY

Thanks managed to grab the Odd, only remember playing it ages ages ago if at all, there was a similar different platform hop game popular at the time I think it was more robotic/mechanic though.
No idea why the Steam version is so huge though, games back then used to be smaller.


----------



## TLCH723

FYI, Humble has The Flame in the Flood for free
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-flame-in-the-flood?partner=tlch723


----------



## iARDAs

TLCH723 said:


> FYI, Humble has The Flame in the Flood for free
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-flame-in-the-flood?partner=tlch723


Cool game


----------



## MooMoo

Stories: The Path of Destinies is free on steam.


----------



## TLCH723

Another free game from humble, Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/galactic-civilizations-ii-ultimate-edition?partner=tlch723


----------



## Almost Heathen

Looks like 4 more free games on Humble: Knight Club, Hitch Hiker, Quiet City, and Uurnog 'free until 6/1.' 

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Unreal Gold is free on Steam for its 20th birthday today. Not sure how long it will last. One of my favs <3


----------



## iARDAs

New gamess are added to the OP

Mainly from this bundle

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-xi

Good deal if you ask me.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Split screen multiplayer? Hive jump for this guy please


----------



## iARDAs

Serious_Don said:


> Split screen multiplayer? Hive jump for this guy please


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## zsolti94

Can i have the PewDiePie game?


----------



## iARDAs

zsolti94 said:


> Can i have the PewDiePie game?


One condition though.

Tell us about the game when you play :=)

PM sent.


----------



## MooMoo

Could I have "Think of the Children"?


----------



## Boinz

I'll take Rolling Sun please.


----------



## john1016

Could I have "forwards to the sky"?


----------



## iARDAs

ALL Pms sent


----------



## iARDAs

Hacknet free while supplies last

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayout_index_1_layout_type_threes_tile_index_2


----------



## JennyBeans

Forward to the Sky looks sooo cute I would love to give it a try and review ^_^ , but alas I don't qualify


----------



## mAs81

iARDAs said:


> Hacknet free while supplies last


Got it! Thnx iARDAS


----------



## Ceadderman

Sup iARDAS, :wave2:

I bit the bullet a couple mos back and have been getting Hb Monthly as well. If you don't mind I will sweeten the pot here when I cannot find takers in my mob of 5 gaming friends. :thumb:

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## iARDAs

JennyBeans said:


> Forward to the Sky looks sooo cute I would love to give it a try and review ^_^ , but alas I don't qualify


I can give you a game. I placed those rules so no fake accounts try to grab games but you seem like a legit member. However. That game had already been claimed. I have 2 games left so far from this month. Might grab a bundle from fanatical later on.



mAs81 said:


> Got it! Thnx iARDAS


No problem buddy 



Ceadderman said:


> Sup iARDAS, :wave2:
> 
> I bit the bullet a couple mos back and have been getting Hb Monthly as well. If you don't mind I will sweeten the pot here when I cannot find takers in my mob of 5 gaming friends. :thumb:
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:



I love the monthly. I think it is always a great value. 12 bucks for Destiny 2 plus 7-8 unannounced games seem great for June too.

And yes you can giveaway games here :thumb:


----------



## zsolti94

The game plays like an old nes game with pewdiepie references, kinda hard too  (or i'm bad), but it's fun. From an era when pewdiepie was still funny


----------



## JennyBeans

iARDAs said:


> I can give you a game. I placed those rules so no fake accounts try to grab games but you seem like a legit member. However. That game had already been claimed. I have 2 games left so far from this month. Might grab a bundle from fanatical later on.


aww okies .. it looks like an adorable game too  I'll wait for the next one see if another cute one pops up ..


----------



## Ceadderman

Dang I hate really dislike multiplayer games. Destiny2 awaits. But I will likely just give it away. UOC there is a SP story that it's worth keeping for. :thinking:

Hadn't had a moment to actively go through the last two months and select the games that I would actually play. So if there are any games over that span that aren't in my library yet I will select and give out here. Obviously I get first dibs on AAA titles. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## iARDAs

Still 2 more games available from May

2 games added for JUNE. these are from the upcoming June Monthly Bundle but given as early unlock. Hence I added them to the month of June.


----------



## iARDAs

June has 4 games unclaimed 

From May there are 2 games left. No rules, you can grab them one by one if you want.


----------



## CJMitsuki

iARDAs said:


> June has 4 games unclaimed
> 
> From May there are 2 games left. No rules, you can grab them one by one if you want.


I’ll take them if no one else wants. My daughter will play them if I don’t, so they won’t go to waste.


----------



## iARDAs

CJMitsuki said:


> I’ll take them if no one else wants. My daughter will play them if I don’t, so they won’t go to waste.


I will give you the 2 games left from the month of May which are

ICY: frostbite edition and
Moon Hunters.

From June however, everybody has 1 claim per month. So if you want an additional June game you must tell me which one it is.

Sending PM for May games.


----------



## CJMitsuki

iARDAs said:


> CJMitsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take them if no one else wants. My daughter will play them if I don’t, so they won’t go to waste.
> 
> 
> 
> I will give you the 2 games left from the month of May which are
> 
> ICY: frostbite edition and
> Moon Hunters.
> 
> From June however, everybody has 1 claim per month. So if you want an additional June game you must tell me which one it is.
> 
> Sending PM for May games.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will check it out. I need a break from Nier Automata anyway.


----------



## Rabit

If still available I will try Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

If it's still available, I'd like a go at Bear With Me! Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Rabit said:


> If still available I will try Ken Follett's The Pillars of the Earth





Aaron_Henderson said:


> If it's still available, I'd like a go at Bear With Me! Thanks!


PMs sent guys :thumb:


----------



## Rabit

Thanks


----------



## iARDAs

Xenonauts for free

https://www.gog.com/game/xenonauts


----------



## TLCH723

FYI, Totally Accurate Battleground is free at Steam https://store.steampowered.com/app/823130/Totally_Accurate_Battlegrounds/


----------



## iARDAs

Addition to Totally Accurate Battleground, Fortified is also free JUST FOR TODAY

https://store.steampowered.com/app/334210/Fortified/

Grab it while you can. It looks fun.


----------



## sulc

So iARDA ... Cook, Serve, Delicious! 2!! still on the fire ?


----------



## TLCH723

Quake Champions is free on steam https://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/611500/

Ziggurat and Beneath a Steel Sky are free on GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/ziggurat?pp=d051bf1ddf82f79c6af34f7f4e59707f081296ad
https://www.gog.com/game/beneath_a_steel_sky?pp=d051bf1ddf82f79c6af34f7f4e59707f081296ad


----------



## iARDAs

sulc said:


> So iARDA ... Cook, Serve, Delicious! 2!! still on the fire ?


PM Sent :thumb:



TLCH723 said:


> Quake Champions is free on steam https://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/611500/
> 
> 
> Ziggurat and Beneath a Steel Sky are free on GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/ziggurat?pp=d051bf1ddf82f79c6af34f7f4e59707f081296ad
> https://www.gog.com/game/beneath_a_steel_sky?pp=d051bf1ddf82f79c6af34f7f4e59707f081296ad


Ziggurat is so much fun


----------



## JackCY

I think GOG so far is the only that gives some worthwhile free games. On Steam it seems to be a limited version + pay for extras, aka get people hooked so they play and pay. Aka "fake free" games with "addons, crates, boxes, DLCs, you name it".


----------



## iARDAs

For Honor Starter Edition free in UPLAY for 1 week.


----------



## TLCH723

JackCY said:


> I think GOG so far is the only that gives some worthwhile free games. On Steam it seems to be a limited version + pay for extras, aka get people hooked so they play and pay. Aka "fake free" games with "addons, crates, boxes, DLCs, you name it".


Humble also gives free game


----------



## Almost Heathen

Layers of Fear is free on Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/391720/Layers_of_Fear/


----------



## TLCH723

Free Shadowrun from Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadowrun-returns-deluxe?partner=tlch723


----------



## JackCY

Thanks TLC. Might never play it but never say never right? Added it anyway.


----------



## Rabit

If still available I will try Acceleration of SUGURI 2


----------



## TLCH723

FYI, Prime Twitch is running a month long of free games. You need prime membership.
More Info - https://slickdeals.net/f/11762867-t...-blade-battle-chef-brigade-observer-much-more
Claim games page - https://www.twitch.tv/prime


----------



## iARDAs

Rabit said:


> If still available I will try Acceleration of SUGURI 2


PM Sent :thumb:

But guys Humble Bundle is as dead as it gets. There are either no new bundles or just crappy ones. Fanatical and indiegala also has terrible bundles mostly.

So sad.

Let's see what happens today.


----------



## Boinz

iARDAs said:


> PM Sent :thumb:
> 
> But guys Humble Bundle is as dead as it gets. There are either no new bundles or just crappy ones. Fanatical and indiegala also has terrible bundles mostly.
> 
> So sad.
> 
> Let's see what happens today.


Indiegala is more games nobody wants.
While fanatical is WB games everyone already has.


----------



## iARDAs

Boinz said:


> Indiegala is more games nobody wants.
> While fanatical is WB games everyone already has.


It's just horrible.

HB did not have a bundle for 4 weeks straight. It is a new record.


----------



## TLCH723

It is bc of the steam summer sale


----------



## JackCY

Don't worry just play Abe's Oddysee, the controls are kind of finicky and buggy while at the same time requiring quite fair oldschool precision and sometimes without prior knowledge of the level you're dead anyway 
That should keep you occupied until next bundles.


----------



## Boinz

JackCY said:


> Don't worry just play Abe's Oddysee, the controls are kind of finicky and buggy while at the same time requiring quite fair oldschool precision and sometimes without prior knowledge of the level you're dead anyway
> That should keep you occupied until next bundles.


To think there was a time I wanted to play such a game.


----------



## iARDAs

3 new games added for July


----------



## MooMoo

Can I have Titan Quest?


----------



## iARDAs

MooMoo said:


> Can I have Titan Quest?



PM sent. It is one hell of a game.


----------



## CJMitsuki

I’ll tske Forts if still available. I may have to buy Titan Quest, it looks fun.


----------



## iARDAs

CJMitsuki said:


> I’ll tske Forts if still available. I may have to buy Titan Quest, it looks fun.


PM sent.. And YES buy Titan Quest. An old game but still fun.


----------



## Rabit

Interplanetary: Enchanced Edition for me please :0


----------



## iARDAs

Rabit said:


> Interplanetary: Enchanced Edition for me please :0


Pm sent

--------------

No new bundle again today. 5 weeks without a game bundle. They tweeted that they are hard at work for new bundles. I wonder what's the problem. Steam Sale also ended.


----------



## iARDAs

Hacknet is free on steam for a few days.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

iARDAs said:


> Hacknet is free on steam for a few days.


Schweet! Glad I saw your post.


----------



## iARDAs

1 game available for August.

Humble Bundle is no more guys. Besides their monthly package they got nothing. Really dissapointed.


----------



## sulc

iARDAs said:


> 1 game available for August.
> 
> Humble Bundle is no more guys. Besides their monthly package they got nothing. Really dissapointed.


Sure.I am in  Thanks !


----------



## DarthBaggins

True, HB Monthly has been hit-or-miss the past few months.


----------



## iARDAs

sulc said:


> Sure.I am in  Thanks !


PM sent :thumb:



DarthBaggins said:


> True, HB Monthly has been hit-or-miss the past few months.


They focus way too much on book and software bundles. Game bundles are so horrendus.


----------



## iARDAs

3 new games are added. I already have the Surge so I am giving it. Was a good game actually.

Kona is not my cup of tea but it is loved by many

Pathologic Classic HD is appereantly a cult classic.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Never heard of the Surge. But since you say it's good, it shall be mine!

(claiming the surge)


----------



## Boinz

I'll take Kona


----------



## zsolti94

Dang it, I was slow 
I wanted The Surge too xD


----------



## iARDAs

Serious_Don said:


> Never heard of the Surge. But since you say it's good, it shall be mine!
> 
> (claiming the surge)


It is a game similar to Dark Souls but in a totally different setting. Futuristic.

PM sent :thumb:



Boinz said:


> I'll take Kona


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Dhoulmagus

zsolti94 said:


> Dang it, I was slow
> I wanted The Surge too xD


Sorry m8. I guess I win this time 



iARDAs said:


> It is a game similar to Dark Souls but in a totally different setting. Futuristic.
> 
> PM sent :thumb:



Guess I'll be right at home then. I have thousands of hours logged in the dank solez series XD. Thank you very much.


----------



## Rabit

I will give a try to Pathologic Classic HD


And have surprise link https://i.imgur.com/YS0ILcW.mp4


----------



## Almost Heathen

Knight Club is free if you don't mind signing up to a mailing list then waiting 3 weeks. https://www.gutterarcade.com/


----------



## DarthBaggins

The Surge is a pretty good game, got it a few months ago


----------



## Deegan

I know ive said thx before, but ill say it again. Thx for the hookups. Me and my kids have had fun with the freebies. I know you dont have to be generous yet you are. Good guy here folks. Hope you all are grateful for the freebies.


----------



## iARDAs

Deegan said:


> I know ive said thx before, but ill say it again. Thx for the hookups. Me and my kids have had fun with the freebies. I know you dont have to be generous yet you are. Good guy here folks. Hope you all are grateful for the freebies.



You are so welcome my friend. This right here is the reason I am/was doing these giveaways. I am glad to hook you up with the giveaways. Wish I could do more. :thumb: I love(used to) get bundles and grab some games for myself and give the rest to others.

However the Turkish Lira has literally plummet in the last month. Lost lots of value against US dollar and I had to unsubscribe from humble monthly once again. Bundles all of a sudden became too expensive to grab. I hope to grab more bundles in the future but for the time being it is unlikely.

Will notify all of you guys once this changes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just noticed I have a spare key for The Surge as well since I already received the game with another bundle so if anyone wants it I can send it to them :thumb:


----------



## huzzug

I'll take it from you. Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

huzzug said:


> I'll take it from you. Thanks


Awesome, I'll PM the essentials once I get in front of my rig :thumb:


----------



## TheRohk

Hi.
Insurgency is for free on Steam for a short time.
Have fun


----------



## TLCH723

Orwell is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/orwell?partner=tlch723


----------



## TLCH723

For Honor is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/304390/


----------



## Bigceeloc

TLCH723 said:


> Orwell is free on Humble
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/orwell?partner=tlch723


Aww man! Missed it!


----------



## JackCY

Looks fine to me, starter for limited time is free, that is of course if you want this DRM riddled game.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Orwell was what I missed, I got the For Honor Starter.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Nephew was over today and we played The Surge all evening. What a blast this game has turned out to be!


----------



## TLCH723

Warhammer 40000 Space Marine is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/warhammer-40000-space-marine?partner=tlch723


----------



## Deegan

Fear The Wolves beta test KEY. Plz post if you took it. Its on steam enjoy.

DHV9L-ZEFD5-JQNKQ


----------



## DarthBaggins

Awesome, can't wait to play it and thanks for the key :thumb:


----------



## Deegan

^^ Cool enjoy.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Knight Club is "completely free" (again).

Get it here: https://mega.nz/#!WOhmgIKR!1k5klIAWYlmvO2Wq9wy56wZk8V_ObHMYvzRW1aotGfk

Or go here and click through (direct download url doesn't seem to work or I'd share it): https://gutter-arcade.itch.io/knight-club/purchase


----------



## TLCH723

FYI, humble is having some DRM free game for the "general public" https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly/trove?partner=tlch723

Alan Wake's American Nightmare
Limbo
Uurnog
Fortune 499
Tiny Echo
Cat Girl Without Salad
Drawkanoid
THOR.N
Crescent Bay


----------



## TLCH723

The Tiny Bang Story is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/96000/The_Tiny_Bang_Story/


----------



## tom9928

ill take rainbow six seige with online working i avaiable i have stuff for trade aswell if u come pick up https://www.overclock.net/forum/14303-sale-wanted/1709482-loads-stuff-sale-ltems-
wanted-cash-only-trade.html


could u make an exception im new but need rep for sales


----------



## Almost Heathen

Shadow Warrior 2 is free for GOG's 10th anniversary. https://www.gog.com/


TLCH723 said:


> The Tiny Bang Story is free on steam
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/96000/The_Tiny_Bang_Story/


Thanks for pointing that out. The more casual gamers in my household are really enjoying that one.


----------



## andydabeast

I am not understanding. Which games do we choose from?


----------



## maltamonk

andydabeast said:


> I am not understanding. Which games do we choose from?





> RULES
> 
> 1-) You do not talk about iARDAs' games giveaway thread
> 
> 2-) You DO NOT talk about iARDAs' games giveaway thread


It's in the very 1st post


----------



## CJMitsuki

maltamonk said:


> It's in the very 1st post


The last guy that gave out information sadly disappeared soon after :sad-smile


----------



## TLCH723

Metro 2033 is free on steam. https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/

Should I start a new thread for free games or just keep posting on this thread?


----------



## huzzug

You should keep it here. Makes it easier for us for new games you post. Thanks as always


----------



## The Pook

TLCH723 said:


> Metro 2033 is free on steam. https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/
> 
> Should I start a new thread for free games or just keep posting on this thread?



that looks nice for $0 

I'd say start a new one. I almost never check this thread myself since it seems to be a bit of a closed club D) but a free games thread would be nice. 

Most people post dedicated threads for (good) free games but OCN is dead now so it's been kind of abandoned.


----------



## Speedster159

TLCH723 said:


> Metro 2033 is free on steam. https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/
> 
> Should I start a new thread for free games or just keep posting on this thread?


I don't see it? Unless it's a region specific thing?


----------



## TLCH723

Speedster159 said:


> I don't see it? Unless it's a region specific thing?


I think it was yesterday only.

Another free game on steam, Murderous Pursuits
https://store.steampowered.com/app/638070/Murderous_Pursuits/


----------



## JackCY

Keep posting it here, why not. Metro, missed it too, doesn't show free anymore.


----------



## TLCH723

Blizzard is giving out Destiny 2 http://us.account.blizzard.com/gifts/
Their website is getting hit hard so it is not loading for me


----------



## Dhoulmagus

TLCH723 said:


> Blizzard is giving out Destiny 2 http://us.account.blizzard.com/gifts/
> Their website is getting hit hard so it is not loading for me


No way, isn't that game like $60 still? I've been looking to play that with my dad but didn't want to shell out $120


----------



## TLCH723

Serious_Don said:


> No way, isn't that game like $60 still? I've been looking to play that with my dad but didn't want to shell out $120


Did it work? I already have it via humble so I cant check


----------



## JackCY

It works, log in to battle.net select gifts or view gifts by clicking on your name top right and it will show you the available gifts to claim.

Destiny 2 now is kinda old and they probably make money elsewhere in the game anyway, crates and crap. Think Overwatch makes money by selling games? LOL. Nah, many people spend insane money on buying digital trash to get 1 specific skin etc. Gambling disease of computer gaming.


----------



## TLCH723

JackCY said:


> It works, log in to battle.net select gifts or view gifts by clicking on your name top right and it will show you the available gifts to claim.
> 
> Destiny 2 now is kinda old and they probably make money elsewhere in the game anyway, crates and crap. Think Overwatch makes money by selling games? LOL. Nah, many people spend insane money on buying digital trash to get 1 specific skin etc. Gambling disease of computer gaming.


Yeah most game nowaday get money from skins and DLC. People spend over $100 on skins in Fornite


----------



## Dhoulmagus

It sure does work. The "No way" was an exclamation of my surprise that a battlenet game was free. Especially one they always want $60 for.


----------



## TLCH723

DISTRAINT: Deluxe Edition is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/395170/DISTRAINT_Deluxe_Edition/


----------



## TLCH723

Jill of the Jungle: The Complete Trilogy is free on GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/jill_of_th...y?pp=d051bf1ddf82f79c6af34f7f4e59707f081296ad


----------



## Dhoulmagus

TLCH723 said:


> Jill of the Jungle: The Complete Trilogy is free on GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/jill_of_th...y?pp=d051bf1ddf82f79c6af34f7f4e59707f081296ad


I used to play these games every day after school when I was a kid for a very, very long time. Thanks for posting this one


----------



## TLCH723

Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion is free on humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sins-of-a-solar-empire-rebellion?partner=tlch723


----------



## Almost Heathen

Outcast: Second Contact is free on Humble.


https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_2

Claim by 11/24 10AM Pacific. Download by 11/29 10AM Pacific, after which the download link disappears.


----------



## TLCH723

Free on steam

I am not a Monster https://store.steampowered.com/app/826600/I_am_not_a_Monster/
Company of Heroes https://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/231430/


----------



## TLCH723

LEGO: The Hobbit is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lego-the-hobbit?partner=tlch723


----------



## BulletSponge

Full Throttle Remastered is free on GOG.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Awww I missed Free Throttle!!


----------



## Almost Heathen

Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion is free on Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/204880/Sins_of_a_Solar_Empire_Rebellion/


Subnautica is free on Epic games:
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/subnautica/home

Google will give you Assassins Creed Odyssey (Uplay) and $10 Uplay credit is you jump through some hoops for them. If your application is accepted you're expected to stream from Chrome to your PC to play the game. Play for an hour and you get the game. Or something like that. https://projectstream.google.com/aco/signup
See also: https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-get...y-for-testing-googles-game-streaming-service/


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've been playing AC:Ody since they launched the Streaming test. So far love the game and would rather have a real copy so I can play it at my full resolution. Guess I just have to wait until Jan 15th


----------



## Almost Heathen

Anno 1602 is free on Uplay:
https://store.ubi.com/us/anno-1602/58ab345b6b54a4cc2a8b4567.html?lang=en_US




DarthBaggins said:


> I've been playing AC:Ody since they launched the Streaming test. So far love the game and would rather have a real copy so I can play it at my full resolution. Guess I just have to wait until Jan 15th


 Interesting. The wording on PC Gamer implied that you play an hour, then it's permanently added to your Uplay account. Making you wait until the 15th is lame.


----------



## JackCY

US only as far as I read. Streaming and only being able to play it on a stream? So it's like a free access to OnLive? Didn't like OnLive and I was on a poor slow laptop back then. Streaming games from data center is never going to be as fast as local, simply not technically possible unless you live on a fiber next to the datacenter such as seen in LTT's promotions of these game streaming services.

Might as well buy the game and play it on your PC without lags if you like the game.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Almost Heathen said:


> Anno 1602 is free on Uplay:
> https://store.ubi.com/us/anno-1602/58ab345b6b54a4cc2a8b4567.html?lang=en_US
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. The wording on PC Gamer implied that you play an hour, then it's permanently added to your Uplay account. Making you wait until the 15th is lame.


Really for a game like AC:Ody it's not that bad, now I wouldn't play multiplayer based games like this. And I do agree the waiting until Jan 15th is annoying but that's when the testing ends, I know I have well over a few hours invested in the game (currently running missions for the Spartans and sailing around). I do like AC:Ody and I can wait to get a full copy to download to my rig without losing my progress too


----------



## TLCH723

LEGO: LOTR is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lego-the-lord-of-the-rings?partner=tlch723


----------



## Bigceeloc

Snagged it!


----------



## XAslanX

SOMA is free https://www.gog.com/game/soma


----------



## Almost Heathen

Super Meat Boy is free on Epic games:
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/super-meat-boy/home


----------



## TLCH723

A Story About My Uncle is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a-story-about-my-uncle


----------



## TLCH723

What Remains of Edith Finch is free on epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/what-remains-of-edith-finch/home


----------



## Almost Heathen

Blast Zone! Tournament is free on Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/649190/Blast_Zone_Tournament/


----------



## TLCH723

Braveland is free on Steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/285800/Braveland/


----------



## Bigceeloc

TLCH723 said:


> Braveland is free on Steam
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/285800/Braveland/



Maybe I missed it ?


----------



## Zantrill

Please dont post demo's


----------



## Rabit

Some free game 

Fiends of Imprisonment - RYCP$-MJMXZ-PVXQZ

$=2^2


----------



## TLCH723

Bigceeloc said:


> Maybe I missed it ?


Apparently "Offer valid through January 17, 2019 at 10AM PST"


----------



## Gunderman456

Been getting those free games on Epic!


----------



## Almost Heathen

Distraint Deluxe Edition is free on GOG:
https://www.gog.com/game/distraint_deluxe_edition





Gunderman456 said:


> Been getting those free games on Epic!


Me too. Subnautica is pretty amazing IMO.


----------



## TLCH723

Deponia is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## TLCH723

The Jack Box Party Pack is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/jackbox-party-pack-1/home


----------



## JackCY

Deponia is fun for an adventure.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Endless Space is free on games2gether:
https://www.games2gether.com/
Requires linking to your Steam account etc.


----------



## TLCH723

Assassin's Creed Chronicles - China is free on Ubisoft
https://store.ubi.com/us/assassins-creed-chronicles--china/56c4947f88a7e300458b4682.html


----------



## TLCH723

Kholat is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/


----------



## Almost Heathen

Axiom Verge is free on Epic:
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/


----------



## Almost Heathen

Thimbleweed Park is free on Epic:
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/


----------



## DarthBaggins

Epic has been amazing on their free games since they decided to become a game platform contender


----------



## Almost Heathen

Oikospiel Book 1 is Free on itch.io:
https://dkoikos.itch.io/oikospiel


----------



## Bigceeloc

DarthBaggins said:


> Epic has been amazing on their free games since they decided to become a game platform contender



Fo' sho'! I haven't yet played one of the freebies, but I certainly spend more time with their platform than I have before.


----------



## TLCH723

Slime Rancher is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/slime-rancher/home?sessionInvalidated=true

Not sure why I keep adding free games to my collection yet I dont play them


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's like a Steam Sale, you get it anyway but it'll never get played lol. Slime Rancher I might put on my son's rig so he can play it.


----------



## TLCH723

GRID 2 + DLC are free on Humble Bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1


----------



## Zantrill

Thanks man


----------



## iARDAs

I am so proud of you guys that you are keeping the thread alive


----------



## Gunderman456

Subscribed, so generally when the thread lights up bright blue, it's like free here I come!


----------



## Ceadderman

*Overwatch and 2 loot boxes*

I have keys for Overwatch and 2 loot boxes. Must have Blizzard Account in good standing.

First come first served. :thumb:

I will slowly but surely add more games to iArdas page. I have over a years worth of games to weed through. 

Oh and Grid 2 is up for Free on Humble Bundle with an email sub. You can always unsub afterward. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Overwatch? Shoot I'll take that right off your hands if serious

also just got grid 2.. sweet deal. there goes my weekend lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Serious_Don said:


> Overwatch? Shoot I'll take that right off your hands if serious
> 
> also just got grid 2.. sweet deal. there goes my weekend lol


PM'ed.

Overwatch has been claimed fellas. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Now who wants to teach me how to play? =D

Thank you Ceadder, much appreciated


----------



## XAslanX

Game guru is free this weekend https://store.steampowered.com/app/266310/GameGuru/


----------



## Speedster159

Darn, too late for Overwatch. Haha.

Looks like fun but not exactly the genre I frequent, but I'd like to try.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Speedster159 said:


> Darn, too late for Overwatch. Haha.
> 
> Looks like fun but not exactly the genre I frequent, but I'd like to try.


I usually play CS:GO but I thought I'd give it a try. I've just played the practice game mode with the bots thus far and it is a great deal of fun. My only gripe is the arcadey-ness of it compared to a game like CS. You have special skills that power up, such as one that will make your bullets hit even when your aim is off so it kind of feels more like a COD deathmatch. So far I'd say it's good for some casual online shooting, but I'm not sure how this game was supposed to be the next big e-sport which is what some folks claimed upon release.

If you go into it without expecting it to be an e-sport, then you'll love it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Serious_Don said:


> Thank you Ceadder, much appreciated


Yvw Serious. I have lots of other games that I either already have or won't ever play. I will put them up here as I get to them. 

Stay tuned. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Zantrill

Peaked my interest


----------



## Section31

Good of you to give to community. I literally had to threw out my pc game collection (dvd). No body wants.

I literally almost dont play (dont have time or urge) but i still invest in new games. I literally have tons of unplayed games on disc like kh3. Been thinking of how to get rid of some of my gaming account (psn (lot of games on it), bnet (all blizz games except wow) and how to maximize the value on my ps4pro and xbox one scorpio. Only thing holding me back is privacy concern (easy for someone to do identity theft/credit card fraud).

Really i only need my gaming pc now and theres only one game i want, which is cyberpunk 2077. Should sell the rest and really keep my steam and origin account at this point.


----------



## TLCH723

Tacoma is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayout_index_1_layout_type_threes_tile_index_2


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just snagged it before I saw it in the thread - its a DRM free download too


----------



## TLCH723

Oxenfree is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/oxenfree/home#


----------



## XAslanX

Morrowind is free today only, https://elderscrolls.bethesda.net/en/tes25


----------



## Dhoulmagus

^^ I think all the fresh blood signing up to claim morrowind is beating up their web server lol, have been trying to do a password recovery all afternoon.


----------



## TLCH723

Serious_Don said:


> ^^ I think all the fresh blood signing up to claim morrowind is beating up their web server lol, have been trying to do a password recovery all afternoon.


You sure is not password123 or qwerty123??


----------



## Dhoulmagus

TLCH723 said:


> You sure is not password123 or qwerty123??


hah turns out I'm an idiot and just couldn't remember my username.. Password was god


----------



## Zantrill

I can't believe I missed this..... ahrrrrrr


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Banned for not already having morrowind 😛


----------



## TLCH723

The witness is free on epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/the-witness/home?sessionInvalidated=true


----------



## JackCY

I guess that's one way to get me to install that Epic store.


----------



## TLCH723

Assassin's Creed Unity is free on ubisoft
https://register.ubisoft.com/acu-notredame-giveaway/


----------



## Ceadderman

TLCH723 said:


> Assassin's Creed Unity is free on ubisoft
> https://register.ubisoft.com/acu-notredame-giveaway/


Good lookin out. I would've missed this if you hadn't posted it. I have been working the borderland 2 game out pretty much every free minute. So hours of game play and I still have tons of time left ahead of me. I certainly woulda missed seeing that in my UbiConsole news feed anyway. :blinksmil

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## TLCH723

Transistor is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/transistor/home?sessionInvalidated=true


----------



## TLCH723

World of GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/world-of-goo/home#


----------



## TLCH723

FF XIV: Heavensward Expansion is free on Square Enix. NOTE: This is an expansion and REQUIRES FF XIV: A Realm Reborn / Starter Edition
https://store.na.square-enix-games.com/en_US/ffxiv_heavensward_free


----------



## Destrto

TLCH723 said:


> FF XIV: Heavensward Expansion is free on Square Enix. NOTE: This is an expansion and REQUIRES FF XIV: A Realm Reborn / Starter Edition
> https://store.na.square-enix-games.com/en_US/ffxiv_heavensward_free


Checkout page doesn't load for me since Friday. Anyone else tried to pick this up and having the same issue?


----------



## TLCH723

Destrto said:


> Checkout page doesn't load for me since Friday. Anyone else tried to pick this up and having the same issue?


It was fine for me when I was posting.



Kathy Rain is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/370910/Kathy_Rain/


----------



## TLCH723

Age of Wonders III is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...dex_2_c_freegame_2019_storetile_ageofwonders3


----------



## TLCH723

Divide by Sheep is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/252130/Divide_By_Sheep/


----------



## TLCH723

Fearless Fantasy is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/282100/Fearless_Fantasy/


----------



## TLCH723

Stories Untold on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/stories-untold/home

Guacamelee on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...x_2_c_freegame_2019_storetile_guacamelee_stce

Steep on Ubisoft
https://register.ubisoft.com/steep-giveaway/en-US


----------



## TLCH723

Sim 4 is free on origin
https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/the-sims/the-sims-4/

Grid 2 is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/44350/GRID_2/


----------



## TLCH723

Japlopy is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...tile_index_2_c_freegame_2019_storetile_jalopy


----------



## Almost Heathen

I had a lot of fun with Jalopy. It's janky and glitchy, but the driving feels really nice. It captures the feeling of a roadtrip very well. I ported it to Linux: https://steamcommunity.com/app/446020/discussions/0/135510669593970925/?ctp=2 but the cursor is a bit screwy


----------



## TLCH723

Obduction is free on GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/obduction


----------



## Ceadderman

TLCH723 said:


> Obduction is free on GOG
> https://www.gog.com/game/obduction


Too bad can't get it for Steam.

I really like the Myst series but don't feel inclined to download and install GoG just to play one game. :mellowsmi

Sometimes I really miss hard copy purchases. :jealoussm

Sometimes. 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## TLCH723

Ceadderman said:


> Too bad can't get it for Steam.
> 
> I really like the Myst series but don't feel inclined to download and install GoG just to play one game. :mellowsmi
> 
> Sometimes I really miss hard copy purchases. :jealoussm
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


Just get it on GOG for now and wait until Steam buy GOG


----------



## Ceadderman

TLCH723 said:


> Just get it on GOG for now and wait until Steam buy GOG


I have 30 hours to make a decision. So I will struggle with that decision til I have to make it.  lol

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Make GOG account and add game to your account, then you can continue considering to download it into the future .. I do that with all the free games

Also, I don't think you have to download anything at all besides the game. Unless GOG now requires you to use an app, which kind of defeats the purpose of GOG. You should just be able to download the game and enjoy.


----------



## TLCH723

City of Bass is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-...haseIntentId=ac2f9bdeb022454aab1ff77b59b2f3ed


----------



## TLCH723

Kao the Kangaroo Round 2 is free on Steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1048540/Kao_the_Kangaroo_Round_2/


----------



## TLCH723

Polygoneer is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/684680/Polygoneer/


----------



## Zantrill

GoG is great! Lot of old school games for cheap. You don't have to install the app. However, I did because it will auto back-up your save points in the cloud.


----------



## TLCH723

Kingdom New Lands is free on epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/kingdom-new-lands/home#


----------



## TLCH723

DLC Boarderland2 Commander Lilith and the Fight for Sanctuary is free on Boarderland for PC, PS4 and Xbox.
https://borderlands.com/en-US/shop/...d-the-fight-for-sanctuary/#rg="united-states"


----------



## Gunderman456

TLCH723 said:


> DLC Boarderland2 Commander Lilith and the Fight for Sanctuary is free on Boarderland for PC, PS4 and Xbox.
> https://borderlands.com/en-US/shop/...d-the-fight-for-sanctuary/#rg="united-states"


I was counting on free DLC for BL2 since BL3 is coming out. Thanks & score!


----------



## TLCH723

Enter the Gungeo is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/enter-the-gungeon/home?sessionInvalidated=true

Epic is going to have more free games this month


----------



## Almost Heathen

Toonstruck is free on GOG: https://www.gog.com/


----------



## Section31

If someone wants cyberpunk 2077, i'm running contest (two copies available). Winners will be announced at end of month.


----------



## huzzug

Section31 said:


> If someone wants cyberpunk 2077, i'm running contest (two copies available). Winners will be announced at end of month.


Who could say no to that. Where and how?


----------



## maltamonk

huzzug said:


> Who could say no to that. Where and how?


I'll second this!


----------



## Zantrill

I 3rd it... but Section 31 was very very mean to Odo.


----------



## huzzug

You need to send him a PM for the said giveaway with your email and choice of platform.


----------



## Section31

huzzug said:


> You need to send him a PM for the said giveaway with your email and choice of platform.


As this is someone else thread, I expect you to guys look up the details of the contest. State your email and whether you want Steam/GOG version. Also, keep your message polite. Next person who sends an impolite PM will have their entry disqualified. This will be the only time i mention it here.


----------



## TLCH723

Section31 said:


> If someone wants cyberpunk 2077, i'm running contest (two copies available). Winners will be announced at end of month.


You should start a new thread


----------



## Section31

Thank you for bringing up an good point. I would do so if I had the time. However, I have other things I need to handle. Also since they re-implemented the minimum rep system. I don't have enough rep to create an thread either. 

If there are many people entering the contest my concern is that there is need of third party to ensure no one gets accused of favoritism. I may have to find OCN/somene here with the rep required to open an thread and can administer who gets it also if you have the time. If you guys want it that way, I will have to extend the contest longer. I only really should just be choosing the winner (if i'm the judge), putting in an preorder, entering who should receive it and then i pay.


----------



## Ceadderman

PM sent to Section31. :wheee:

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## TLCH723

Rebel galaxy is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/rebel-galaxy/home


----------



## TLCH723

Kabounce is free on Steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/431930/Kabounce/


----------



## TLCH723

Last Day of June is free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/last-day-of-june/home

Next week is Overcooked


----------



## Shawnb99

Is there any rules for posting in this thread?
I have about 45 or so games on Steam I’d like to give away and I only want rep so I can sell some old parts

Will post the games sometime next week once I get my system up and running again


----------



## Bigceeloc

Shawnb99 said:


> Is there any rules for posting in this thread?
> I have about 45 or so games on Steam I’d like to give away and I only want rep so I can sell some old parts
> 
> Will post the games sometime next week once I get my system up and running again


So I guess you don't have the rep to start your own thread? I see. Well I think if you put in a reply w/ all your stuff and perhaps the mods look the other way, it won't be seen as hijacking.  Since I guess this thread has just become a game giveaway in general. Iarda hasn't been around in a while.


----------



## Shawnb99

Bigceeloc said:


> So I guess you don't have the rep to start your own thread? I see. Well I think if you put in a reply w/ all your stuff and perhaps the mods look the other way, it won't be seen as hijacking.  Since I guess this thread has just become a game giveaway in general. Iarda hasn't been around in a while.




I’ll start my own then. Don’t want to hijack someone else’s. Thanks 
Just figured this was a giveaway thread so wasn’t sure if anyone could give away here.
I’ll start my own


----------



## MattBaneLM

Section31 said:


> As this is someone else thread, I expect you to guys look up the details of the contest. State your email and whether you want Steam/GOG version. Also, keep your message polite. Next person who sends an impolite PM will have their entry disqualified. This will be the only time i mention it here.


i'm confused. if you arent the OP rebirthed which i assumed by your manner you were at first who are you then?


----------



## Section31

I think the owner of this thread is no longer active and people have been using this thread to post free games, free trials. So this has become kind of general thread. My contest is unrelated to the owner of the thread and it was in my own thread but people don't bother looking up that. It's literally in the same freebie section. That's people now though, impatient and don't want to look.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Overcooked is now free on Epic:
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/


----------



## TLCH723

Age of Wonders III is free on steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/226840/Age_of_Wonders_III/


----------



## maltamonk

Also think Torchlight is free on Epic. I don't use Epic but saw it on a deal website


----------



## Almost Heathen

TLCH723 said:


> Age of Wonders III is free on steam.
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/226840/Age_of_Wonders_III/


 Thank you




maltamonk said:


> Also think Torchlight is free on Epic. I don't use Epic but saw it on a deal website


 It is indeed. Thank you.


I only use it for the free games honestly (wouldn't buy anything).


----------



## JackCY

maltamonk said:


> Also think Torchlight is free on Epic. I don't use Epic but saw it on a deal website


It was, I didn't get it, no interest in it.

Now it's *Limbo on Epic*. No ingame resolution option, trying to edit the config files right this moment.

https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Limbo

Force Vsync off in GPU driver then add fps limiter such as RTSS, or play with Vsync.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Torchlight is a fun little dungeon crawler with only the hint of a story.
Just got Limbo so thanks for the hint. As Epic says, it's pretty much a new game each week.
Limbo looks daunting and freaky since it's all shadowy and stuff....


----------



## JackCY

I only played Limbo a bit and my progress bar is what 25-33%? I don't know maybe it's super short. I still haven't finished The Witness but then I only played it a bit too, definitely a more complex game so that's nice.

Here is a list I found of the Epic games, there are 2 games next week:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_Epic_Games_Store_games

I'm not much for these ARPGs, play Diablo and Diablo 2 and after that they all seem the same. Run and click.


----------



## JackCY

The Limbo is short and fairly simple, although some puzzles are more annoying than hard near the end. If you ever wanted to play it, as a free game why not. Would not buy.


----------



## maltamonk

Moonlighter and This War of Mine free at Epic atm.


----------



## Ceadderman

*Free month of Ubi+ gaming...*

Starting 3 Sept 2019 and running through to 30 Sept 2019 Ubisoft will allow anyone who signs up for Uplay+ access to any game in their catalog as a promotion to sell their $14.99 subscription service. 

Near as I can see this is similar to what MicroSoft and Sony are doing with their online catalogs. I could be wrong but hades, for nearly one full month of free access to anything in their catalog, I signed up for it. If I don't like the idea of $15 a month, I can cancel it. So bring on 3 September!!! :wheee:

https://store.ubi.com/us/uplayplus/...addinfo=UbiCom permanent banner uplay plus LP

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## JackCY

So many games in there that I will probably never want to play. But if someone likes those games... it's probably cheaper to as a subscription if you binge than to buy many of them.

M&M7 is there LOL, surprised it still runs on PC today. Play that  The other M&Ms were sometimes harder, longer or later ones had pretty graphics but lacked a good story. The M&M7 was probably best and you can play it twice due to how the story goes with your choices.

Corporations love subscriptions because it gives them a big relatively stable stream of income. For some services it may be worth it if the offerings are good for what you pay but often it's not, that's the problem.

---

As expected from reviews, This war of mine is pretty depressing game, there is no tutorial or hints even at very beginning and the GUI isn't exactly very free, it's all rather predefined and fixed in what you can do, I only found out too late that characters can talk to each other, feed each other etc.
Game also hates to alt+tab and one needs to task manager kill it without seeing the task manager, fun stuff. It also was confused as to what game data/saves to use cloud or local while it was saving to cloud and none locally, heh, why ask then on launch all the time.

There is no difficulty and some of the game actions are pretty penalizing. You can't take multiple scavengers, I didn't find any larger backpacks, you kill a few people in self defense after checking their loot and you need a psychiatric stay, etc. It's like playing with paper characters and gets old quite fast.
I prefer old school Fallout style, do what you want, get penalized (bad perks, bad reputation, what ever) but not killed for it, you want to clean out a town you can if you've got the skill, you want to rob people all day you can, you want to trade and do missions, you can. It's a huge difference compared to how modern games are so ridig and simplistic with little to no player freedom.

The list of games on Epic is here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_Epic_Games_Store_games
You can often see in advance.


---

Apparently the ALT+TAB issue of This war of mine is an issue since the game launched and was never fixed even after so many years.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I do have to give it to Epic, they have definitely grown my game library like crazy.


----------



## JackCY

This war of mine is a random play through game actually and after starting first game and finishing it it shows up all the options to select what one wants to play, what characters, what variant, even custom scenarios.
I can say that 2nd game with the same group so far is much easier in terms of getting stuff, also having 3 to play with rather than 2 helps too lol, one has to learn the limiting game mechanics the hard way. So far I'm scavenging only with 1, the one biggest backpack. The rest are house guarding/keeping. But if one goes on a killing spree then I think it will become necessary to rotate the scavengers. Having the house setup in a way that they don't run all around it saves time too, sleeping in the basement... game doesn't care. Some of the game mechanics one as to discover randomly or read about, there is some weirdness and wastefulness for sure.

ALT+TAB only works after switching game in settings, yes there are now settings accessible after playing the first game, and toggle fullscreen off/on, that likely switches it out of exclusive fullscreen where it can't handle ALT+TAB back properly.


----------



## JackCY

This war of mine: After knowing the game mechanics on 2nd try the game at start may be challenging but after getting the basics setup it turns to fairly easy to a point where once could sustain a small army with all the food and equipment one can get. Don't feed them every day, only every other day, the hunger statuses and probably even other have "2 unseen levels", this saves a lot of food and resources. When some of the group members are not well taken care of it will affect others and so you can quickly plummet into a deadly spiral, the opposite is also true when they are well taken care of and content they get a bonus for movement speed and others get content from seeing others content.

Trade is useful to get items without stealing or killing innocents (you can kill some without any penalty, army, thugs, not sure about rebels though but couple of those gave me a nice boost on guns for defense), electronic parts are hard to come by and pretty much impossible to buy, you don't need to make weapons other than for trade if you want to. My group in the later part of game has turned into a small private military, better equipped than what the army carries in there, food and meds so plenty I could donate some to hospital and neighbors. You may also get a 4th into group if you want. Smoking can help make some reach content state but other than that I put them on detox. The trading variations reported on radio are not really helpful, the price changes are not worth bothering with or hoarding/speculating something.

The game lacks depth beyond house keeping and scavenging. Barely guarded locations of 4-6 armed enemies you can clean out in one visit, all you need is a knife or axe to start with, due to time limit this is about the max you can usually do unless you want to rush in guns blazing and wasting ammo.
Once you have at least some firearms they don't steal anything at night or wound your group, it only costs you a bit of ammo which isn't hard to get since 1/3rd of locations are filled with armed thugs or army.

Winter fuel... hard to get enough? Not really, take an axe to any location and start chopping up furniture, plenty wood and fuel everywhere.

On some locations you can save people from thugs/army to get a content state, no other rewards. It's probably best not to kill the traders otherwise you limit influx of new items into the game that you could otherwise buy from them or steal from their boxes.

The beginning can be depressing especially first game not knowing the game mechanics and how limiting they are.


----------



## Ceadderman

JackCY said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This war of mine: After knowing the game mechanics on 2nd try the game at start may be challenging but after getting the basics setup it turns to fairly easy to a point where once could sustain a small army with all the food and equipment one can get. Don't feed them every day, only every other day, the hunger statuses and probably even other have "2 unseen levels", this saves a lot of food and resources. When some of the group members are not well taken care of it will affect others and so you can quickly plummet into a deadly spiral, the opposite is also true when they are well taken care of and content they get a bonus for movement speed and others get content from seeing others content.
> 
> Trade is useful to get items without stealing or killing innocents (you can kill some without any penalty, army, thugs, not sure about rebels though but couple of those gave me a nice boost on guns for defense), electronic parts are hard to come by and pretty much impossible to buy, you don't need to make weapons other than for trade if you want to. My group in the later part of game has turned into a small private military, better equipped than what the army carries in there, food and meds so plenty I could donate some to hospital and neighbors. You may also get a 4th into group if you want. Smoking can help make some reach content state but other than that I put them on detox. The trading variations reported on radio are not really helpful, the price changes are not worth bothering with or hoarding/speculating something.
> 
> The game lacks depth beyond house keeping and scavenging. Barely guarded locations of 4-6 armed enemies you can clean out in one visit, all you need is a knife or axe to start with, due to time limit this is about the max you can usually do unless you want to rush in guns blazing and wasting ammo.
> Once you have at least some firearms they don't steal anything at night or wound your group, it only costs you a bit of ammo which isn't hard to get since 1/3rd of locations are filled with armed thugs or army.
> 
> Winter fuel... hard to get enough? Not really, take an axe to any location and start chopping up furniture, plenty wood and fuel everywhere.
> 
> On some locations you can save people from thugs/army to get a content state, no other rewards. It's probably best not to kill the traders otherwise you limit influx of new items into the game that you could otherwise buy from them or steal from their boxes.
> 
> The beginning can be depressing especially first game not knowing the game mechanics and how limiting they are.


Okay great, now how about you take this to it's own thread or start one. I mean c'mon man, this is a Freebie thread and you have posted enough about this with no Freebie involved in any of your reviews. :mellowsmi

Let's try to keep this topic on point of discussion. Free games. :thumb:

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## TLCH723

For Honor is free on Ubisoft.
https://register.ubisoft.com/forhonor/en-US

FYI, Epic is doing free game every week


----------



## JackCY

Ceadderman said:


> Okay great, now how about you take this to it's own thread or start one. I mean c'mon man, this is a Freebie thread and you have posted enough about this with no Freebie involved in any of your reviews. :mellowsmi
> 
> Let's try to keep this topic on point of discussion. Free games. :thumb:
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


Freebies these days? Install the major game store apps and you get notified automatically.
This thread is long dead for it's original purpose.

Just because something is free I'm not gonna jump all over it with endless praise.


----------



## TLCH723

JackCY said:


> Freebies these days? Install the major game store apps and you get notified automatically.
> This thread is long dead for it's original purpose.
> 
> Just because something is free I'm not gonna jump all over it with endless praise.


But some people dont want to install the apps.


Dirt Rally is free on Humble
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ame_2019_homepage_dirtrally&hmb_medium=banner

Celeste and Inside are free on Epic
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/collection/free-games-collection


----------



## Gunderman456

Thread not dead, thanks everyone. Keep it up!


----------



## TLCH723

Endless Space 2 is free on Humble.

Next week on Epic some Batman game is going to be free


----------



## Bigceeloc

Doh! I think I just bought the Batman's that are going to be free like a month ago. :/ and got the Endless Space's already. :/


----------



## JackCY

TLCH723 said:


> But some people dont want to install the apps./QUOTE]
> 
> *cough* email subscription to the news. You don't need to install it to get notified, but then if you want to download and use the games you still need to install it.


----------



## Almost Heathen

TLCH723 said:


> Endless Space 2 is free on Humble.


Thank you, got it. I keep accidentally overlooking the Humble email notifications, so I appreciate you taking the time to point them out.

I got the freebie then realized I already own it. Here's the key if anyone wants it: MR86T-85JYC-7TX6W


----------



## Speedster159

TLCH723 said:


> Endless Space 2 is free on Humble.
> 
> Next week on Epic some Batman game is going to be free


It's Endless Space 1 not 2.


----------



## TLCH723

GTA San Andreas is free on Rockstar.
Follow instructions from lifehacker https://lifehacker.com/get-a-free-copy-of-grand-theft-auto-san-andreas-pc-r-1838188659


----------



## TLCH723

Batman Arkham Collection and Lego Batman are free on Epic.


----------



## TLCH723

Freespace 2 is free on GOG


----------



## Bigceeloc

Other stuff on Epic also has been free each week.  TLCH must've gotten out of the habit.


----------



## TLCH723

Bigceeloc said:


> Other stuff on Epic also has been free each week.  TLCH must've gotten out of the habit.


Epic does it every week now. No point for posting something that repeat every week. Unless something huge, triple A titles, is going to be free


----------



## TLCH723

One free game per account on Green Man Gaming using the code FREEGAME

https://www.greenmangaming.com/free-game-giveaway

The site is getting hit hard.

List of games:
Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year
LEGO Batman: The Videogame
F.E.A.R. 3
Evil Genius
Beyond Eyes


----------



## TLCH723

DashBored is free on steam

https://store.steampowered.com/app/490860/DashBored/


----------



## TLCH723

Company of Heroes 2 is free on Steam


----------



## TLCH723

Serial Cleaner is free on Humble

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...2019_homepage_serialcleaner&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## paulerxx

Hey I just wanted to say this is amazing that you still do this!


----------



## Gunderman456

paulerxx said:


> Hey I just wanted to say this is amazing that you still do this!


Yep!! And thanks TLCH723!!

Also a reminder new free game on Epic today.


----------



## TLCH723

Gunderman456 said:


> Yep!! And thanks TLCH723!!
> 
> Also a reminder new free game on Epic today.





paulerxx said:


> Hey I just wanted to say this is amazing that you still do this!


np, it only takes a few minutes to post on here


----------



## TLCH723

Wasteland 2 is free on gog. Scroll down
https://www.gog.com/#giveaway


----------



## TLCH723

Postal 2 is free on gog. Scroll down
https://www.gog.com/#giveaway

So is the Postal Classic and Uncut. but no need to scroll down.
https://www.gog.com/game/postal_classic_and_uncut


----------



## Bigceeloc

Heh, I added them to my game library, but I don't think I should have.


----------



## TLCH723

PSA, starting tomorrow EPIC is giving 1 free game until end of the year.


----------



## DarthBaggins

EPIC has been on fire about their free games this year, now they kick it up a notch further.


----------



## Bigceeloc

I don't have a way to play all the free things with the time left in my life! LOL.


----------



## TLCH723

FYI, SUPERHOT is today's free game at EPIC


----------



## TLCH723

Tower of Time is free on GOG


----------



## TLCH723

Headsnatchers is free on Humble


----------



## TLCH723

TWO CLASSICS BECOME FREEBIES ON GOG.COM
The Lords of Midnight and Doomdark’s Revenge
https://www.gog.com/news/two_classics_become_freebies_on_gogcom


----------



## Bigceeloc

Interesting wierd things I will hopefully play one day


----------



## Almost Heathen

TLCH723 said:


> TWO CLASSICS BECOME FREEBIES ON GOG.COM
> The Lords of Midnight and Doomdark’s Revenge
> https://www.gog.com/news/two_classics_become_freebies_on_gogcom


Nice. Thank you.


----------



## TLCH723

Alder's Blood Prologue is free on GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/alders_blood_prologue


----------



## TLCH723

btw, The Sims 4 is free again on Origin
https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/the-sims/the-sims-4


----------



## Ceadderman

TLCH723 said:


> btw, The Sims 4 is free again on Origin
> https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/the-sims/the-sims-4


So people still play The Sims? That game is sooooooo 1999. :blinksmil 

~Ceadder :drink:


----------



## TLCH723

Ceadderman said:


> So people still play The Sims? That game is sooooooo 1999. :blinksmil
> 
> ~Ceadder :drink:


It still makes mucho moola for EA with the expansions


----------



## eyeball88

Assassins Creed: Syndicate and Faeria are free on Epic until Feb 27


----------



## TLCH723

Black Desert Online is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/582660/Black_Desert_Online/


----------



## TLCH723

The Uncertain: Last Quiet Day is free on steam
https://store.steampowered.com/app/406970/The_Uncertain_Last_Quiet_Day/


----------



## TLCH723

GOG is having tons of games for free.
https://www.gog.com/partner/stay_at_home

Akalabeth: World of Doom
Alder's Blood Prologue
Beneath a Steel Sky
Bio Menace
Builders of Egypt: Prologue
CAYNE
Doomdark's Revenge
Eschalon: Book I.
Flight of the Amazon Queen
GWENT: The Witcher Card Game
Hello Neighbor (Alpha Version)
Jill of the Jungle: The Complete Trilogy
Legend of Keepers: Prologue
The Lords of Midnight
Lure of the Temptress
Overload (Playable Teaser)
POSTAL: Classic and Uncut
Sang-Froid: Tales of Werewolves
Shadow Warrior Classic Complete
Stargunner
Sunrider: Mask of Arcadius
Teenagent
Treasure Adventure Game
Tyrian 2000
Ultima 4: Quest of the Avatar
Ultima Worlds of Adventure 2: Martian Dreams
Worlds of Ultima: The Savage Empire



The Witcher Goodies Collection is also free on GOG.
https://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_goodies_collection


----------



## Bigceeloc

That's nice of them. I did have many of those in my library already.

Also, the Witcher Goodies Collection link doesn't work for me. It just leads me to my game library for some reason.


----------



## TLCH723

Mable the Wood is free on GOG
https://www.gog.com/game/mable_the_wood

Following are free on Steam
Tomb Raider - https://store.steampowered.com/app/203160/Tomb_Raider/
Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris - https://store.steampowered.com/app/289690/LARA_CROFT_AND_THE_TEMPLE_OF_OSIRIS/
Drawful 2 - https://store.steampowered.com/app/442070/Drawful_2/
Deiland - https://store.steampowered.com/app/760620/Deiland/
Headsnatchers - https://store.steampowered.com/app/797410/Headsnatchers/

Tomb Raider is also free on Square Enix but there is a wait line to log in. You will get a key for Steam
https://store.na.square-enix-games.com/en_US/product/604614/tomb-raider-game-of-the-year-steam


----------



## TLCH723

Free on Steam:
Project Mercury
Nephise Begins
Between Two Castles of Mad King Ludwig
200% Mixed Juice!


Free on Epic:
World War Z
Figment
Tormentor x Punisher


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's been crazy to see Steam jumping on the free game wagon, guess they finally got the memo on Epic, lol.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Regions of Ruin is free on Steam in limited quantity until April 7th
https://store.steampowered.com/app/680360/Regions_Of_Ruin/


----------



## Deegan

Just Cause 4 Free starting tomm. on Epic Game Store.


----------



## TLCH723

Overcooked! 2 Surf ‘n’ Turf and Overcooked! 2 Too Many Cooks Pack are free on steam. You must have the base game in order to redeem


----------



## TLCH723

Total War Shogun 2 is free on steam from Monday the 27th of April 2020 from 18:00 BST until the Friday the 1st of May 2020 at 18:00 BST
https://store.steampowered.com/newshub/app/34330/view/2199388922822244739


----------



## Almost Heathen

Pac-Man Championship Edition 2 is free on Steam:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/441380/PACMAN_CHAMPIONSHIP_EDITION_2/




TLCH723 said:


> Total War Shogun 2 is free on steam from Monday the 27th of April 2020 from 18:00 BST until the Friday the 1st of May 2020 at 18:00 BST
> https://store.steampowered.com/newshub/app/34330/view/2199388922822244739


Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation is free on Humble "while supplies last":
https://www.humblebundle.com


----------



## skupples

ohh the game everyone uses to benchmark n doesn't play!


----------



## TLCH723

Almost Heathen said:


> Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation is free on Humble "while supplies last":
> https://www.humblebundle.com


It has been free a few time. Still haven't play it yet


----------



## DarthBaggins

TLCH723 said:


> It has been free a few time. Still haven't play it yet


I just use the benchmark on it lol


----------



## Almost Heathen

Aegis Defenders is free on Humble: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...020_homepage_aegisdefenders&hmb_medium=banner

GTA V is free on Epic. 

Kind of excited about the latter, haven't played it yet.


----------



## TLCH723

The LEGO® NINJAGO® Movie Video Game is free on steam


----------



## Ceadderman

Civ VI free on Epic!

~Ceadder


----------



## Almost Heathen

Arx Fatalis is free on Bethesda: https://bethesda.net/en/hub/arkane20 
To get it, sign up for the Arkane Outsiders mailing list, then it's added to your account

Sludge Life and Borderlands Handsome Collection are now free on Epic.


----------



## iARDAs

Should I come back to PC gaming folks?


----------



## huzzug

iARDAs said:


> Should I come back to PC gaming folks?


Why did you even leave? You have everything. And now we have even more.


----------



## iARDAs

huzzug said:


> Why did you even leave? You have everything. And now we have even more.


Yeah I am coming back. I sold my PS4 pro recently. Will sell my Xbox One X as well.... I already have everything except GPU and a good monitor. Will also sell my iMac... Bought it for the wife but she doesnt use it. Thanks wifey.


----------



## TLCH723

iARDAs said:


> Should I come back to PC gaming folks?


No, you had betray us all and we won't forgive you for it. Now, you will suffer with the inferior consoles.

jk, is really depend on what you want to play. More games have cross play between PC and consoles so is much easier to play with friends that only have consoles


----------



## TLCH723

Ascendant, War Wind, and Delores:A Thimbleweek Park Mini-Adventure are free on GOG


----------



## iARDAs

TLCH723 said:


> No, you had betray us all and we won't forgive you for it. Now, you will suffer with the inferior consoles.
> 
> jk, is really depend on what you want to play. More games have cross play between PC and consoles so is much easier to play with friends that only have consoles


Well yeah I am back. Got an asus PG279QE monitor... And a friend is gifting me a GTX1080 next week


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Whoa, you came back to us from console peasant pleasant land? Welcome back man

until ps5 comes out? hehe


----------



## iARDAs

Serious_Don said:


> Whoa, you came back to us from console peasant pleasant land? Welcome back man
> 
> until ps5 comes out? hehe


I actually had PS4 pro and Xbox One X at the same time at one point. Sold the Pro and selling the X now... I WILL buy PS5 but will keep it for exclusives.


----------



## CptAsian

To add to what others said, it seems like it's becoming a trend that console exclusives, expecially XBox ones, make their way to PC after some time, a year or more typically. The big example that comes to mind is Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Total Annihilation is free on GOG.


iARDAs said:


> Yeah I am coming back. I sold my PS4 pro recently. Will sell my Xbox One X as well.... I already have everything except GPU and a good monitor. Will also sell my iMac... Bought it for the wife but she doesnt use it. Thanks wifey.


Glad to see you're back.


----------



## TLCH723

Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition is free on steam


----------



## iARDAs

I miss this forum and thread so much


----------



## JackCY

There are bots and discords for freegames/notifications. Such as ReShade discord has a room. Or some websites probably collect the free games available from multiple platforms by now. Sadly mostly it's not so great games, rarely there is something worthwhile on Epic, elsewhere... nah not really often.


----------



## TLCH723

Yeah, I mostly post here if there are some old triple A titles free or a bunch of free games at the same site


----------



## iARDAs

Elite Dangerous is coming to Epic next week at least.


----------



## TLCH723

FYI, Prisoner Architect and its DLC are free on GOG
Epic will be doing daily giveaway starting tomorrow


----------



## iARDAs

Get a free PC copy of Anno 1701 History Edition, Starlink: Battle for Atlas™ Digital Edition and Trials® Rising Standard Edition
on Ubisoft Connect PC and the following in-game items: 


Jesus christ. Especially


----------



## JackCY

Alien Isolation on Epic, it's 1 a day and only 1 day to grab, already missed Cities Skylines but if it was without DLCs which it likely was then it's not much of a miss.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was glad I randomly decided to check my Epic launcher and got my copy of Alien Isolation. Metro 2033 Redux is today's game, might snag but I have it already on Steam and think I have it on Epic as well.


----------



## JackCY

Yes Metro today, already have it on Epic, Last Light is probably the best of Metro. Think Cities Skylines was on there before too but missed it every time haha.

*GOG *has *Brigador *now with a few days to grab it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Tropico 5 is what is up for grabs today on Epic Games.


----------



## Bigceeloc

And they rounded it off with some nice little indie games. How nice of them.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yesterday's game on Epic was Stranded Deep (can still be had until it changes at 11am EST)


----------



## Gunderman456

Metro: Last Light free on GOG.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Gunderman456 said:


> Metro: Last Light free on GOG.


I already have it but why not add it to my GOG launcher/store library lol. 
I do have to say this month's HB was a bust (fortunately I'm a classic member so it was only $12 down the drain). 
Epic Games was TorchLight II (until 11am EST 12/31). . I'll post an update when the next game is launched. .
*Update*
Jurassic World Evolution is today's Game on Epic (12/31) - Available until 1/1 11am EST


----------



## TLCH723

Little Nightmare is free on Bandai Namco. Need to enter email on the pop up.




__





Bandai Namco Entertainment America







www.bandainamcoent.com





Star Wars Battlefront II is free starting tomorrow on Epic.


----------



## TLCH723

Bomber Crew is free on Humble








The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.


Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




www.humblebundle.com


----------



## form2function

Galactic Civilizations III is now free on Epic.


----------



## TLCH723

Ultimate Epic Battle Simulator is free on steam


----------



## iARDAs

I miss the good days of this thread


----------



## Bigceeloc

Awww me 2


----------



## BulletSponge

iARDAs said:


> I miss the good days of this thread


Same here, how have you been doing? Still in the currency biz?


----------



## iARDAs

BulletSponge said:


> Same here, how have you been doing? Still in the currency biz?


Yes I am.  It is wild lately. But I am doing ok. Still game a lot but lately it was on PS5 and Series X. Decided to sell both for a PC and now I am waiting for the parts.

How about you? Everything ok?


----------



## BulletSponge

iARDAs said:


> Yes I am.  It is wild lately. But I am doing ok. Still game a lot but lately it was on PS5 and Series X. Decided to sell both for a PC and now I am waiting for the parts.
> 
> How about you? Everything ok?


 We're all well, we've all had our fill of "living in interesting times" though.


----------

